# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Τα 'φώτα΄σας...

## B52

Από εχθές το βράδυ υπάρχει ενα πρόβλημα σε 2 routers του δικτύου που ειναι εντελως κουφο.... 
Ενω το λινκ παιζει με -67 σημα μολις 'ανοιξει' το bgpd στον ενα απο τους 2 routers 'πεφτουν' ολα τα αλλα peers του bgp.....
To συγκεκριμενο λινκ επαιζε απροβληματιστα εδω και 2 μηνες χωρις να κανει 'νερα'.
Η πλευρα η δικια μου εχει 2.9.27 routing test και η αλλη 2.9.6.....

Το λινκ ειναι αναμεσα σε montechristo-dataclub...... oποιος εχει ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει ας μας πει, δοκιμασα σχεδον τα παντα αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

…. Timers 10/30 σε όλα σου τα λινκ… 
Δες λίγο και άλλα post όπου έχουν επισημανθεί τέτοια προβλήματα

----------


## B52

> …. Timers 10/30 σε όλα σου τα λινκ… 
> Δες λίγο και άλλα post όπου έχουν επισημανθεί τέτοια προβλήματα


Το εχω δοκιμασει... δεν πεφτει το bgp σε εναν απο τους 2 routers, απλα οταν σηκωνω το bgp καταρεουν ολα τα peers του απεναντι και μενει μονο το δικο μου (lol).
Δεν ειναι timers και τα συναφη κατι αλλο ειναι....

----------


## Ifaistos

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις και στις 2 πλευρές ίδια version ή version ίδια με αυτές που έχουν τα άλλα peers σου.
ϊσως είναι θέμα ασυμβατότητας

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> …. Timers 10/30 σε όλα σου τα λινκ… 
> Δες λίγο και άλλα post όπου έχουν επισημανθεί τέτοια προβλήματα
> 
> 
> Το εχω δοκιμασει... δεν πεφτει το bgp σε εναν απο τους 2 routers, απλα οταν σηκωνω το bgp καταρεουν ολα τα peers του απεναντι και μενει μονο το δικο μου (lol).
> Δεν ειναι timers και τα συναφη κατι αλλο ειναι....


Μου κάνει εντύπωση.. σίγουρα είναι ρυθμισμένα και από τις δυο πλευρές σε κάθε λινκ? Αν όχι τότε προτιμάτε το χαμηλότερο ρυθμισμένο σε ένα λινκ…

----------


## pouran24

Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και γώ χθες με το λινκ του lebyathan.. Επεφτε συνέχεια το bgp του και έμενε μόνο ένα λινκ του connected..
Αυτό γινότανε όλη μέρα, και χωρίς να αλλαχτεί τίποτα.. Παρόλα τα ρισταρτ που κάναμε δεν άλλαξε κάτι..
Επίσης αναφέρθηκαν και από άλλους το ίδιο προβλημα..
Σήμερα πάντως είναι οκ.. Δεν καταλάβαμε το λόγο που το κανε..

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 12:15 Πεμ 13 Ιουλ 2006
Ο άσχετος συνταγολογικός μονόλογος μεταφέρθηκε στη χύτρα:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22801 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22801 Internet

----------


## Ifaistos

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και γώ χθες με το λινκ του lebyathan.. Επεφτε συνέχεια το bgp του και έμενε μόνο ένα λινκ του connected..
> Αυτό γινότανε όλη μέρα, και χωρίς να αλλαχτεί τίποτα.. Παρόλα τα ρισταρτ που κάναμε δεν άλλαξε κάτι..
> Επίσης αναφέρθηκαν και από άλλους το ίδιο προβλημα..
> Σήμερα πάντως είναι οκ.. Δεν καταλάβαμε το λόγο που το κανε..


Ειχαν επηρεαστεί από την πανσέληνο ίσως 
ή 
κάποιος έκανε πειράματα  ::  και βλέπαμε "κουφά" πράγματα 1-2 μέρες τώρα..
Εμένα π.χ τα routes άλλαζαν κάθε περίπου 30 δευτέρα πηγαίνοντας κάθε φορά ΟΛΑ και από διαφορετικό BB  ::

----------


## dti

> Moderated by Vigor @ 12:15 Πεμ 13 Ιουλ 2006
> Ο άσχετος συνταγολογικός μονόλογος μεταφέρθηκε στη χύτρα:
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22801 Wireless
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22801 Internet


Μαζί κι αυτό όμως...




> η απάντηση είναι ότι το bgp του MT έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα όταν παίζει iBGP με άλλα MT τα οποία με τη σειρά τους μιλούν eBGP με κάθε λογής BGP από τις άλλες μεριές. Στη περίπτωση του dti το αντιμετωπίσαμε με εγκατάσταση ενός latest quagga σε τοπολογία route reflector με τα άλλα iBGP MTs. Υπάρχει και η λύση quagga σε MT by acinonyx που είναι για μένα περισσότερο proof of concept παρά λειτουργική αν και δείχνει να δουλεύει.


...το οποίο ίσως είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Τάσσο βγάλε κανένα linksys από την ντουλάπα και στήσε το reflector.

Ήδη λειτουργεί σε dti & TOP με αξιόλογα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Neuromancer

επειδή είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα παλιότερα δε κοιτάς μήπως είναι κανένα irq conflict 
μήπως άλλαξες τίποτα θέση στις κάρτες?
λέω.....

----------


## B52

> επειδή είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα παλιότερα δε κοιτάς μήπως είναι κανένα irq conflict 
> μήπως άλλαξες τίποτα θέση στις κάρτες?
> λέω.....


Ο Χρηστος αναφερε οτι δεν αλλαξε τιποτα, τωρα αν εκανε καμια αλλαγη ας μας πει εκεινος... εγω στον router του dataclub εχω να παω σχεδον 1,5 μηνα και αλλο τοσο ειχε uptime...

----------


## Montechristos

Παιδιά δεν πείραξα τίποτα.
Εκεί που έπαιζε κανονικά ξαφνικά την έπαθε τη νίλα.
Γύρω στις 8 απ' ότι είδα και στο prtg.
Αλλά τελείως ξαφνικά.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Credits @ Acoul

http://www.vlsi.awmn/index.php/node3210 ... _reflector

----------


## ShadowCaster

Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ από εχτές γύρω στις 8. To conf και τα λοιπά είναι ίδια και παίζουν 4 μήνες, και από εχτές μόνο 1 peer κάνει connect του tenorism όλα τα άλλα με το που σηκώνονται πέφτουν αμέσως από τα logs παίρνω το εξής :



```
Jul 13 15:16:05 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.86.86.142 Up
Jul 13 15:16:06 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.86.86.142 Down BGP Notification received
Jul 13 15:16:10 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.86.86.142 Up
Jul 13 15:16:11 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.86.87.97 Up
Jul 13 15:16:11 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.86.87.97 Down BGP Notification received
Jul 13 15:16:11 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.86.86.142 Down BGP Notification received
Jul 13 15:16:17 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: 10.86.86.142 [Error] bgp_read_packet error: Connection reset by peer
Jul 13 15:16:20 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.86.87.97 Up
Jul 13 15:16:20 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.86.87.97 Down BGP Notification received
Jul 13 15:16:23 DeathStar_Router bgpd[210]: 10.86.86.142 [Error] bgp_read_packet error: Connection reset by peer
```

Συνέχεια τα ίδια. Έχω κάνει compile από χτες 15 version quagga και 50 πυρήνες χωρίς διαφορά. Εάν κάποιος έκανε κάτι με την δρομολόγηση ας το επαναφέρει δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει στα καλά καθούμενα.

----------


## B52

Καποιος κατι εχει κανει δεν ειναι τυχαιο να εγιναν ολα στις 8  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Ελπίζω μόνο αυτός ο κάποιος να μην το έκανε άπο άγνοιά του γιατι τότε δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη.

----------


## B52

Αφαιρεσα απο τους routers τα φιλτρα του bgp και παιζουν ολα οπως πριν.... τσεκαρω και νεοτερα σε λιγο....  ::

----------


## jamesbond

> Ελπίζω μόνο αυτός ο κάποιος να μην το έκανε άπο άγνοιά του γιατι τότε δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη.



αν το έκανε επίτηδες θα τον κρεμάσω απο τον ίστο  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Τελικά ο ένοχος είναι και πάλι το μπρίκι. Το πρόβλημα έχει ως εξής όταν το bgp με τον tenorism που έχει MT 2.9.24 είναι up όλα τα άλλα δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν με τπτ και εμφανίζουν τα μυνήματα που ανέφερα. Τα άλλα 3 peers είναι 1 Debia με quagga 0.99.4 και 1 ΜΤ 2.9.6 1 MT 2.8.26. Εάν ο tenorism είναι off όλα τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργουν τέλεια, εάν τώρα το ενεργοποιήσω ενώ τα άλλα λειτουργούν την στιγμή που θα συνδεθεί όλα τα άλλα θα αρχίσουν τα up-down. Υποθέτω ότι φταίει κάποια ρύθμηση στο routing package του 2.9.24. Όταν ανακαλύψω τι θα ειδοποιήσω.

----------


## jamesbond

λοιπόν έχουν πέσει όλες οι bgp του climber και φυσικά και μεταξύ μας, κανονίστε τις μαλακίες σας μην αρχίσω να ουρλίαζω , έλεος με τους γκίοζηδες εδω μέσα.!!!!!

----------


## ShadowCaster

Τελικά κατάφερα να κάνω 2 να παίζουν αλλα το 2.8.26 και το 2.9.24 (το έκανα update σε 2.9.27) δεν παίζουν σωστά. Το 2.8.26 πετάει ένα μήνυμα λάθους ενώ το .27 εάν συνδεθεί game over όλα τα άλλα. Πρέπει να έχει γίνει και κάτι άλλο και δημιουργούνται όλα αυτά.

----------


## akops76

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα..το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω στο link με τον vabiris (#7425).

Εκλεισε για λίγο τον router του, για να αλλάξει μια κάρτα..και απο τότε το μεταξύ μας bgp δεν επανήλθε ποτε.

Στο δε error log της quagga εμφανίζεται το ίδιο μήνυμα λάθους με τον shadowcaster.

Καμιά ιδέα κανεις??

----------


## petzi

να αναφέρω και εγώ ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα παίζει στο router silicon (#4936) στο λινκ με xrisoula (#4371). To bgp παίζει όποτε θέλει. Πολλές φορές το disable/enable λύνει το πρόβλημα για λίγο διάστημα αλλά θέλει συνεχώς προσοχή. 
Το σήμα δεν δικαιολογεί κάτι τέτοιο (-53 με περιορισμένη ισχύ). Τα πράγματα ίσως γίνονται λίγο καλύτερα (πιο σταθερό το connection των peers) όταν το λινκ γίνεται στο maximum Tx Power.
Και οι δύο κόμβοι έχουν την ίδια έκδοση mikrotik (2.9.6). Το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου.
Κάνει εντυπωση ότι από τη μεριά του silicon το bgp connection είναι σταθερό στο λινκ του με viper7gr ενώ παρόμοια συμπεριφορά τείνει να κάνει τις τελευταίες μέρες με charisma.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι hardware πρόβλημα?
Εδώ και μήνες ο xrisoula έπαιζε απροβλημάτιστα με 6-8 peers και την ίδια έκδοση mikrotik....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vabiris

> Εδώ και λίγη ώρα..το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω στο link με τον vabiris (#7425).
> 
> Εκλεισε για λίγο τον router του, για να αλλάξει μια κάρτα..και απο τότε το μεταξύ μας bgp δεν επανήλθε ποτε.
> 
> Στο δε error log της quagga εμφανίζεται το ίδιο μήνυμα λάθους με τον shadowcaster.
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα κανεις??


χωρις πολλα λογια λεω και εγω οτι απο τα 3 λινκς δεν περνα το bgp ταυτοχρονα , παρα μονο απο 1 λινκ καθε φορα !!!!!
και σιγουρα δεν φταιει ουτε το mikrotik ουτε γενικα το software κατι αλλο συνεβει ξαφνικα ... ασε που τα routes αλλαζουν καθε 5 λεπτα

----------


## B52

Στον router του dataclub εκανα downgrade σε 2.9.20 γιατι πεταγε συνεχεια messages (router message update) η κατι τετοιο.
Απο την ωρα που μπηκε η 2.9.20 δεν εχει κανει κιχ!!! και με τα φιλτρα του bgpd On...  ::

----------


## nvak

Εμένα διαλέγει διαδρομές που δεν δικαιολογούνται. Το VPN με ACN έχει γίνει ασανσέρ.

τί ακριβώς έγινε τις τελευταίες μέρες ? Κυκλοφόρησε καμία καινούργια έκδοση του μπρικιού, κάποιοι άρχισαν πειράματα, μήπως το γύρισαν πολλοί σε Linux ?
Ότι και να έγινε, πάμε πίσω όλοι μαζί μπάς και βγάλουμε άκρη  ::

----------


## mbjp

και εδω σε 3 links στα καλα του καθουμενου το bgp ανεβοκατεβαινει..  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Αυτο γινετε σε πολους κομβους στα νοτια συνεχεια, οπου μπορω να βλεπω.
Κανει καποιος-καποιοι καμια δοκιμη γιατι τα routes εχουν καταντισει Barbarela....  ::  (το διορθωσα  ::  )

----------


## sokratisg

> Κυκλοφόρησε καμία καινούργια έκδοση του μπρικιού, κάποιοι άρχισαν πειράματα, μήπως το γύρισαν πολλοί σε Linux ?


Σιγά μην φταίει το linux!  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

τα συμπερασματα δικα σας

ενω τα λινκ ειναι οκ το bgp γραφει κουλα πραγματα  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Mπαααα !! τα ιδια και εδω ....

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Κυκλοφόρησε καμία καινούργια έκδοση του μπρικιού, κάποιοι άρχισαν πειράματα, μήπως το γύρισαν πολλοί σε Linux ?
> 
> 
> Σιγά μην φταίει το linux!


Κάντε ένα tcpdump (ή το αντίστοιχο στο μπρίκι) και δείτε λίγο τι έρχεται στο bgp. 
Καλό το gui δεν λέω άλλα για να κάνουμε trouble-shooting δεν αρκεί μόνο να βλέπουμε αν έχουμε link και με τα 77 bb links  ::  
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι νέο routing test πακέτο, αλλά μάλλον κάποιος στέλνει "περίεργα" bgp μυνήματα.
Ελπίζω μόνο να μην τα στέλνει κάποιος "εν γνώση του"...και να είναι απλά "feature"  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Από ότι reasearch έχω κάνει μέχι τώρα για τα λάθη και τα λοιπά που παίρνω από το bgpd log έχω βρει ότι τέτοια μυνήματα εμφανίζονται όταν bgp σε confederation ή comunities (νομίζω έτσι λέγονται) στέλνουν μηνύματα που περιέχουν τέτοιες πληροφορίες σε autonomous systems τα οποία δεν μπορουν να τα δεχτούν ως valid. Για να μην παίζουν σωστά όλα τα peers θα πρέπει ο ίδιος router να παίρνει conflicting attributes από διαφορετικούς γείτονες. 

Αυτά έχω καταφέρει να βρώ μέχρι τώρα άλλα δεν είμαι και ειδικός στο bgp οπότε μπορεί να μην τα έχω καταλάβει/διατυπώσει απόλυτος σωστά. Κάποιος που έχει περισσότερες γνώσεις επί του θέματος ίσως πρέπει να το κοιτάξει.

----------


## spirosco

Κανει καποιος πειραματα με confederations και δεν το ξερουμε?

----------


## acoul

Τα προβλήματα αυτά πολύ πιθανό να παρουσιάζονται όταν "κάποιοι" λιγοστοί υπερκόμβοι προσπαθούν να χειραγωγήσουν τη δρομολόγηση του δικτύου κατά την κρίση ή βολή τους, ή απλά έχουν αναλάβει να μεταφέρουν συγκεκριμένο debug υλικό σε γνωστή εταιρία παροχής εμπορικού wifi λογισμικού στο εξωτερικό. 

Η λύση για τη διασφάλιση της διαθεσιμότητας και ελευθερίας του δικτύου είναι η κατάργηση η ακύρωση τέτοιων υπερκόμβων με την δημιουργία πολλών νέων εναλλακτικών κόμβων, κάτι που είναι απλά ζήτημα χρόνου !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Βρίσκουμε τι είναι το error




> 6.3. UPDATE message error handling.
> 
> All errors detected while processing the UPDATE message are indicated by sending the NOTIFICATION message with Error Code UPDATE Message Error. The error subcode elaborates on the specific nature of the error.
> 
> Error checking of an UPDATE message begins by examining the path attributes. If the Unfeasible Routes Length or Total Attribute Length is too large (i.e., if Unfeasible Routes Length + Total Attribute Length + 23 exceeds the message Length), then the Error Subcode is set to Malformed Attribute List.
> 
> If any recognized attribute has Attribute Flags that conflict with the Attribute Type Code, then the Error Subcode is set to Attribute Flags Error. The Data field contains the erroneous attribute (type, length and value).
> 
> If any recognized attribute has Attribute Length that conflicts with the expected length (based on the attribute type code), then the Error Subcode is set to Attribute Length Error. The Data field contains the erroneous attribute (type, length and value).
> ...


Και μετά φροντίζουμε να μην πειράζουμε με τρέλα το BGP… μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση που αυτό είναι crossversion πρόβλημα…

Moderated by Vigor @ 11:16 Παρ 14 Ιουλ 2006
Διαγράφηκε αιχμηρό τμήμα της δημοσίευσης.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Established state:
> 
> In the Established state BGP can exchange UPDATE, NOTIFICATION,
> and KEEPALIVE messages with its peer.
> 
> If the local system receives an UPDATE or KEEPALIVE message, it
> restarts its Hold Timer, if the negotiated Hold Time value is
> non-zero.
> 
> ...



Η συμπεριφορά που βλέπετε, περιγράφεται σωστά από τα παραπάνω?  ::

----------


## B52

> Η συμπεριφορά που βλέπετε, περιγράφεται σωστά από τα παραπάνω?


yeap!!!

EDIT: οτι περιγράφεις στα bold συμβαίνει σε διάφορα bgp peer εδώ και 2 μέρες...

----------


## spirosco

> Τα προβλήματα αυτά πολύ πιθανό να παρουσιάζονται όταν "κάποιοι" λιγοστοί υπερκόμβοι προσπαθούν να χειραγωγήσουν τη δρομολόγηση του δικτύου κατά την κρίση ή βολή τους, ή απλά έχουν αναλάβει να μεταφέρουν συγκεκριμένο debug υλικό σε γνωστή εταιρία παροχής εμπορικού wifi λογισμικού στο εξωτερικό.


Τι μας λες καλε, στη θαλασσα γρηγορα  ::  

Δεν αποκλειεται να το κανει καποιος αθελα του. Καλο θα ηταν πριν εξαφανιστει οπως εμφανισθηκε το προβλημα,
να μαθαιναμε και τι ηταν αυτο που το προκαλεσε.
Γι'αυτο οποιος εχει καποια χρησιμη πληροφορια -οχι προφανως εσυ Αλεξ  ::  - ας την μοιραστει μαζι μας εδω.

Danke

----------


## NetTraptor

Από την μια αν ακολουθούνται οι παραπάνω διαδικασίες στο error handling είναι καλό και σημαίνει ότι καλώς δουλεύουν μερικά πράγματα… 

Από την άλλη πολύ φοβάμαι τελικά ότι υπάρχει ένα και μόνο acoulix η κάτι τέτοιο που στέλνει αηδίες σε UPDATE messages σε όλο το δίκτυο… είναι πρόβλημα το οποίο σε άλλη μορφή έφερνε τις λούπες πριν από λίγο καιρό και ακόμα λέω ότι τις φέρνει…

Υποθετικά πάντα…. Δεν έχουμε hard facts για τίποτα… το μόνο που βλέπω είναι ότι τα Update messages μέσα στο δίκτυο κουβαλάνε ότι data θέλουν

Συγνώμη παιδάκια… αλλά αν δεν ακολουθούμε *ΟΛΟΙ* ένα Acceptable software version, type & configuration δεν υπάρχει ούτε 1 πιθανότητα στο δις να βρούμε πάλι ψύλλους μέσα στα άχυρα… έχουμε χάσει το control του BGP παντελώς… 

Ή αποφασίζουμε να σοβαρευτούμε…. Ή μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε με αυτές τις βλακείες…
Και μην σας πιάσουν οι απορίες πως στο Internet δεν έχουν προβλήματα… το ακούσαμε και αυτό… έχουν και μάλιστα μεγάλα… και μαζί με αυτό έχουν όμως και κανόνες που βοηθάνε στην πρόληψη…

PS Acoul…. Δώσε λίγο καφεΐνη στα Link σου… ίσως ξυπνήσουν….

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν έχει κάποιος routing test πάνω σε 1 P4 με αξιοπρεπή σκληρό ας ανάψει το debug στο logging και να γράφει στον δίσκο μπας και πιάσουμε το origin του λάθος update…

Αλλιώς syslog

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορεί κάποιος να δει τι γίνεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις λάθος επικοινωνίας στο Bgp…

----------


## ShadowCaster

Έχουμε και λέμε τα errors είναι :



```
bgpd[210]: 10.86.86.146 [Error] bgp_read_packet error: Connection reset by peer

bgpd[210]: %NOTIFICATION: sent to neighbor 10.86.87.97 3/5 (UPDATE Message Error/Attribute Length Error) 0 bytes

bgpd[210]: 10.86.86.138 BGP attribute fetch error

%NOTIFICATION: sent to neighbor 10.86.86.138 3/11 (UPDATE Message Error/Malformed AS_PATH) 0 bytes

bgpd[1146]: Malformed AS path length is 514

 %NOTIFICATION: received from neighbor 10.86.87.97 5/0 (Finite State Machine Error) 0 bytes
```

Αυτά ανά sec σε 3 links εάν είναι όλα (και τα 4)up τώρα που έχω μόνο τα 2 up παίζουν χωρί πρόβλημα περίπου, καμια φορά και με αυτά τα 2 έχω τα ίδια λάθη αλλά τουλάχιστον στρώνει.

Εάν θέλεται και άλλα debug msgs ας μου πει να ενεργοποιήσω το debug σε fsm,keepalive,events αλλά τότε γίνεται κόλαση από μηνύματα.

----------


## spirosco

> Αν έχει κάποιος routing test πάνω σε 1 P4 με αξιοπρεπή σκληρό ας ανάψει το debug στο logging και να γράφει στον δίσκο μπας και πιάσουμε το origin του λάθος update…
> 
> Αλλιώς syslog
> 
> Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορεί κάποιος να δει τι γίνεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις λάθος επικοινωνίας στο Bgp…


Mπορω να το ενεργοποιησω απο το απογευμα που θα γυρισω.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Traina Experimental [Page 5]
> 
> RFC 1965 AS Confederations for BGP June 1996
> 
> 
> Compatibility
> 
> All BGP speakers participating in a confederation must recognize the
> AS_CONFED_SET and AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE segment type extensions to the
> ...


hmmmmmm  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εάν έλεγε και πως διάλο τα κόβεις αυτα με κάποιο φίλτρο τι καλά που θα ήταν....

----------


## NetTraptor

> AS_PATH
> 
> The path to the network specified by the NLRI is shared in the form of Path Vectors that contain AS numbers which a route should take to the destination network. Both BGP-3 and BGP-4 carry AS numbers of the ASs that have been traversed using the mandatory AS_PATH attribute and a router will reject updates containing its own AS number so preventing loops. When a BGP speaker originates a route it adds it's own AS number to the AS_PATH attribute for the NLRI sent in an update to an EBGP peer. Subsequent BGP routers prepend their own ASs so the AS_PATH attribute grows from the beginning i.e. the originating AS is at the end of the string. This type of AS_PATH is strictly called an AS_SEQUENCE. Other types include *AS_SET*, *AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE* and *AS_CONFED_SET*. The Attribute Value Codes for these are 1 for *AS_SET*, 2 for *AS_SEQUENCE*, 3 for *AS_CONFED_SET* and 4 for *AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE*.
> 
> If there are multiples paths to a destination network, BGP prefers the route with the shortest AS_PATH. Manipulation of where packets will go can be carried out by a BGP router modifying the AS_PATH. For instance, there may be two paths to a particular network but the shortest AS_PATH takes packets down a slower link than the other path. The router can prepend any number of AS numbers to this AS_PATH to increase the length of the AS_PATH, thereby forcing packets down the longer but more favourable route. It is considered wise to just use multiple instances of the local AS number to increase the length of the AS_PATH rather than use arbitrary AS numbers in case of loops forming.


Το παραπάνω δείχνει ποια attributes μπορούν να πάνε στραβά… αν τα confed στέλνονται και τα non-routing-test δεν τα καταλαβαίνουν …. Η βάρκα κάθετε..

Speculations όμως… δεν έχουμε facts ή ομολογίες…ούτε πραγματικό source…. Θα μας πάρει ώρες να το βρούμε…

Μπορεί να είναι άκυρα παιχνίδια με confederations τα οποία πάνε να περιλάβουν σε ένα confederation όλους τους κόμβους του δικτύου κατά λάθος… αυτά τα messages από ότι λέει πρέπει να μένουν μόνο μέσα στο confederation…
Μπορει να ειναι και bug... 
 ::  

A looooot of work to do again  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάποιος να μας βοηθήσει λίγο με τα confederations…. 

Λες να παίζουν πάνω από multihop  ::  

Make sure you all have something like this....

----------


## NetTraptor

Ο nvak έχει παρόμοια προβλήματα… ο DTI Πάλι δίνει 1 route μόνο ενώ όταν ο gt_hellas είναι UP στο BGP… πέφτουν όλα τα άλλα Peer…

Go Figure….

----------


## ShadowCaster

welcome to the club...

----------


## pathfinder

Με χτύπησε και εμενα η ασθενεια του BGP Χτες εχασα το connection με το ενα peer και σημερα απο ενα αλλό πέρνω μονο 1 route!  ::  δεν μπορω αν καταλαβω τι φταιει και εχει κολλησει ολο το δικτυο την @@#@$%

----------


## nvak

> Ο nvak έχει παρόμοια προβλήματα… ο DTI Πάλι δίνει 1 route μόνο ενώ όταν ο gt_hellas είναι UP στο BGP… πέφτουν όλα τα άλλα Peer…
> 
> Go Figure….


Άλλαξα έκδοση MT γυρίζοντας στήν 2.8.22 αλλά το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί.
Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω, ή δεν έχει τρόπο το MT, για να ψάξω περισσότερο το τι γίνεται.

Ελπίζω να προλάβω σήμερα να να το γυρίσω σε linux.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ο nvak έχει παρόμοια προβλήματα… ο DTI Πάλι δίνει 1 route μόνο ενώ όταν ο gt_hellas είναι UP στο BGP… πέφτουν όλα τα άλλα Peer…
> 
> Go Figure….
> 
> 
> Άλλαξα έκδοση MT γυρίζοντας στήν 2.8.22 αλλά το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί.
> Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω, ή δεν έχει τρόπο το MT, για να ψάξω περισσότερο το τι γίνεται.
> ...


ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ…. Όχι 2.8.22 είναι αίσχος με τα λινκ…

----------


## NetTraptor

Ολα τα λινκ πηγαν 10 Mbit κατω.... βαλε πισω το αλλο... δεν ειναι θεμα Version... πεοπαλινδρομηση ειναι καποιου...

----------


## nvak

> Ολα τα λινκ πηγαν 10 Mbit κατω.... βαλε πισω το αλλο... δεν ειναι θεμα Version... πεοπαλινδρομηση ειναι καποιου...


Το ξανάβαλλα. Το διαπίστωσα και γώ ότι δεν είναι θέμα version. 
Το ψάχνετε ? αν ναι πώς ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι να ψάξουμε… 400 κόμβους ποιος είναι περισσότερο από κάποιον άλλο…. Βάλτε ένα χεράκι… πρέπει να είναι πολλοί ακόμα που έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι…

Αρχίστε με τον gt_hellas ποιο λινκ δημιουργεί πρόβλημα … και μετά τον επόμενο και τον επόμενο…

Πρέπει να οργανωθεί ένα troubleshooting night από δευτέρα…  ::

----------


## yang

> Ελπίζω να προλάβω σήμερα να να το γυρίσω σε linux.


Βάλε linux,  ::  Αλλα μην νομίζεις οτι θα σωθείς, και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημμα έχω.
Δουλεύει ΠΑΝΤΑ ένα link, τα άλλα δυο κάνουν connect για δευτερόλεπτα, και ξανα disconnect στο bgp.

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> 
> Ελπίζω να προλάβω σήμερα να να το γυρίσω σε linux.
> 
> 
> Βάλε linux,  Αλλα μην νομίζεις οτι θα σωθείς, και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημμα έχω.
> Δουλεύει ΠΑΝΤΑ ένα link, τα άλλα δυο κάνουν connect για δευτερόλεπτα, και ξανα disconnect στο bgp.


Ακριβως αυτο γινεται και σε μενα! ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## nvak

κατεβάστε αυτό που κάνει connect να δείτε πως θα συμπεριφερθούν τα άλλα.

----------


## pathfinder

> κατεβάστε αυτό που κάνει connect να δείτε πως θα συμπεριφερθούν τα άλλα.


το εκανα αλλα δεν εγινε και τιποτα το διαφορετικο

----------


## yang

Το είχα κάνει απο χτες.
Δουλεύουν κονονικά ένα-ένα..

----------


## Acinonyx

Βρήκα τι και ποιός φταίει... αλλά δε θα το πω αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## vangel

μυστικό είναι; μην το πεις αλλά ας διορθωθεί.

----------


## Acinonyx

Νομίζω ότι το μπάλωσα προσωρινά αλλά θα ξανασυμβεί σίγουρα.

----------


## apollonas

Είναι bug τελικά ή το δημιούργησε κάποιος άθελά του?  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Ρε bill ωραία τα λες, αλλά για κάποιον που έφαγε 2 μερόνυχτα για τις μαλακίες κάποιου άσχετου προφανός, αυτά τα μισόλογα δεν αρκούν. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιός το έκανε αλλά *τι* έκανε, και πως το έφτιαξες. Γιατί και για μένα βρήκα λύση, με κατάλληλες εντολές στα neighbors του bgp αγνοούσε αυτα τα atributes αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει στο MT οπότε έστελνα και εγώ μαλακίες στους άλλους και ενώ εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα είχαν οι παρακάτω μου. Οπότε έκοψα σχεδόν όλα μου τα links. 

Επίσης με εξέπληξε το γεγονός ότι γράφει κάποιος μια παπαριά για την altec η κάτι τέτοιο και σε μισή μέρα έχει 20 σελίδες post και εδώ που υπήρχε πρόβλημα το οποίο απαιτούσε λύση μετα βίας γράψανε 6 άτομα... Ε ρε για γέλια είμαστε...

----------


## yang

> Επίσης με εξέπληξε το γεγονός ότι γράφει κάποιος μια παπαριά για την altec η κάτι τέτοιο και σε μισή μέρα έχει 20 σελίδες post και εδώ που υπήρχε πρόβλημα το οποίο απαιτούσε λύση μετα βίας γράψανε 6 άτομα... Ε ρε για γέλια είμαστε...



+++++++++

----------


## acoul

```
Saturday, 15 July 2006   	1  	279  	 7136   	4418.09M  	10%
Friday, 14 July 2006 	1 	302 	6372 	4573.83M 	10%
Thursday, 13 July 2006 	1 	311 	6899 	4790.82M 	9%
Wednesday, 12 July 2006 	2 	317 	7834 	5186.75M 	6%
Tuesday, 11 July 2006 	1 	310 	8357 	5174.77M 	9%
Monday, 10 July 2006 	1 	310 	7091 	4975.01M 	9%
Sunday, 09 July 2006 	1 	276 	7103 	4452.73M 	8%
Saturday, 08 July 2006 	1 	286 	6136 	4932.61M 	8%
Friday, 07 July 2006 	2 	302 	6992 	4310.75M 	10%
Thursday, 06 July 2006 	1 	320 	7075 	4345.76M 	11%
```

Στον κόμβο ozonet δεν υπήρξε απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα στο bgp, τρέχουν όλα σε GNU/Linux, quagga κλπ. o proxy συνέχισε να εξυπηρετεί τον ίδιο αριθμό και όγκο κίνησης και το nagios δεν έδειξε κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Ένα proprietary bgp με ένα proprietary πειραγμένο παλιό linux που δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς κάνει από μέσα, ποιοί και πόσοι κάνουν ανάπτυξη για αυτό και ποιό είναι το επίπεδό τους, είναι εύλογο να δημιουργεί ανεξέλεγκτα και συχνά προβλήματα σε ένα δίκτυο το οποίο έχει κάθε λογής bgp το οποίο με τη σειρά του θα έπρεπε να είναι συμβατό με τα πρότυπα RFCs κλπ. Κάτι που στήνεται πολύ εύκολα είναι καταδικασμένο να βγάζει "μπλε" οθόνες ... Λυπάμαι αλλά για καταδικασμένη εμπορική εφαρμογή δεν αφιερώνω ούτε ελάχιστο χρόνο για debug, αν γυρνούσε όλη αυτή η δουλειά στην κοινότητα σε μορφή ανοικτού και ελεύθερου κώδικα τότε ναι.

----------


## vangel

Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος γαμ@ τα παιδιά του.

----------


## yang

> Ένα proprietary bgp με ένα proprietary πειραγμένο παλιό linux που δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς κάνει από μέσα


Ούτε proprietary bgp είναι ,ούτε παλιό linux που δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς κάνει από μέσα, κανονικότατο debian και quagga.
Απέναντι έχω 2 mikrotik και ενα linux...

Καταδικασμένος  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Ένα proprietary bgp με ένα proprietary πειραγμένο παλιό linux που δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς κάνει από μέσα
> 
> 
> Ούτε proprietary bgp είναι ,ούτε παλιό linux που δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς κάνει από μέσα, κανονικότατο debian και quagga.
> Απέναντι έχω 2 mikrotik και ενα linux...
> 
> Καταδικασμένος


Τι quagga και τι kernel version τρέχεις;

----------


## yang

2.6.15
0.98.3

----------


## acoul

Προσπάθησε να κάνεις compile το τελευταίο 0.98 Quagga που είναι το 0.98.6 - δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μια ζωή η Debian μένει out of sync με τα τελευταία releases. Αν κάνει compile τότε κάνε backup το bgpd.conf και zebra.conf, remove το quagga debian πακέτο και κάνε ένα make install στο φρέσκο quagga. Κάνε copy το backup bgpd.conf kai zebra.conf στο /usr/local/etc/ και βάλε στο startup script σου:


```
/usr/local/sbin/zebra -d
sleep 5
/usr/local/sbin/bgpd -d
```

Αν το πρόβλημα δεν διορθωθεί, δοκίμασε να βάλεις την 0.99.4

----------


## yang

> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μια ζωή η Debian μένει out of sync με τα τελευταία releases.


Γιατί είναι debian και το χαρακτηρίζει η σοβαρότητα, αλλιώς θα το έλεγαν madriva, ubuntou, suse κλπ.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μια ζωή η Debian μένει out of sync με τα τελευταία releases.
> 
> 
> Γιατί είναι debian και το χαρακτηρίζει η σοβαρότητα, αλλιώς θα το έλεγαν madriva, ubuntou, suse κλπ.


Linux is Linux. Τα distros είναι απλά οι κοινότητες, όπως εδώ καλή ώρα, που αλληλοβοηθούνται !!

----------


## yang

Συμφωνούμε, με διαφορετικά λόγια..

ΥΓ..Τα "βασικά" τα έμαθα πριν 10 χρόνια.

----------


## pathfinder

Το να βασανίζεσαι επι 2 μερες με την :#[email protected]#$ και να εχει βρεθει η λυση πρεπει να λεγεται προς μελλοντικη χρηση και να μην βασανιζεται ο αλλος αν και να μην ανακαλυπτεται ξανα ο τροχος!

----------


## mbjp

> Βρήκα τι και ποιός φταίει... αλλά δε θα το πω αυτή τη φορά.


!?

τουλαχιστον αυτος το ξερει  ::

----------


## nvak

> Νομίζω ότι το μπάλωσα προσωρινά αλλά θα ξανασυμβεί σίγουρα.


Δεν ξέρω τι έκανες, αλλά δεν έφτασε μέχρι εδώ.
Το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.
Αν θέλεις πρόσβαση σε routers για ψάξιμο pm me

----------


## mojiro

αμα φτιαξω ενα script που θα ριχνει ολα τα bgp στη σειρα και μετα
θα τα ξανασηκωνει ενα-ενα μεχρι να εντοπιστει ο παρισακτος θα
αξιζε ? ή θα ειχαμε φαγομαρες (μια τετοια κινηση ειναι καταδικαστεα
απο το καταστατικο του συλλογου, μιας και επιρεαζει το routing) ?

δε προκειται να συνδεθω σε κανα router μονο, ενας(ο δικος μου) αρκει...
η δραση θα γινεται προγραματισμενα μετα τις 1 το βραδυ.

απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι αμα φταιει το multiversion
δικτυο, οι χρηστες, οι επιτηδειοι, ο καιρος, η στεφανιδου.... καλυτερα
να βαλουμε ενα bot να βγαλει ακρη...

----------


## NetTraptor

Nmap em all man  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αψουλ… αφού δεν ξέρεις… δεν διαβάζεις… δεν θέλεις λύση (είναι καλή προπαγάνδα)… τι το παιδεύεις… πρρρρρρρτ… ααα βρε…

Και εμένα και οι 4 κόμβοι άψογα παίζανε… τουλάχιστον μέχρι χθες που ήμουν Αθήνα

Acynonix μπορείς να μου στείλεις λίγο info? Όχι ποιος … δεν μας κόβει… πέσαμε μέσα σε αυτά που νομίζαμε ή είναι κάτι άλλο αντί άλλων?

----------


## pathfinder

Εμενα το πρωι ειχαν στρωσει ολα...γυρισα το απογευμα και παλι τα ιδια! Acynonix δωσε κανα Tip and Hint να δουμε φως!!!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εμενα το πρωι ειχαν στρωσει ολα...γυρισα το απογευμα και παλι τα ιδια! Acynonix δωσε κανα Tip and Hint να δουμε φως!!!


Τί ώρα ακριβώς ξαναάρχισε;

Κάνω κάτι δοκιμές αυτή τη στιγμή για να αναπαράγω το πρόβλημα.

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> Εμενα το πρωι ειχαν στρωσει ολα...γυρισα το απογευμα και παλι τα ιδια! Acynonix δωσε κανα Tip and Hint να δουμε φως!!! 
> 
> 
> Τί ώρα ακριβώς ξαναάρχισε;
> 
> Κάνω κάτι δοκιμές αυτή τη στιγμή για να αναπαράγω το πρόβλημα.


Δεν ξερω αν εγινε και πριν γιατι εφτασα σπιτι γυρω στις 18:30 οποτε ....εσυ ξερεις ποτε εκανες τις δοκιμες!

----------


## apollonas

Το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.  ::  
Επίσης αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι όλα τα links έχουν χάσει 10 db.

----------


## yang

Σε εμένα το μόνο σταθερό link είναι με τον attika..
Με ximpatzi το πρόβλημα δεν σταμάτησε καθόλου.
Με anman εφτιαξε κάποια στιγμή κατα τη διάρκεια της νύχτας, και απο το απόγευμα ξανάρχησε...
Παρακολουθήστε τα pings σε κάθε link, υπάρχει ένα πικ σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.
με τον ximpatzi δεν σταμάτησε καθόλου.
με atika δεν υπήρξαν καθόλου
με anman σταμάτησαν τα μεσάνυχτα, και συνεχίζονται απο το απόγευμα.
Συμπίπτουν τέλεια με την εμφάνιση-εξαφάνιση του προβλήματος.
Τυχαίο?
Οι γνώσεις μου δεν φτάνουν μέχρι εκεί, μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο.

----------


## yang

Κάτι άλλο τώρα,
Στο προβληματικό link,ενώ είναι ESTABLISHED ενα tcp connection στο bgp,
γίνεται και δευτερο, πολές φορές και τρίτο, με αποτέλεσμα να πεθαίνουν όλα.



```
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
tcp        0      0 gw-anman.tireas.awm:bgp gw-tireas.anman.a:47971 TIME_WAIT
tcp        0      0 gw-attika.yang.awmn:bgp gw-yang.attika.awm:4002 ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gw-anman.tireas.awm:bgp gw-tireas.anman.a:47972 ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gw-anman.tireas.awm:bgp gw-tireas.anman.a:47966 TIME_WAIT
```

Μην σας μπερδεύει το tireas-anman, απλά δεν άλλαξε στο DNS..

----------


## gvaf

Λοίπον να αναφέρω και εγώ οτι έχω προβλημα με τα routes στο BGP.
Ξαφνικά ανοίγω να δώ το router και βλέπω ολα τα routes του BGP στο 0 εκτός του link με Keyman όπου τα έπερνα πλέον όλα απο εκεί .
Με το που έκλεινα τον Keyman ολα τα routes απο τα άλλα link έρχονταν κανονικά .
Μπαίνω στο router του Keyman και κλείνω το link που έχει με Pavlos και αυτός στη συνέχεια με Ximpatzis και όλα δουλέουν ρολόι .
Τελικά έχω αφήσει τον Keyman down . 
Τι γίνετε ρε παιδιά επιτέλους ?

----------


## nvak

> Με το που έκλεινα τον Keyman ολα τα routes απο τα άλλα link έρχονταν κανονικά .


Μία απο τα ίδια  ::

----------


## yang

Δεν μένει τίποτα άλλο πλέον, παρα να περιμένουμε να σταλεί η προκύρηξη ενάντια στους υπερκόμβους.
Οσοι έχουν πάνω απο δυο links θα χτυπιούνται.  ::

----------


## B52

> Τι γίνετε ρε παιδιά επιτέλους ?


Απο την Πεμπτη εχουν περασει 3 μερες και το προβλημα παραμενει...
Κατι εχει βρει ο Βασιλης θα δουμε αν ειναι αυτο......  ::

----------


## freenet

Υπάρχει έστω και μια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## vangel

Θα τα αφήσουμε ανοιχτά όλα τα links όπως ήταν πρίν για τις δοκιμές ή κλειστά όπως τώρα; acinonyx, nvak ?????????? Εγώ πρέπει να κλείσω τον apollona για να δουλέψουν τα άλλα 3  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Υπάρχει έστω και μια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει?


Xτύπησε κι εσένα? 

Πρέπει να βρούμε τι κοινό έχουν οι κόμβοι που "επιβάλλονται" στους άλλους.

----------


## Acinonyx

Σε 5 - 10 λεπτά θα κάνω μία απόπειρα να τα φτιαξω όλα όπως το πρωί.

Θα είναι προσορινό και θα αυξηθούν τα routes πολύ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Για δείτε τώρα...

Έφτιαξέ καθόλου;

----------


## nvak

Απο ότι κατάλαβα όλοι περιμένουμε τον Acinonyx να λύσει το πρόβλημα.  ::  
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, δοκιμάζει να το δημιουργήσει τεχνητά.

Χωρίς να ξέρω τι ακριβώς γίνεται, απο τον ρυθμό που ανεβοκατεβαίνει το BGP στα λίνκ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι γίνεται ένας συντονισμός του BGP. 
Κάτι σαν μικροφωνισμός του BGP.

Κλείνοντας κάποιο λινκ, απλά σταματάμε την διαδικασία. Ίσως οι μικροί χρόνοι στούς timers μας βγάζουν άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## costas43gr

Παιρνω παλι τα 10.94.χχχ αλλα απο ενα λινκ μονο.
Αυτο ειναι ?

----------


## mbjp

οταν λες εφτιαξε;

ακομη γεματο 10.94.χ.χ

(επισης απο ενα λινκ μονο)

----------


## nvak

> Για δείτε τώρα...
> 
> Έφτιαξέ καθόλου;


Δυστυχώς όχι.

----------


## Acinonyx

> οταν λες εφτιαξε;
> 
> ακομη γεματο 10.94.χ.χ
> 
> (επισης απο ενα λινκ μονο)


Που πέφτουν τα άλλα BGP όταν συνδέεται ένα...

----------


## vangel

Αυξήθηκαν πολύ τα routes αλλά όταν ανεβάζω το link με apollona πάλι ρίχνει τα routes στα υπόλοιπα 3. Και εγώ γεμάτος από 10.94... από το link με τον yang.

----------


## costas43gr

Αυτην τιν στιγμη εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω καποιο bgp down αντιθετος με την πεμπτη- παρασκευη που ειχα bgp απο ενα μονο λινκ (απο τα 5), δεν θυμαμε ποιο.

----------


## pathfinder

> Κλείνοντας κάποιο λινκ, απλά σταματάμε την διαδικασία. Ίσως οι μικροί χρόνοι στούς timers μας βγάζουν άλλα προβλήματα.


Mηπως το πολυ tweaking Που καναμε μας γυρισε Boomerang? Μηπως τα default αν τα βαζαμα ξανα ολοι ξανα φτιαχναμε τα παντα? κατι ξερουν παραπανω που τα βαλανε στο standard

----------


## pathfinder

Εμενα παραμενουν τα ιδια!  ::

----------


## acoul

Στο link katsaros_m<-->sv1cim το bgp ανεβοκατέβαινε κάθε δευτερόλεπτο χωρίς να μπορεί να φέρει routes. Αυτό γινόταν από τη μεριά του sv1cim με MT 2.8.x. Έγινε downgrade η quagga από 0.99.4 σε 0.98.6 από τη μεριά του katsaros_m και το πρόβλημα δείχνει να έχει λυθεί προς στιγμή.

----------


## costas43gr

> Παιρνω παλι τα 10.94.χχχ αλλα απο ενα λινκ μονο.
> Αυτο ειναι ?


Εκοψα αυτο το λινκ και ηρθαν απο αλλου......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ok, θα αφαιρέσω ΟΟΛΑ τα routes και θα εξηγήσω το πρόβλημα σε λίγο γιατί έχω πάθει μία τενοντίτιδα και δεν μπορω να γραφω πολύ ώρα. LOL

----------


## costas43gr

Η επιλογη *multihop* κανονικα πως πρεπει να ειναι ?

----------


## acoul

off

----------


## costas43gr

Εχω δυο λινκ να κανω μια δοκιμη.....


Εδιτ Μπααααα...

----------


## nvak

Έκανα ένα reboot στο ΜΤ του nonos ( 3333/10.47.136.xxx ) και απο μεριά μου έφτιαξε.

Η διαδρομή είναι nvak-nonos-gt_hellas-ayis
οι nonos-gt_hellas είναι συνδεδεμένοι με καλώδιο, εμφανίζονται σαν ένα AS (3333) και ανακοινώνουν ο καθένας διαφορετικά C class. 10.47.136 ο ένας 10.47.142 ο άλλος.
Παρ' όλο που μου έρχεται το route του 10.47.142 δεν μπορώ να το πινγκάρω.

Κάτι μου λέει ότι τα πολλά μπρίκια σε ένα AS πάσχουν απο κολλήματα ή λάθη στις ρυθμίσεις. (Είχα τον dti απέκτησα και τον nonos !! )

----------


## acoul

Τα ΜΤ είναι γνωστό και επαληθευμένο ότι έχουν προβλήματα με το iBGP και διαφορετικά eBGP από γύρω, οπότε είναι αναμενόμενο να έχουν τα ίδια και χειρότερα προβλήματα με κοινά ASs.

----------


## Acinonyx

```
2006/07/16 21:22:06 errors: BGP: Malformed AS path length is 514
2006/07/16 21:22:06 informational: BGP: %NOTIFICATION: sent to neighbor 10.2.16.86 3/11 (UPDATE Message Error/Malformed AS_PATH) 0 b
ytes 
2006/07/16 21:22:06 informational: BGP: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.2.16.86 Down BGP Notification send
```

Λογω του bug των mikrotik με τα φαντασματα routes, τα AS_PATHS αυξάνουν τόσο πολύ σε μήκος που δεν χωράνε πιά στο πίνακα όπου αποθηκεύονται.

Αποτελεσμα: Μόλις φτάσει τα 513? ASes σε μήκος, ο επόμενος που θα προσθέσει το AS του στην πραγματικότητα δε το προσθέτει. Η πληροφορία χάνετε αλλά ο attribute length αυξάνει. Στη συνέχεια το στέλνει σε όλους τους γείτονες του, συγκρινουν το δηλωμενο μήκος με τον πραγματικό αριθμό των AS που παίρνουν, το βρίσκουν ασύμφωνο και ρίχνουν όλοι τη σύνδεση. Έτσι μένει πάντα μόνο ένας, αυτός που εξ αρχής στέλνει το μακρύ AS_PATH.

----------


## acoul

Το παραπάνω συμβαίνει και στη quagga 0.99.x/0.98.x ??

----------


## Acinonyx

Πριν προσπαθησα να διαφημίσω όλα τα prefixes που ήταν πολύ μακρυά.

Ήλπιζα ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο, έστω και προσορινά, θα εξαφανίσω τα μακρυα PATHs τραβώντας τα όλα πάνω μου.

Προφανώς όμως έχουν δημιουργηθεί νησίδες ή συμπλέγματα κόμβων που συντηρούν τα μακρια αυτά PATHS και ήταν αρκετό για να συνεχίζουν τη ζημιά.

Ποιός φταίει για όλα αυτά;

Ο Arnis Riekstins ->

----------


## MAuVE

Εκανες τίποτα μόλις τώρα (1:00);

Είχα το link με fightclub που μου έστελνε ένα μόνο prefix.

Τώρα συνέβη το ίδιο και με τον tireas.

Επειδή προφανώς έχουν κοπεί πολλές διαδρομές ο δρόμος tse012<-> tireas δούλευε στην τσίτα όλο το απόγευμα.

Τώρα, πάπαλα.

----------


## costas43gr

> Αποτελεσμα: Μόλις φτάσει τα 513? ASes σε μήκος, ο επόμενος που θα προσθέσει το AS του στην πραγματικότητα δε το προσθέτει. Η πληροφορία χάνετε αλλά ο attribute length αυξάνει. Στη συνέχεια το στέλνει σε όλους τους γείτονες του, συγκρινουν το δηλωμενο μήκος με τον πραγματικό αριθμό των AS που παίρνουν, το βρίσκουν ασύμφωνο και ρίχνουν όλοι τη σύνδεση. Έτσι μένει πάντα μόνο ένας, αυτός που εξ αρχής στέλνει το μακρύ AS_PATH.


Μηπως δεν ειναι μονο τα φαντασματα, αλλα και τα ζωντανα ASes εγιναν τοσα πολλα και τιγκαρισε το μικροτικ και παμε γι'αλλα?

----------


## acoul

Μπα, από μαγείρεμα είναι και αυτό είναι αρκετά επίκαιρο !!

----------


## mbjp

μη φτιαχνετε αλλους κομβους, ειμαστε πληρεις..ωραια φετα

τα 10.94 υπαρχουν ακομη στο table αλλα ακολουθουν αλλη διαδρομη πλεον..



```
router:/# traceroute 10.94.133.0
traceroute to 10.94.133.0 (10.94.133.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  0.483 ms  0.522 ms  0.342 ms
 2  10.80.195.122 (10.80.195.122)  0.852 ms  0.813 ms  0.761 ms
 3  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97)  3.625 ms  1.714 ms  1.216 ms
 4  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  2.144 ms  2.814 ms  3.397 ms
 5  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  22.883 ms  4.087 ms  3.456 ms
 6  10.35.163.250 (10.35.163.250)  4.698 ms  8.389 ms  4.157 ms
 7  gw.lebyathan.pouran.awmn (10.67.162.17)  34.752 ms  22.364 ms  11.905 ms
 8  gw-goldendragon.pyros.awmn (10.23.24.242)  7.338 ms  21.329 ms  8.197 ms
 9  gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn (10.34.61.204)  26.487 ms  6.205 ms  7.088 ms
10  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  24.049 ms  19.623 ms  26.234 ms
11  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  52.091 ms  13.091 ms  22.782 ms
12  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  25.301 ms  9.077 ms  6.625 ms
13  10.35.163.250 (10.35.163.250)  48.439 ms  30.815 ms  39.566 ms
14  gw.lebyathan.pouran.awmn (10.67.162.17)  20.063 ms  9.357 ms  8.063 ms
15  gw-goldendragon.pyros.awmn (10.23.24.242)  9.339 ms  8.145 ms  12.037 ms
16  gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn (10.34.61.204)  16.821 ms  25.451 ms  16.102 ms
17  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  28.391 ms  31.168 ms  27.693 ms
18  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  14.955 ms  46.141 ms  27.887 ms
19  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  76.263 ms  7.642 ms  15.876 ms
```

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το παραπάνω συμβαίνει και στη quagga 0.99.x/0.98.x ??


Δεν ξέρω ακόμη.. Πρέπει να δούμε τον κώδικα.

Θα δοκιμάσω να εξομοιώσω το πρόβλημα στο LAN κάνοντας prepend 513 επιπλέον AS στο PATH των εξερχόμενα prefixes.

Πάντως σε καμία περιπτωση δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει δίκτυο που να έχει AS_PATH με πάνω από 255 ASes.
Το μέγιστο TTL του IP πρωτοκόλλου είναι 255. Ακόμη και να είχαμε 513 ASes, στους 255 routers το πακέτο θα είχε γίνει ήδη drop.

Υ.Γ. Δεν έχω κάνει τιποτα τώρα Νίκο

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μηπως δεν ειναι μονο τα φαντασματα, αλλα και τα ζωντανα ASes εγιναν τοσα πολλα και τιγκαρισε το μικροτικ και παμε γι'αλλα?


Τα ζωντανά μπορεί να έφτασαν τα τόσα… αλλά δεν έχουν μπει όλα στην σειρά…
Δεν έχουμε συσσίτιο…  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Το 514 από πού προκύπτει… και τελικά τι είναι αυτό που αφήνει φαντάσματα?  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Γιά δείτε ετούτο εδώ :

__1712_#sh ip bgp regexp 64999
BGP table version is 925555, local router ID is 10.2.8.62
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal,
r RIB-failure, S Stale
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

Network Next Hop Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.2.29.0/24 10.2.8.122 0 3166 891 410 4097 7347 3210 123 1552 7260 4016 6421 2581 1286 45 2801 2804 72 2315 1 2036 4704 1084 8580 64999 i
*> 10.2.86.0/24 10.2.8.122 0 3166 891 410 4097 7347 3210 123 1552 7260 4016 6421 2581 1286 45 2801 2804 72 2315 1 2036 4704 1084 8580 64999 i
* 10.2.118.0/24 10.2.8.141 0 7234 2851 8635 7780 2125 841 1589 6401 6718 1 3170 3180 410 913 72 2804 6275 1982 3210 123 1286 45 8580 64999 i
*> ΧΩΡΙΣ IP 10.2.8.122 0 3166 66 737 2435 2125 841 1589 6401 6718 1 3170 3180 410 913 72 2804 6275 1982 3210 123 1286 45 8580 64999 i
*> 10.15.164.0/24 10.2.8.122 0 3166 66 6987 2841 1286 2581 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 1265 3451 3210 123 1552 4371 7051 4266 4973 3956 633 2125 7780 8580 64999 i
*> 10.24.58.0/24 10.2.8.122 0 3166 66 6987 2841 1286 616 633 3956 4973 4140 3728 588 3210 123 1552 7260 4016 7051 4371 7651 7603 3451 2581 1084 8580 64999 i
Network Next Hop Metric LocPrf Weight Path
* 10.30.47.0/24 10.2.8.141 0 7234 2851 8635 7780 2125 841 1589 6401 6718 1 3170 3180 410 913 72 2804 6275 1982 3210 123 1286 45 8580 64999 i
*> ΧΩΡΙΣ IP 10.2.8.122 0 3166 66 737 2435 2125 841 1589 6401 6718 1 3170 3180 410 913 72 2804 6275 1982 3210 123 1286 45 8580 64999 i
* 10.94.0.0/24 10.2.8.141 0 7234 2851 8635 7780 2125 841 1589 6401 6718 1 3170 3180 410 913 72 2804 6275 1982 3210 123 1286 45 8580 64999 i_

_Και συνεχίζουν τα 10.94.χχ.00_

Τι δουλειά έχουν τόσοι κόμβοι να εμφανίζονται σαν AS 64999

Τι κοινό έχουν οι *wasteland, badge, robotech, macabre sunsets, John70-3-gly, jimada* ?
Είναι ξεχασμένα "φαντάσματα" που δεν ξέρει το bgp τι να τα κάνει και τα στέλνει στο AS με το μεγαλύτερο νούμερο.

Πρέπει να βρούμε ποιοί τα διαφημίζουν και γιατί.

----------


## costas43gr

Απο τον 8580 μπαινουν για να γινουν οι δοκιμες ?
Αυτο που ξερω ειναι ειναι οτι το 10.15.164.0/24 ηταν σε κομβο που σταματησε να λειτουργει και το c-class του δεν το εχω στα routes.
Γιατι το εμφανιζει ακομα ?

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτο που ξερω ειναι ειναι οτι το 10.15.164.0/24 ηταν σε κομβο που σταματησε να λειτουργει και το c-class του δεν το εχω στα routes.
> Γιατι το εμφανιζει ακομα ?


Και των άλλων τα ASs δεν υπάρχουν στο routing table.

Φαίνεται ό,τι έχει "ξεμείνει" το στέλνει στο AS με το μεγαλύτερο νούμερο.

----------


## apollonas

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάναμε κανένα ολικό shut down ταυτόχρονα???  ::

----------


## vangel

Πιστεύω κ εγώ ότι εκτός του αποτελέσματος στο πρόβλημα που έχουμε θα έκανε καλό σε όλο το δίκτυο. Ίσως άρχιζε και τις καταχωρήσεις των AS από την αρχή. (λέω εγώ τώρα ως αρχάριος.) Τι λέτε;

----------


## costas43gr

Κατι ακομα σε αυτο το c-class, υπαρχει ακομα σαν bgp peer καταχωριση στον κομβο αλλου ακρου, υπαρχει συσχετιση ?

----------


## MAuVE

Ποιός ήταν το άλλο άκρο του 4079 (macabre sunset)

----------


## costas43gr

> Ποιός ήταν το άλλο άκρο του 4079 (macabre sunset)


Αυτο που βλεπω, 1124, δεν θυμαμε τα αλλα του.

----------


## nvak

> Τα ΜΤ είναι γνωστό και επαληθευμένο ότι έχουν προβλήματα με το iBGP και διαφορετικά eBGP από γύρω, οπότε είναι αναμενόμενο να έχουν τα ίδια και χειρότερα προβλήματα με κοινά ASs.





> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάναμε κανένα ολικό shut down ταυτόχρονα???


Να κάναμε reboot στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες κόμβων ?
Μάλλον κολλάνε περίεργα. (απο μεριά μου έτσι έφτιαξε ο γείτονας)

----------


## vangel

Κάνουμε ένα reboot με σηκωμένα όλα τα links από μεριάς μου και apollona στο άλλο άκρο. Εκεί υπάρχει και το βασικό πρόβλημα σε εμάς. (yang,apollonas,kokkasgt,bedrock,gormir) και βλέπουμε....  ::

----------


## vangel

τζίφος....  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Ψάχνοντας έπεσα πάνω στο "Ghost route hunter"

https://noc.sixxs.net/tools/grh/

Μπορεί να δεί κανείς αν μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε στο δικό μας δίκτυο ;


_I am proud to present a smallish analytical tool
we've developed for tracking down Ghost Routes.

The tool is called: Ghost Route Hunter and can be found at:
https://www.sixxs.net/tools/grh/

It analyzes routing table dumps and filters out all 'good'
ASpaths. The remaining ASpaths are too long and are so called
'ghost routes'. These Ghost Routes cause the blackholing effect
seen many times before when upgrading RIR space from a /35 to a /32.

We've just conducted a small test by announcing the Easynet
prefix 2001:6f8:e000::/35, which wasn't used and announced before.
Easynet only announces 2001:6f8::/35 at this moment due to the
danger of ghostroutes when upgrading it to a /32.

At 14:30* it wasn't visible yet as a ghost route, at the
next table collection at 14:45 it was visible as a ghost route
in both the routers of Tilab and Noris.
At 15:00 it was only visible on the Intouch router but it had
spread quite rapidly already around the world creating a long ASpath.
Then we retracted the route again and at 15:20 it fortunatly vanished.

Would this been a real announcement, eg by upgrading a /35 to a /32
this would have caused a blackhole for the complete /32 unless
the /35 would have been announced forever.

One very important thing we saw with this small test was the fact
that VERAT where originating the prefix at one moment.
Also DFN (JOIN) which appears in about 90%+ of all the ghost routes
should check up their equipment. Another possible important player
in this could be AS10318 (Cablevision S.A.) which isn't even in the
european continent nor peering directly with the ghosted prefixes.

Currently there are still 4 big ghost routes floating around:
- 3ffe:100::/24
netname: TELEBIT
descr: pTLA delegation for the 6bone
Which dropped of the internet around tuesday when looking at the latency
graphs*.
ipv6telebit.tbit.dk is unreachable over IPv4. The graphs also show that
it was
only reachable from two out six sites.

- 3ffe:1400::/24
netname: UNI-C
descr: pTLA delegation for the 6bone
remarks: ***************************************
remarks: * * * * no longer operational * * * *
remarks: ***************************************

But still visible and ghosted and not officially retracted!

Last changed line:
changed: [email protected] 20010420

This would mean that the route would have been gone for over a year and
a half!
This route is currently announced by VERAT and Deutsche Telekom though.

- 3ffe:1e00::/24
ipv6-site: SWISSCOM
origin: AS3303
descr: Swisscom Innovations

No netname available apparently. But it is currently announced by:
source: APNIC 
aut-num: AS4697 
as-name: NTTV6NET 
descr: NTT Software Laboratories 

I have already contacted these people seperatly, no response as yet.
Nothing in their 6bone object seems reachable.

- 3ffe:8010::/28
ipv6-site: ICM-PL
origin: AS8664
descr: Interdisciplinary Centre for Mathematical and
Computational Modelling
Warsaw University, Poland

Origin is currently ICM-PL and ICP-AS.
6bone-gw.6bone.pl is unreachable over IPv4 and IPv6

http://www.6bone.net/6bone_pTLA_list.html doesn't show that NL-BIT6/NL
was
returned. Apparently 3ffe:1400::/24 should say that too.

* direct links:
14:30
https://www.sixxs.net/tools/grh/ghosts/ ... =01&time=1
43017
15:00
https://www.sixxs.net/tools/grh/ghosts/ ... =01&time=1
50009
15:20
https://www.sixxs.net/tools/grh/ghosts/ ... =01&time=1
52013
Latency graphs: https://www.sixxs.net/misc/latency/

Companies mentioned have been CC'd.
This goes to both v6ops and 6bone as it causes many effects in both RIR
and 6bone space.

Greets,
Jeroen_




_I just want to point out that this is mostly normal BGP behaviour in
the face of highly meshed topologies and/or participating routers
with a slow CPU. 

The way BGP works upon withdraw (figure out what's the "second best
path", and happily announce that path to all your neighbors, and
do not announce the next update before minute has passed!) it's pretty
normal for a route to "ghost around" for 30 minutes or even longer
after a full withdraw. If you look at a BGP table in that time, the
path will be changing every few minutes.

You can observe this in the IPv4 world as well - if you withdraw a prefix
completely, and then do traceroutes on that route, you'll see that it
will be routed for quite a while before it finally is dropped from the
DFZ. It usually takes 15-20 minutes, but the IPv4 world is much less
tightly meshed due to policitical reasons._

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το 514 από πού προκύπτει… και τελικά τι είναι αυτό που αφήνει φαντάσματα?


Είναι μάλλον το μέγιστο μέγεθος του AS_PATH που μπορεί να αποθηκευσει η quagga.

IMHO τα φαντάσματα προέρχονται από τα routing-test. Αρκούν 2-3 για να κάνουν τη ζημιά.




> Τι κοινό έχουν οι wasteland, badge, robotech, macabre sunsets, John70-3-gly, jimada ?
> Είναι ξεχασμένα "φαντάσματα" που δεν ξέρει το bgp τι να τα κάνει και τα στέλνει στο AS με το μεγαλύτερο νούμερο.
> 
> Πρέπει να βρούμε ποιοί τα διαφημίζουν και γιατί.


Το κοινό που έχουν όλοι είναι ότι είναι down.

Προσπάθησα να τα κάνω να μην είναι πιά φαντάσματα διαφημίζοντας τα από ένα προσορινο AS που έφτιαξα (64999). Ήλπιζα ότι έτσι θα τα τραβήξω όλα πάνω μου και θα μικρύνω το AS_PATH που προκαλεί τα resets. Δεν έπιασε όμως σε όλους.




> Απο τον 8580 μπαινουν για να γινουν οι δοκιμες ?
> Αυτο που ξερω ειναι ειναι οτι το 10.15.164.0/24 ηταν σε κομβο που σταματησε να λειτουργει και το c-class του δεν το εχω στα routes.
> Γιατι το εμφανιζει ακομα ?


Τα εμφανίζει ακόμη γιατί κάποιοι routers έχουν bug στο BGP τους. Παλιό φαινόμενο αυτό. Απλά τώρα έφτασε την κρισιμη μάζα που δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε όλο το δίκτυο.

----------


## acoul

> Τι κοινό έχουν οι wasteland, badge, robotech, macabre sunsets, John70-3-gly, jimada ?
> Είναι ξεχασμένα "φαντάσματα" που δεν ξέρει το bgp τι να τα κάνει και τα στέλνει στο AS με το μεγαλύτερο νούμερο.
> 
> Πρέπει να βρούμε ποιοί τα διαφημίζουν και γιατί.
> 
> 
> Το κοινό που έχουν όλοι είναι ότι είναι down.


Ο robotech_ δεν ανακοινώνεται ούτε από bella ούτε από metalab. Timers @ MT ξανά και ξανά.

----------


## bedrock

Vangel



> Κάνουμε ένα reboot με σηκωμένα όλα τα links από μεριάς μου και apollona στο άλλο άκρο. Εκεί υπάρχει και το βασικό πρόβλημα σε εμάς. (yang,apollonas,kokkasgt,bedrock,gormir) και βλέπουμε.... Rolling Eyes


Ρε αρχηγέ μου θα το πώ και το ξαναπώ...Οσα Links έχω φροντίζω τα απέναντι άκρα λες και είναι δικοί μου κόμβοι...

Όλοι παίζουμε με το ίδιο OS, ίδια version και ποτέ με μονταφιές....Και γιαυτό παίζουμε χαρτί όλοι....!!!Ειλικρινά ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα...Εκτός αν πέσει κανά ρεύμα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Εκλεισα το bgp με τον Mauve απο fightclub και ενω απο την Πεμπτη δεν εκανε connect ο 6474(DC) με 7091(FC) τελικα εκανε connect αλλα....

επισης εκλεισα ολα τα αλλα λινκ απο DC αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι.....



```
[email protected]:/etc/rc.d# traceroute 10.42.52.110
traceroute to 10.42.52.110 (10.42.52.110), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.447 ms  0.191 ms  0.153 ms
 2  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  1.335 ms  1.274 ms  0.774 ms
 3  10.42.52.202 (10.42.52.202)  1.319 ms  1.153 ms  1.458 ms
 4  sdsl.fightclub.awmn (10.42.52.110)  1.454 ms  2.119 ms  1.349 ms
```

βεβαια στο trace με παει κανονικα.....  ::

----------


## spirosco

Βασιλη, λες δηλαδη οτι το NLRI prefix length κανει την ζημια?

edit. ακυρο.

----------


## Ifaistos

Εγώ πάλι γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιοι κάνουν "stress test" στο bgp του mtik ψάχνωντας από buffer overruns μέχρι ότι άλλο out-of-spec υπάρχει ?
Απλά να "προσέχουν" που κάνουν inject τα πακέτα γιατί έχουν αρχίζει και παίζουν logs  ::  μια και βαρεθήκαμε τις "τραμπάλες"

----------


## mojiro

> Ψάχνοντας έπεσα πάνω στο "Ghost route hunter"
> 
> https://noc.sixxs.net/tools/grh/
> 
> Μπορεί να δεί κανείς αν μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε στο δικό μας δίκτυο ;
> ....


καλο εργαλειο, αλλα ειναι για ipv6 και οχι ipv4 που ειμαστε εμεις

----------


## vangel

Bedrock το link με apollona έκλεισε για το λόγο που ανέφερα. Δεν είπα ότι δεν φροντίζεις για τα backbones σου. Αυτό έγινε σε συνεννόηση με τον Παναγιώτη. Η καλύτερη λύση ήταν αυτή καθώς και εγώ φροντίζω για τους απέναντί μου. Οπότε από το να πέσουν 3 links ανοίγοντας τον Παναγιώτη προτίμησα να κλείσει το συγκεκριμένο link. Ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι ότι έχουμε καθημερινή επικοινωνία και ότι και αν προκύψει κάτι ενημερώνουμε ο ένας τον άλλον. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, γραμμή για το link σου πήρες εχθές. Το πρόβλημα όμως υπάρχει εδώ και 2 ημέρες. Και κάτι άλλο... Κλείνοντας τον apollοna το πρόβλημα με awmn και acoul γύρισε σε εμένα. Αυτό για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα το ενδιαφέρον μου προς τους απέναντι κόμβους μου.
Και αν ακόμη έχεις απορίες σου στέλνω pm να μπεις στο mikrotik και να κάνεις και ο ίδιος enable τον apollona ώστε να δεις τι γίνεται. Δεν είπα ότι ο κόμβος σου έχει πρόβλημα. 

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης

PS: Ρε αρχηγέ μου;  ::  anyway....

----------


## bedrock

Ρε αγορίνα δεν σε κατηγορώ η τίποτα...Απλά "κάποιοι" παίζουν με τα links μας...Το awmn είναι μία αστήρευτη πηγή γνώσης και πειραματισμού...Αλλά όχι να κατεβάζουμε και ολόκληρο το δίκτυο σε μία νύχτα για να κάνει κάποιος τα diagnostics και τα tests του....

Toν τελευταίο καιρό ειλικρινά έχω γ*****εί στην ταρατσάδα και τη δημιουργία services για το δίκτυο...

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορούν να το σεβαστούν μερικοί αυτό και να κόψουν τις προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις τους που έχουν αντίκτυπο το δίκτυο...???

Αυτά από μένα...

----------


## acoul

Το πρόβλημα θα αντιμετωπιστεί με την καταπολέμηση των υπερκόμβων, κάτι που ήδη γίνεται με την πλούσια δημιουργία πολλών νέων και μικρών εναλλακτικών κόμβων !! Το δίκτυο ανήκει σε ΟΛΟΥΣ, ακόμη και σε όσους δεν έχουν κόμβους, όπως ο αέρας, το νερό, ο ήλιος, τα δάση κλπ. !!

----------


## bedrock

Αλέξανδρε το ελπίζω για το καλό όλων μας....

----------


## NetTraptor

feeed the woooooOoorld...  ::

----------


## donalt

Λοιπόν αν έχω καταλάβει καλά πρέπει να υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα και στο κόμβο μου
Έχω τέσσερα ifs 2 προς Ανατολική Αττική και δυο προς awmn το ένα με jchr 199 και το άλλο με telis 2239 όταν ενεργοποιώ το link με το teli σταματάνε να έρχονται routes από τα link με Ανατολική Αττική ενώ από το jchr παίρνω κανονικά.

----------


## vangel

'Eεεελλααα. Κ εσύ ε? Πω πω καταστροφή που πάθαμε.  ::  
Βάλε linux αν έχεις mikrotik. Αν έχεις όμως mikrotik βάλε linux. Μπορούμε να παίζουμε χρόνια έτσι. Μέχρι να πέσουν όλα και να κάνουμε δοκιμές και πειράματα στους υπολογιστές του σπιτιού μας. Θα βάζουμε στον έναν linux και στον άλλον mikrotik και θα προσπαθούμε να τα καταστρέψουμε κ αυτά. Και μόλις πέσουν κ αυτά θα μείνουμε με το πουλί στο χέρι και θα βάλουμε όλοι μια dsl. Να προτιμήσουμε το χορηγό μας παιδιά έτσι; Μετά να καταστρέψουμε και όλο το internet με πειράματα και να πάρουμε walkie talkie. Σταθερή αξία. 

Keep walking!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> 'Eεεελλααα. Κ εσύ ε? Πω πω καταστροφή που πάθαμε.  
> Βάλε linux αν έχεις mikrotik. Αν έχεις όμως mikrotik βάλε linux. Μπορούμε να παίζουμε χρόνια έτσι. Μέχρι να πέσουν όλα και να κάνουμε δοκιμές και πειράματα στους υπολογιστές του σπιτιού μας. Θα βάζουμε στον έναν linux και στον άλλον mikrotik και θα προσπαθούμε να τα καταστρέψουμε κ αυτά. Και μόλις πέσουν κ αυτά θα μείνουμε με το πουλί στο χέρι και θα βάλουμε όλοι μια dsl. Να προτιμήσουμε το χορηγό μας παιδιά έτσι; Μετά να καταστρέψουμε και όλο το internet με πειράματα και να πάρουμε walkie talkie. Σταθερή αξία. 
> 
> Keep walking!!!!!


Μίλα με cha0s. Ξέρει ένα τρόπο για άφθονα και καλά links !!

----------


## mbjp

vangel η ανησυχια σου ειναι οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στο routing του δικτυου ή οτι προσπαθουν καποιοι, με πολυ δουλεια, να το εντοπισουν και να το διορθωσουν (με τις απαραιτητες δοκιμες) ;

----------


## vangel

Η ανησυχία μου είναι η εξής: Αναφέρθηκε από τον Acinonyx ότι ξέρει από που και από ποιον δημιουργήθηκε το πρόβλημα. Όμως αυτή την φορά δεν θα το αναφέρει. Κατά τα άλλα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος για τίποτα. Όταν ποστάρεις όμως αξιότιμε acinonyx ότι ξέρεις μήπως θα πρέπει και όλοι οι ανίδεοι και άσχετοι να μάθουν ποιος δημιούργησε αυτό το πρόβλημα; Δεν είναι ειρωνεία αλλά έτσι πολλοί θα πιστέψουν όπως εγώ ότι το δημιούργησες εσύ ο ίδιος με τις γνώσεις που έχεις.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Το παραπάνω συμβαίνει και στη quagga 0.99.x/0.98.x ??


Σε 0.98.5 συμβαίνει. Έχω τρεις peers. O ένας μου φέρνει ένα τεράστιο path, με αποτέλεσμα στα άλλα δύο να παρουσιάζεται το φαινόμενο της "τραμπάλας". Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να κόψουμε τα αφύσικα μεγάλα AS paths; Δυστυχώς (;), τα access-lists φιλτράρουν μόνο ως προς το περιεχόμενο και όχι ως προς το length.

----------


## acoul

Τους τελευταίους μήνες προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί είμαστε τόσο επιρρεπείς στα κουμπιά, click, τηλεκοντρόλ κλπ. ... ψάχνοντας στο google για marara & click έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό εδώ ... λες;

----------


## freenet

εχουμε μια εικονα ποσο εκτεταμενο ειναι το πρόβλημα και κυριως τι μπορει να φταίει? Οι Linux routers εχουν επηρεαστεί ή όχι?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η ανησυχία μου είναι η εξής: Αναφέρθηκε από τον Acinonyx ότι ξέρει από που και από ποιον δημιουργήθηκε το πρόβλημα. Όμως αυτή την φορά δεν θα το αναφέρει. Κατά τα άλλα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος για τίποτα. Όταν ποστάρεις όμως αξιότιμε acinonyx ότι ξέρεις μήπως θα πρέπει και όλοι οι ανίδεοι και άσχετοι να μάθουν ποιος δημιούργησε αυτό το πρόβλημα; Δεν είναι ειρωνεία αλλά έτσι πολλοί θα πιστέψουν όπως εγώ ότι το δημιούργησες εσύ ο ίδιος με τις γνώσεις που έχεις.


Το έγραψα παραπάνω ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος.

Να το ξαναπώ; Το πρόβλημα το δημιουργεί κάθε ένας που χρησιμοποιεί το BGP του mikrotik και μάλλον συγκεκριμένα το routing-test.

Ξέρεις γιατί δεν ήθελα να το πω; Γιατί κάθε φορά που το λέω, σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει καθόλου και μπαίνουν στην επιθεση. Τώρα να δεις τι θα αρχίσει πάλι από κάτω...

Κι εγώ σε ρωτάω, γιατί είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι να ανεχόμαστε αυτούς που παίζουν με το δίκτυο βάζοντας beta λογισμικό για routers;
Γιατί κάθε φορά πρέπει να κάθομαστε να βγάζουμε το φίδι από την τρύπα για λογαριασμό της mikrotik;

Άντε από κει! Πάλι έχασα το χρονο μου για να τα ακούω κιόλας.  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Το παραπάνω συμβαίνει και στη quagga 0.99.x/0.98.x ??
> 
> 
> Σε 0.98.5 συμβαίνει. Έχω τρεις peers. O ένας μου φέρνει ένα τεράστιο path, με αποτέλεσμα στα άλλα δύο να παρουσιάζεται το φαινόμενο της "τραμπάλας". Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να κόψουμε τα αφύσικα μεγάλα AS paths; Δυστυχώς (, τα access-lists φιλτράρουν μόνο ως προς το περιεχόμενο και όχι ως προς το length.


Πιθανοτατα με το AS Path length filter.
Αν προλαβω θα το δοκιμασω σε mikrotik r-t σημερα το βραδυ.
Ας κοιταξει καποιος και στη Quagga για το σχετικο φιλτρο.

Καταλαβαινετε πως αν μπορουμε να φιλτραρουμε το μεγιστο αριθμο AS που περιλαμβανεται στο bgp update message,
ετσι πρακτικα διασφαλιζομαστε απο τις σκουληκαντερες, επιτρεποντας π.χ. max. 20 AS's

Μιλαμε για θεωρια τωρα και δεν ξερω σιγουρα τι παιζει στη πραξη.

A, και ας μην θεωρουμε οτι ανακαλυψαμε ΤΑ bugs τωρα.
Σε καποιο παλιοτερο IOS version της Cisco, οταν το bgp update message ειχε πανω απο 125 AS's, τοτε εκανε reset o Cisco bgp daemon.

----------


## mbjp

> Δεν είναι ειρωνεία αλλά έτσι πολλοί θα πιστέψουν όπως εγώ ότι το δημιούργησες εσύ ο ίδιος με τις γνώσεις που έχεις.


Ισως να φταιει ο καυσωνας, αλλα και παλι τετοιες *κιες διαβαζαμε και το χειμωνα

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Το παραπάνω συμβαίνει και στη quagga 0.99.x/0.98.x ??
> 
> 
> Σε 0.98.5 συμβαίνει. Έχω τρεις peers. O ένας μου φέρνει ένα τεράστιο path, με αποτέλεσμα στα άλλα δύο να παρουσιάζεται το φαινόμενο της "τραμπάλας". Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να κόψουμε τα αφύσικα μεγάλα AS paths; Δυστυχώς (, τα access-lists φιλτράρουν μόνο ως προς το περιεχόμενο και όχι ως προς το length.


Υπάρχει ένα μπακαλίστικος τρόπος να το εξαφανίσεις από το routing-table σου.

Αλλά θα πάει σε άλλον πιό περα και γενικά θα είναι κάτι προσωρινό αφού μόλις πέσει και κάποιος άλλος θα γίνει πάλι το ίδιο.

Διαφήμισε στιγμιαία το prefix αυτό με την εντολή network. Έτσι οι γειτονικοί σου κόμβοι θα γνωρίζουν το prefix από σένα στο 1 hop και θα συνδέονται. Όταν το αποσύρεις όμως θα κολλήσει πάλι σε ένα άλλο σημείο του δικτύου.




> εχουμε μια εικονα ποσο εκτεταμενο ειναι το πρόβλημα και κυριως τι μπορει να φταίει? Οι Linux routers εχουν επηρεαστεί ή όχι?


Μπορεί να επηρεάσει οποιονδήποτε. Εμένα μου συνέβει τουλάχιστον 2 φορές χτες. Επηρεάζει και linux routers. Όταν ένα PATH φτάσει σε τόσο τεράστιο μήκος θεωρείται Malformed και πέφτει η σύνδεση.

----------


## freenet

> Το έγραψα παραπάνω ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος.
> 
> Να το ξαναπώ; Το πρόβλημα το δημιουργεί κάθε ένας που χρησιμοποιεί το BGP του mikrotik και μάλλον συγκεκριμένα το routing-test.
> 
> Ξέρεις γιατί δεν ήθελα να το πω; Γιατί κάθε φορά που το λέω, σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει καθόλου και μπαίνουν στην επιθεση. Τώρα να δεις τι θα αρχίσει πάλι από κάτω...
> 
> Κι εγώ σε ρωτάω, γιατί είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι να ανεχόμαστε αυτούς που παίζουν με το δίκτυο βάζοντας beta λογισμικό για routers;
> Γιατί κάθε φορά πρέπει να κάθομαστε να βγάζουμε το φίδι από την τρύπα για λογαριασμό της mikrotik;
> 
> Άντε από κει! Πάλι έχασα το χρονο μου για να τα ακούω κιόλας.


Νομιζω οτι για τη γνωση που καταθετεις εδώ και το χρόνο σου και το διαρκες debugging μονο να τα ακους δεν θα επρεπε.Απλά μια αποψη και ευχαριστώ προσωπικά για την προσπαθεια για ενα πιο αξιοπιστο δικτυο

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ernest0x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Σπύρο τέτοιο πράγμα στην quagga δεν βρήκα, v0.99.4

----------


## MAuVE

> Καταλαβαινετε πως αν μπορουμε να φιλτραρουμε το μεγιστο αριθμο AS που περιλαμβανεται στο bgp update message,
> ετσι πρακτικα διασφαλιζομαστε απο τις σκουληκαντερες, επιτρεποντας π.χ. max. 20 AS's


Και το κατάλαβα και το έκανα και πέταξα έξω δύο σκουλικαντέρες.

Ευχαριστώ Σπύρο 

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry240

----------


## mojiro

> Τους τελευταίους μήνες προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί είμαστε τόσο επιρρεπείς στα κουμπιά, click, τηλεκοντρόλ κλπ. ... ψάχνοντας στο google για marara & click έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό εδώ ... λες;


ασχετο: χτες βραδυ διαβαζα τα 4 click του manara  ::  

σχετικο: ποια ειναι εντολη στην quagga για το φιλτρο ?

----------


## mojiro

mauve, τουλαχιστων τα τεχνικα θεματα μη τα γραφεις απο εδω και εκει.
δε προκειται να γινουν moderated, και εν τελει, τι θα γινει αμα κλησεις
το forum σου ?




> Πιθανοτατα με το AS Path length filter.
> Αν προλαβω θα το δοκιμασω σε mikrotik r-t σημερα το βραδυ.
> Ας κοιταξει καποιος και στη Quagga για το σχετικο φιλτρο.
> 
> Καταλαβαινετε πως αν μπορουμε να φιλτραρουμε το μεγιστο αριθμο AS που περιλαμβανεται στο bgp update message,
> ετσι πρακτικα διασφαλιζομαστε απο τις σκουληκαντερες, επιτρεποντας π.χ. max. 20 AS's





> Προσέθεσα λοιπόν την γραμμή :
> 
> router bgp 280
> no synchronization
> bgp router-id 10.2.8.62
> bgp log-neighbor-changes
> *bgp maxas-limit 20*
> network 10.2.8.0 mask 255.255.255.0
> timers bgp 3 10
> ...

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Καταλαβαινετε πως αν μπορουμε να φιλτραρουμε το μεγιστο αριθμο AS που περιλαμβανεται στο bgp update message,
> ετσι πρακτικα διασφαλιζομαστε απο τις σκουληκαντερες, επιτρεποντας π.χ. max. 20 AS's
> 
> 
> Και το κατάλαβα και το έκανα και πέταξα έξω δύο σκουλικαντέρες.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Σπύρο 
> ...


Χαιρομαι Νικο που το καταφερες, γιατι αυτο δειχνει πως ισως ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο.

Επιβεβαιωνω και απο τη μερια μου, πως δουλευει μια χαρα το φιλτρο σε Mikrotik με routing-test (2.9.27)




> [[email protected]#1286] > /routing filter print 
> Flags: X - disabled 
> 0 *chain=bgp-in prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 bgp-as-path-length=20-200 invert-match=no action=discard* 
> 
> 1 chain=bgp-in prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 invert-match=no action=accept 
> 
> 2 chain=bgp-in prefix=0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=0-32 invert-match=no action=discard 
> 
> 3 *chain=bgp-out prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 bgp-as-path-length=20-200 invert-match=no action=discard* 
> ...


Στο παραπανω syntax, οταν το bgp-update message περιεχει prefixes με AS paths απο 20 ως 200, τοτε o bgp daemon τα κοβει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Παιδιά, και σε quagga γίνεται να τα περιορίσουμε με regexp αλλά δεν είναι λύση αυτή.

Επίσης, το πιό πιθανό είναι το φιλτρο να εφαρμόζεται μετά το parsing του update μηνήματος. Αν εφαρμόζετε μετά, τότε δουλευει μόνο αν το το βάλει ο γείτονας που μας δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς αρκεί να το βάλουμε εμείς.

Όπως είπε όμως ο Νικήτας και ο Nettraptor είναι μπακαλίστικη λύση. Τα ghost prefixes θα συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν, απλά θα είναι μικρότερα. Τι άλλες επιπτώσεις θα έχουν και αν θα φέρουν πάλι το πρωτοκολλο στα όρια του είναι άγνωστο.

Που θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση; Θέλουμε να έχουμε ένα routing-table χωματερή;

----------


## apoikos

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου, σε Linux με quagga 0.97.5. Τυχαία, 2 από τα 3 backbone links μου πέφτουν με το γνωστό πλέον μήνυμα, και μόνο το ένα (διαφορετικό κάθε φορά) παίζει. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι το παρακάτω:


```
*> 10.21.254.0/24   10.19.145.26                           0 2217 2239 4704 2036 2725 2300 6401 1589 34 45 2801 3170 3180 410 913 72 2113 7659 4016 7603 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 2277 4266 7051 4371 3460 6631 3530 5091 2288 2339 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 3451 2339 6674 4492 2720 543 1 6718 3757 941 199 956 810 3252 3108 38 4953 3914 7522 827 6622 884 3341 3789 3116 4530 3108 38 2775 4167 6459 841 2125 633 616 92 3473 4343 3110 4935 913 2379 4790 3757 1286 4904 6421 3298 1982 3210 3629 4405 4218 7830 3990 6474 1974 1401 1397 8580 1084 2581 3451 23 2277 3890 532 2198 3067 2922 ?
```

Μια τεράστια λούπα μεταξύ του 405, του 23 και του 1265.

----------


## apoikos

Μετά από εκτενή συζήτηση με τον Acinonyx καταλήξαμε ότι το μέγιστο AS_PATH length είναι (μάλλον) 255 (δηλαδή ίσο με το max TTL). 514 είναι ο αριθμός των octets (μαζί με κάποιο header). Το παραπάνω route είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα υπεύθυνο για το πρόβλημα: ο router μου βρέθηκε στη θέση να είναι το 256ο hop, οπότε μαρκάρει το route, το στέλνει στους πίσω και αυτοί το απορρίπτουν, αφού έχει μήκος 256 αλλά φέρει μόνο 255 AS's. Μένει να δούμε γιατί προκαλείται και τι θα κάνουμε.

----------


## NetTraptor

_The art of getting what you want from what you have_ = Ingenuity

----------


## Ernest0x

> Παιδιά, και σε quagga γίνεται να τα περιορίσουμε με regexp αλλά δεν είναι λύση αυτή.


Έχεις δίκιο. Δεν είχα προσέξει στο manual ότι το regexp που περιγράφεται είναι subset αυτών που μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν (δηλαδή όλο το POSIX regexp).

Επίσης, όσο δεν υπάρχει άλλη, καλύτερη λύση και όσο δεν υπάρχει απόδειξη ότι προκαλεί περισσότερα/σημαντικότερα προβλήματα απ' αυτά που λύνει, εγώ θα εφαρμώσω την λύση αυτή, για τα paths με που ρίχνουν τα sessions με τους άλλους peers. Είναι προτιμότερη απ' το να θυσιάζονται κάποια links.

----------


## apoikos

Ναι, δουλεύει με regexp, και θα πρέπει να το βάλουμε για να προσδώσει αξιοπιστία (robustness) στο routing μας, όμως όχι ακόμα. Το ζητούμενο εδώ είναι να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα στη ρίζα του. Αν κάτσουμε και βάλουμε regexp σε 2-3 linux routers που σκάνε, κάποια στιγμή θα σκάσει κάπου αλλού. Σε μένα ήταν απλά θέμα τύχης το ότι ήμουν ο 256ος κόμβος στο path. Αν η «λούπα» (βλ. παραπάνω) προσέθετε άλλες δυο-τρεις περιελίξεις, τότε η βόμβα θα είχε σκάσει 3-6 κόμβους παραπέρα και ενδεχομένως δε θα είχαμε πάρει είδηση τίποτα. *Πρέπει να εξαλειφθεί η γεννεσιουργός αιτία*. Το πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή έχει 2 συνιστώσες:
 Κατ' αρχήν το bug του routing-test με το οποίο παραμένουν τα ghost routes (βλ. δοκιμαστικά routes του acinonyx).[/*:m:13316] Κάποιο άλλο bug, το οποίο πρωτίστως φαίνεται να υπάρχει στους κόμβους 23, 405 και 1265, οι οποίοι ενώ βλέπουν τον AS number τους στο path, εντούτοις το ξαναπροσθέτουν. Αυτό αντιβαίνει καθαρά στις αρχές λειτουργίας του BGPv4. Αν ρίξετε μια ματιά στα BGP paths δε, υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον άλλοι 3-4 κόμβοι που συμπεριφέρονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
π.χ.



> *> 10.94.250.0/24 10.19.145.26 0 2217 2239 *3108* 4530 3116 3789 3341 3180 410 *913* *72* 2113 7659 4016 7603 *3451* 3473 92 616 6474 3990 1702 1064 38 *3108* 3252 810 956 199 2379 *913* *72* 2804 2801 45 1286 2581 *3451* 3210 3629 4405 4218 1397 8580 64999 i


Τα στατιστικά της Μεγάλης Λούπας λένε τα εξής:


```
AS     Εμφανίσεις
2277:   2
2339:   2
3108:   2
38:     2
913:    2
941:    2
3757:   3
3451:   4
1265:   51
405:    51
23:     52
```

[/*:m:13316]



@NetTraptor:
Ingenuity can hardly be called an "art"  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> ενδεχομένως δε θα είχαμε πάρει είδηση τίποτα.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## apoikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apoikos
> 
> ενδεχομένως δε θα είχαμε πάρει είδηση τίποτα.
> 
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=


Δεν το είχα πάρει είδηση αυτό, έλειπα για το Σ/Κ.  ::  Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν εννοούσα ότι δε θα είχαμε πάρει κανείς άλλος είδηση του τι συμβαίνει, εννοούσα τον εαυτό μου, το jimi και τον andrea που μου επεσήμανε ότι το BGP δεν παίζει  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν εννοούσα ότι ...


Και εγώ δεν εννοούσα αυτό που κατάλαβες.

Η δημοσίευσή μου σχετικά με την επαναλλαμβανόμενη λούπα των 405 23 1265 περιλάμβανε το μήνυμα :

_"Παιδιά, κάποιο πρόβλημα δημιουργεί ο κόμβος σας. Φροντίστε το"_

Την αντίδραση ενός από τους λουπαδόρους την βλέπεις στο λινκ που έδωσα.

Οταν λοιπόν έχεις να κάνεις με τέτοιους "κομβούχους", βάζεις το φίλτρο και λες _άι σ...... εσείς και οι σκουλικαντέρες σας._

Κατάλαβες τώρα Απόλλωνα ;

----------


## dti

> Επιβεβαιωνω και απο τη μερια μου, πως δουλευει μια χαρα το φιλτρο σε Mikrotik με routing-test (2.9.27)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [[email protected]#1286] > /routing filter print 
> Flags: X - disabled 
> 0 *chain=bgp-in prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 bgp-as-path-length=20-200 invert-match=no action=discard* 
> ...


Το φίλτρο μπαίνει εύκολα από New Terminal στο mikrotik ως εξής:
[[email protected]] > /routing filter > add chain=bgp-in prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 bgp-as-path-length=20-200 invert-match=no action=discard

Δούλεψε όντως σε κάποια προβληματικά links. 
Σε περίπτωση όμως που δεν υπάρχει routing test πακέτο αλλά το κανονικό, πώς μπορεί να λυθεί το πρόβλημα;

----------


## NetTraptor

Ποιος έχει την καλή διάθεση να με βοηθήσει να συντάξουμε ένα στοιχειοθετημένο support request για την MT?

Supout.rif και επεξήγηση… Να δούμε τι θα απαντήσουν…και άντε σιγά σιγά να το σουλουπώνουμε… 

Αν έχει κάποιος στοιχεία … ας τα καταθέσει παρακαλώ… όχι όμως του στιλ… μα να έχει σκουληκαντέρες… μα είδα ένα κολλημένο route … μα .. μα… το ΜΤ φταίει σίγουρα.. 

Δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητός… έστω ακόμη και αν δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τι γίνεται σε μερικά πράγματα ας προσπαθήσουμε να τα στοιχειοθετήσουμε όσο καλύτερα γίνεται…

----------


## spirosco

Αμμεσες λυσεις για ολα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχουν.
Η συμμετοχη θα βοηθουσε αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι δυνατο να βαλεις διακοσιους ναυαγους σε μια βαρκα
και να κανουν κουπι μονο 3-4 απο αυτους...δεν εχει νοημα.

Προς το παρον οσα μεσα υπαρχουν για να κανουμε πιο σταθερο και προβλεψιμο το routing ειναι ευπροσδεκτα, ακομη κι αν προκυπτουν απο "ατυχηματα".

Τα φιλτρα του mikrotik παιζουν μονο σε routing-test απο 2.9.20 και ανω.
Το as-path-length filter δεν υπαρχει σε παλιοτερες εκδοσεις.

Tωρα ως προς τους 2-3 κομβους που εμφανιζονται πολλαπλες φορες σε ορισμενα paths, καλο ειναι να μαθουμε τι version os τρεχουν
κι αν εχουν την δυνατοτητα να ενεργοποιησουν το debug -αν και νομιζω πως μονο σε rt παιζει το debug.

----------


## apollonas

> Κατάλαβες τώρα Απόλλωνα ;



Ήθελες να πείς κάτι για μένα MAuVE γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Κατάλαβες τώρα Απόλλωνα ;
> 
> 
> 
> Ήθελες να πείς κάτι για μένα MAuVE γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα. :roll:


Οχι, Απόλλωνας είναι και ο apoikos

----------


## apollonas

A ok. Δεν το ήξερα.  ::

----------


## apoikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apoikos
> 
>  Δεν εννοούσα ότι ...
> 
> 
> Και εγώ δεν εννοούσα αυτό που κατάλαβες.


Τότε έπρεπε να έχετε επικαλεστεί άλλο κομμάτι της δημοσίευσής μου  :: 




> Κατάλαβες τώρα Απόλλωνα ;


Κατάλαβα αλλά θα κάνω ότι δεν κατάλαβα  ::  Επέστρεψα στο forum μετά από παρατεταμένη απουσία και έχω ακόμα μια δόση αισιοδοξίας  ::

----------


## jimis

> ο router μου βρέθηκε στη θέση να είναι το 256ο hop, οπότε μαρκάρει το route, το στέλνει στους πίσω και αυτοί το απορρίπτουν, αφού έχει μήκος 256 αλλά φέρει μόνο 255 AS's.


Μήπως αυτό είναι bug της quagga; Το BGP καθορίζει κάποια συμπεριφορά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; Δε θα ήταν πιο λογικό να φροντίζει να μη στέλνει malformed routes;

Δημήτρης

----------


## apoikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apoikos
> 
> ο router μου βρέθηκε στη θέση να είναι το 256ο hop, οπότε μαρκάρει το route, το στέλνει στους πίσω και αυτοί το απορρίπτουν, αφού έχει μήκος 256 αλλά φέρει μόνο 255 AS's.
> 
> 
> Μήπως αυτό είναι bug της quagga; Το BGP καθορίζει κάποια συμπεριφορά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; Δε θα ήταν πιο λογικό να φροντίζει να μη στέλνει malformed routes;
> 
> Δημήτρης


It's not a bug, it's a feature  ::  Δεν ξέρω αν ορίζεται στα RFC's κάποια συμπεριφορά για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές, αλλά διάβασα κάπου ότι και τα cisco το ίδιο πράγμα κάνουν.

Πάντως γίνεται να κόψεις τα prefixes αυτά με μια regexp, όπως έχει ήδη ειπωθεί παραπάνω.

----------


## MAuVE

> Τότε έπρεπε να έχετε επικαλεστεί άλλο κομμάτι της δημοσίευσής μου ;-)


Σέβομαι την αισιοδοξία σου και αποφεύγω να σου τεκμηριώσω τη συνάφεια του κομματιού της δημοσίευσής σου που επικαλέσθηκα.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Πάντως γίνεται να κόψεις τα prefixes αυτά με μια regexp, όπως έχει ήδη ειπωθεί παραπάνω.


Μήπως μπορείς να ποστάρεις ένα regexp που να κάνει match τα μεγάλα AS paths (π.χ. πάνω από 20 ΑS); Δοκίμασα κάτι σαν αυτό: ([0-9] [0-9]){20,} αλλά δεν φάνηκε να δουλεύει.

----------


## yang

Τελικά, θα βγεί κάποια άκρη?
Κλείνουμε εβδομάδα σε λίγο.



```
*> 10.21.254.0/24   10.17.131.246                          0 5078 6754 2435 2125 841 1589 34 45 2801 3170 3180 410 913 72 2113 7659 4016 7603 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 2277 4266 7051 4371 3460 6631 3530 5091 2288 2339 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 3451 2339 6674 4492 2720 543 1 6718 3757 941 199 956 810 3252 3108 38 4953 3914 7522 827 6622 884 3341 3789 3116 4530 3108 38 2775 4167 6459 841 2125 633 616 92 3473 4343 3110 4935 913 2379 4790 3757 1286 4904 6421 3298 1982 3210 3629 4405 4218 7830 3990 6474 1974 1401 1397 8580 1084 2581 3451 23 2277 3890 532 2198 3067 2922 ?
```

----------


## apoikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apoikos
> 
> Πάντως γίνεται να κόψεις τα prefixes αυτά με μια regexp, όπως έχει ήδη ειπωθεί παραπάνω.
> 
> 
> Μήπως μπορείς να ποστάρεις ένα regexp που να κάνει match τα μεγάλα AS paths (π.χ. πάνω από 20 ΑS); Δοκίμασα κάτι σαν αυτό: ([0-9] [0-9]){20,} αλλά δεν φάνηκε να δουλεύει.


Το regexp σου έχει ένα μικρό λαθάκι  :: . Ξανακοίτα καλά το τμήμα μέσα στην παρένθεση. Δε θέλω να δώσω regexp που να παίζει, γιατί θα το βάλουν αρκετοί και το πρόβλημα θα εξαφανιστεί χωρίς να εκλείψει η γεννεσιουργός αιτία του. Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις  :: . Αν δεν τα καταφέρει ο Acinonyx ή εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος να βρει τι φταίει σε 2-3 μέρες, θα δώσουμε regexp να βάλουμε όλοι να πάει στο καλό η σκουλικαντέρα.

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ernest0x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apoikos
> 
> ...


Για να το εξηγήσω παραπάνω (μπας και καταλάβει και κανένας άλλος), κάνεις match το
1 2 3 6 7 8 9
Α, και λογικά δεν χρειάζεσαι καν δύο number matches.
Ένα +, μαζί με το κενό, και όλο μαζί 20 αρκεί.
(σχεδόν το είπα...)

----------


## acoul

Και που να βγει το επόμενο version του MT. Εκεί θα χρειαστούμε Bayesian filtering !! Τουλάχιστο μαθαίνουμε regexp για το BGP ... κάτι είναι και αυτό !!

----------


## pathfinder

Τελικα βρηκατε καμμια λυση γιατι δεν παιζει να προχωραει και να βελτιωνεται η κατασταση!

----------


## apollonas

Τα 10.94 εξαφανίστηκαν και από feedback από Attika το bgp επανήλθε σε όλα τα links κανονικά.

----------


## yang

Δεν ήταν τα 10.94 το προβλημα.
Η σκουλικαντέρα ήταν το 10.21.254 το οποίο εξαφανίστηκε απο το routing table.
Πάντως εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιος το έκανε, γιατί μόνο του δεν μπήκε,
και δεν πιστεύω οτι έγινε κατα λάθος.

----------


## apollonas

Πολύ σωστά Γιάννη. Τα 10.94 τα είχε ρίξει ο Βασίλης. Το παράξενο συνεχίζεται. Όπως μπήκε χωρίς να το πάρει κανείς είδηση έτσι και εξαφανίστηκε! Μάλλον κάποιος έπεζε με τα νεύρα μας!  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Εχετε δικιο το προβλημα λυθηκε (ελπιζω) και ειμαστε σταθεροι!για να δουμε...δεν νομιζω να ξαναβγει εκτος αν αυτος κανει καμμια μλκια παλι!

----------


## yang

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει απο κάποιον που έχει κακό σκοπό.
Υπάρχουν και αυτά.


```
*  10.41.228.0/24   10.17.131.246                          0 5078 146 413 6257 7347 3210 1982 6275 2804 2801 941 3757 1286 123 1552 3132 7081 6353 1790 4343 4357 23 1265 3451 7603 4016 6421 4904 5078 6754 2435 2125 3507 4119 6980 5023 4483 6308 8415 7284 3019 3890 2277 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 405 1265 3451 23 405 1265 23 2277 7425 1653 2339 3451 7603 4272 3629 4405 4218 1397 8580 1084 2581 3451 23 405 1265 3451 23 405 1265 23 1790 4343 5091 2288 2339 3451 3473 4343 4357 23 2277 4266 4973 3956 633 616 4002 2514 6696 2366 2113 533 4003 416
410 913 3914 7522 827 i
```

Ρυθμός εμφάνισης:
23->40
1790->18
4343->19
405->20
4357->18
1265->21

----------


## Ifaistos

Μπορούν οι κάτοχοι αυτοί των κόμβων να μας που τι OS και έκδοση έχει ο καθένας ?
Είναι μια ΚΑΛΗ ευκαιρία να βγάλουμε κάποια συμπεράσματα από τι δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα

----------


## apollonas

Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι όλοι αυτοί οι κόμβοι έχουν διασύνδεση μεταξύ τους και μάλιστα και με τρίγωνα.  ::  
Οι ειδικοί τι λένε γι αυτό?

----------


## yang

Και να ήταν μόνο αυτά τα προβλήματα.....
κοιτάξτε την κατάληξη των routes.



```
*  10.2.13.0/24     10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 1286 45 5023 6980 7303 i
*                   10.2.90.222                            0 8415 7284 7051 4016 7659 2113 72 i
*>                  10.2.90.242                            0 7902 9046 891 410 3180 72 i

*> 10.2.16.0/24     10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 1286 45 1549 i
*                   10.2.90.222                            0 8415 6308 4483 5023 45 8580 i
*                   10.2.90.242                            0 7902 7234 2851 8635 7780 8580 i

*  10.2.19.0/24     10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 1286 616 6474 7091 280 2033 i
*>                  10.2.90.222                            0 8415 3115 276 616 4002 2514 6696 3298 i
*                   10.2.90.242                            0 7902 9046 891 4097 7347 3210 1982 3298 i

*  10.2.26.0/24     10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 6421 4016 7659 2113 533 4003 i
*                   10.2.90.222                            0 8415 7284 7051 4016 7659 2113 2366 2259 i
*>                  10.2.90.242                            0 7902 9046 891 410 913 2259 i

*  10.2.35.0/24     10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 1286 45 2801 2804 1897 3474 i
*>                  10.2.90.242                            0 7902 9046 891 410 3180 3341 884 i

*  10.2.40.0/24     10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 1286 45 1549 i
*>                  10.2.90.222                            0 8415 3115 3629 4405 i

*  10.2.49.0/24     10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 1286 616 6474 7091 280 2033 3228 i
*>                  10.2.90.222                            0 8415 3115 276 616 4002 2514 6696 3298 6200 i
*                   10.2.90.242                            0 7902 9046 891 4097 7347 3210 1982 3298 6200 i

*> 10.2.52.0/24     10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 1286 45 1549 i
*                   10.2.90.222                            0 8415 6308 4483 5023 45 8580 i
*                   10.2.90.242                            0 7902 7234 2851 8635 7780 8580 i

*  10.2.79.0/24     10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 1286 616 6474 3990 9412 i
*>                  10.2.90.222                            0 8415 3115 276 616 4002 2514 6696 i
*                   10.2.90.242                            0 7902 9046 891 410 913 2628 2514 6696 i
```

----------


## mojiro

ρε παιδια(23,405,1265) δε το ριχνετε το ενα peer σε επιτεδο routing ? ελεος δηλαδη...
τουλαχιστον για να ξεκαθαρισουν ορισμενα πραματα.

επισης ειστε σιγουροι οτι ολα σας παιζουν μια χαρα ?
εχετε τελευτεες εκδοσεις ?
δοκιμασατε να βαλετε και στους 3 μαζι το routing-test ?
δε φτιαχνετε ενα confederation ? αφου λινκ των 10-200 μετρων εχετε...




> 4371 *7051* 4016 7260 7425 *2277* 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 *2277* 4266 4973 4140 3728 588 6421 2581 3451 3473 2331 9851 2035 302 2586


edit: εκανα refresh Και πηγε απο αλλου...



> 4371 *6674* 2339 *3451* 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 *2277* 4266 4973 4140 3728 588 6421 2581 3451 3473 2331 9851 2035 302 2586


edit2:



> 4371 *7651* 7603 *3451* 23 1265 *3451* 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 *2277* 4266 4973 4140 3728 588 6421 2581 3451 3473 2331 9851 2035 302 2586


edit3:



> 4371 *7651* 7603 *3451* 23 1265 *3451* 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 *2277* 4266 4973 4140 3728 588 6421 2581 3451 3473 2331 9851 2035 302 2586


edit4:



> 4371 *7651* 7603 *3451* 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 *2277* 4266 4973 4140 3728 588 6421 2581 3451 3473 2331 9851 2035 302 2586





> 4371 *7051* 4016 7603 *3451* 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 405 1265 23 *2277* 4266 4973 4140 3728 588 6421 2581 3451 3473 2331 9851 2035 302 2586


και ηδη φτασανε τα 125 μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα...

απο οτι βλεπω αυτη η λουπα μιαζει επιταχυνομενη
και οπου ναναι θαρχησουν τα κλαματα

----------


## mojiro

στα 149 εφτασε

----------


## mojiro

τα διορθωσε παλι ο acinonyx αλλα...




> 4371 3460 6631 3530 5091 4343 4357 23 405 1265 3451 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 2339 6674 4492 841 1189 1057

----------


## smarag

> τα διορθωσε παλι ο acinonyx αλλα...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4371 3460 6631 3530 5091 4343 4357 23 405 1265 3451 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 2339 6674 4492 841 1189 1057


Μιχάλη,

Πώς το κάνεις και σου βγάζει τα node id's ? ή εσύ κάθεσε και τα γράφεις?

----------


## mojiro

linux & cisco

εχουν αυτη τη δυνατοτητα, ποιο παλαια και το mtik 2.8.χ οπου του
ψιλοχακευαμε το bgp. τωρα μονο το 2.9.6 παλι ομως με το χακακι
του acinonyx.

βασικα το zebra/quagga/rip/ospf/bgp εχουν δικο τους telnet και
απο εκει τα περνουμε. η mikrotik τα εχει κλειδομενα και για αυτο
χακ...

με php τα παιρνω απο το τελνετ. πιο παλαια ειχαμε το looking glass
που εδινε και αυτο πολλες πληροφοριες για το routing την τρεχουσα
στιγμη.

http://kapa.awmn/bgp.php
http://kapa.awmn.net/bgp.php

και μια γευση απο Looking glass http://netmon.grnet.gr/lg.shtml

----------


## yang

Με τον πρωϊνό καφέ, είπα να κάνω μια "έρευνα αγοράς", μιας και οι κάτοχοι των εν λόγω κόμβων μπορεί να λείπουν για Σ/Κ.
23 ->mikrotik 2.9.26
1790 ->mikrotik 2.9.27
4343 ->mikrotik 2.9.27
405 ->mikrotik 2.9.26
4357 ->mikrotik 2.9.27
1265 ->mikrotik 2.9.19

----------


## smarag

> Με τον πρωϊνό καφέ, είπα να κάνω μια "έρευνα αγοράς", μιας και οι κάτοχοι των εν λόγω κόμβων μπορεί να λείπουν για Σ/Κ.
> 23 ->mikrotik 2.9.26
> 1790 ->mikrotik 2.9.27
> 4343 ->mikrotik 2.9.27
> 405 ->mikrotik 2.9.26
> 4357 ->mikrotik 2.9.27
> 1265 ->mikrotik 2.9.19


Καλημέρα Φίλε Γίαννη,

Βασικά όντως ειμαι εκτός αθήνων αλλά είναι λές το πρόβλημα να έιναι επειδή το 1265 έχει παλίο version ?

----------


## yang

Καλημέρα..
Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω υπεύθυνα,καθ'οτι δεν είμαι γνώστης του μικροτικ.
Αλλα απο αυτά που διαβάζω και εγώ στο forum, πιστεύω οτι όλες οι εκδόσεις ειναι *πολύ καινούριες*.

όσο πιο παλιά,τοσο πιο καλά*

*πχ. με περιτριγυρίζουν 2.9.6, και δεν μου έχουν δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Ifaistos

Πρέπει αν δούμε 
1) Αν κάποιος τρέχει routing test
2) Την "συνδεσμολογία" σε σχεση με το πως εμφανίζεται η λούπα

----------


## smarag

Εγώ έχω το 2.9.19 γιατι κάτω απο το 1265 είναι περίπου 10 Routerboard με Mikrotik 2.9.19 και αν θα αλλάξω στο 1265 θα το κάνω και στα υπόλοιπα και δεν έχει τύχει ακόμα να βρώ λίγο time να το κάνω βέβαια περιμένω να βγεί και κανένα νεότερο version άλλωστε δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο 2.9.19.

Πάντως αν κάποιος που το ξέρει οτι σίγουρα μπορεί το 2.9.19 να κάνει πρόβλημα να το αναβαθμίσω  ::

----------


## smarag

> Πρέπει αν δούμε 
> 1) Αν κάποιος τρέχει routing test


Σε κάποιο απο τα δίκα μου σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει "routing-test"




> 2) Την "συνδεσμολογία" σε σχεση με το πως εμφανίζεται η λούπα


Βεβαίως και να το ψάξουμε να το λύσουμε αν και προσωπικά δεν έχω κάνει αλλάγες στα router μου σε λιγότερο διάστημα απο 1 μήνα, αλλα παρόλα αυτά να δούμε τι φτέει.  ::

----------


## freenet

Υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση για να διασφαλιστούμε απο τέτοια φαινόμενα στο μέλλον?
Αυτό με το regexp τελικά βοήθησε ή όχι κι αν ναι μπορείτε να δώσετε οδηγίες πώς το βάζουμε σε ΜΤ/linux?
Το πρόβλημα εμφανιστηκε επειδή κάποιος τεστάρισε κάτι ή απο άσχετο λόγο?

Υπήρξαν ρουτερς που να εμφάνισαν ανοσία στο πρόβλημα ? Σε μένα τουλάχιστον οσο το παρακολουθούσα (αρκετές φορές την ημέρα) δεν μου εμφάνισε κανένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα (ΜΤ 2.9.6).

----------


## B52

> ... λές το πρόβλημα να έιναι επειδή το 1265 έχει παλίο version ?


Οταν επεζα στον ενα router με 2.9.27 routing test και στον αλλο με 2.8.22 ειχα πολλα προβληματα... βεβαια το προβλημα επαψε να υπαρχει οταν μπηκαν τα φιλτρα....

----------


## smarag

> Oταν επεζα στον ενα router με 2.9.27 routing test και στον αλλο με 2.8.22 ειχα πολλα προβληματα... βεβαια το προβλημα επαψε να υπαρχει οταν μπηκαν τα φιλτρα....


Δηλαδή αν το κάνω update απο το 2.9.19 σε 2.9.27 θα σταματήση το πρόβλημα? και αν είμαι εγώ αυτός που το δημιουργεί φυσικά...

Πάντως σε εμένα δεν έχει δείξει ποτέ τρελλά routes αντιθέτος μου έχει πεί κάποιο BB Link μου πριν μερικές μέρες οτι έβλεπε στο κόμβο του αυτό το φενόμενο κάναμε restart και έφτιαξε αμέσως. Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## yang

```
*> 10.18.217.0/24   10.17.131.246                          0 5078 6754 2435 737 4218 1397 1401 1974 4410 4904 6421 2581 3451 23 1790 4272 7603 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 4357 4343 1790 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1790 4272 7603 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 4357 4343 5091 4423 7561 9252 4357 4343 1790 4272 4263 4 2523 2514 2628 913 2379 199 941 38 1064 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3115 3629 4272 7603 7651 4371 7051 4266 2277 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 1790 4272 7603 3451 23 2277 7425 1653 2339 3451 7603 4016 7659 2113 72 3180 3170 1 6275 2804 2801 45 8580 7780 8635 2851 7234 280 7091 6474 616 92 3473 2331 i
```



```
*> 10.24.48.0/24    10.17.131.246                          0 5078 6754 2435 737 4218 1397 1401 1974 4410 4904 6421 2581 3451 23 1790 4272 7603 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 4357 4343 1790 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1790 4272 7603 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 4357 4343 5091 4423 7561 9252 4357 4343 1790 4272 4263 4 2523 2514 2628 913 2379 199 941 38 1064 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3115 3629 4272 7603 7651 4371 7051 4266 2277 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 1790 4272 7603 3451 23 2277 7425 1653 2339 3451 7603 4016 7659 2113 72 3180 3170 1 6275 2804 2801 45 8580 7780 8635 2851 7234 280 7091 6474 616 92 3473 2331 i
```



```
*  10.37.58.0/24    10.2.90.222                            0 8415 6308 4483 5023 45 1286 616 633 2125 3507 8635 7780 8580 7588 4410 1974 1401 1397 4218 4405 3629 4272 1790 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 2581 1084 4704 2036 2725 2300 1270 191 4371 7651 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 3451 7603 4272 3280 8221 431 2922 3755 6561 2198 532 3890 2277 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1790 4343 5091 3530 6631 4422 3473 3451 7603 4272 4263 4 2523 2514 2628 913 72 2315 1 6718 6401 1589 34 931 37 i
*>                  10.17.131.246                          0 5078 4904 1286 3757 3749 2662 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 7588 4410 1974 1401 1397 4218 4405 3629 4272 1790 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 2581 1084 4704 2036 2725 2300 1270 191 4371 7651 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 3451 7603 4272 3280 8221 431 2922 3755 6561 2198 532 3890 2277 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1790 4343 5091 3530 6631 4422 3473 3451 7603 4272 4263 4 2523 2514 2628 913 72 2315 1 6718 6401 1589 34 931 37 i
```



```
*> 10.37.59.0/24    10.2.90.242                            0 7902 9046 891 4097 410 3180 3170 2801 941 38 2379 4790 1897 2662 3749 3757 1286 45 5023 6980 4119 3507 2125 633 3956 4973 4266 2277 23 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 2581 1084 4704 2036 2725 2300 1270 191 4371 7651 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 3451 7603 4272 3280 8221 431 2922 3755 6561 2198 532 3890 2277 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1790 4343 5091 3530 6631 4422 3473 3451 7603 4272 4263 4 2523 2514 2628 913 72 2315 1 6718 6401 1589 34 931 i
```

http://www.yang.awmn/mrlg.cgi

----------


## mojiro

ποιοι εχουν βαλει φιλτρα στο bgp path ? και με τι μηκος ?
ποιοι εχουν γενικοτερα βαλει φιλτρα και ποια ?

τα φιλτρα, επιδεινονουν το προβλημα απο τη στιγμη που απλα δε
το βλεπουμε ενω ειπαρχει, ειναι προσορινη λυση, ΟΧΙ μονιμη.

λουπιτσα υπο φιλτραρισμα...



> 4371 7051 4016 6421 2581 413 616 1286 3757 6718 6401 1589 841 6459 4483 6943 6980 5023 45 2801 3170 1 6275 1982 3210


ενδεχομενες λουπιτσες... απο νεκρα AS



> 4371 191 1270 2300 6401 6718 3757 1286 4904 5078 146 413 6257 7347 4097 410 416 240 2822





> 4371 191 2720 543 1 6718 6401 2300 1270 2662 1897 1550 1021 710 2053 3789 2801 2804 6275 1982 3298 4342





> 4371 6674 4492 841 2125 7780 8580 45 2801 941 3757 3749 2662 2510 199 2379 38 1966 3929 516 2117 7384 4281 7664





> 4371 7051 4016 6421 4904 1286 123 1552 3132 7081 6353 1790 4343 3110 4935 913 2379 4790 799 979

----------


## smarag

Μιχάλη Καλησπέρα,

Τι φίλτρα είναι αυτά που μπορεί να κάνουν το πρόβλημα?

----------


## mojiro

> Μιχάλη Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Τι φίλτρα είναι αυτά που μπορεί να κάνουν το πρόβλημα?


δε κανουν κατι λαθος, απλα μας σωζουν απο τις λουπες.
οταν ομως αυτες θα γινουν πολλες, φοβαμε οτι θα προκυψει αλλο θεμα.
ο τροπος που ακολουθουν ειναι φιλτραρισμα, οπου απλα τις κρυβουν.

----------


## smarag

> λουπιτσα υπο φιλτραρισμα...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4371 7051 4016 6421 2581 413 616 1286 3757 6718 6401 1589 841 6459 4483 6943 6980 5023 45 2801 3170 1 6275 1982 3210
> 
> 
> ενδεχομενες λουπιτσες... απο νεκρα AS
> [quote:336d4]4371 191 1270 2300 6401 6718 3757 1286 4904 5078 146 413 6257 7347 4097 410 416 240 2822





> 4371 191 2720 543 1 6718 6401 2300 1270 2662 1897 1550 1021 710 2053 3789 2801 2804 6275 1982 3298 4342





> 4371 6674 4492 841 2125 7780 8580 45 2801 941 3757 3749 2662 2510 199 2379 38 1966 3929 516 2117 7384 4281 7664





> 4371 7051 4016 6421 4904 1286 123 1552 3132 7081 6353 1790 4343 3110 4935 913 2379 4790 799 979


[/quote:336d4]

Βλέπω οτι σε αυτό το τελευταίο δέν ειμαι μέσα όμως.

----------


## B52

> ποιοι εχουν βαλει φιλτρα στο bgp path ? και με τι μηκος ?


Απο οτι γνωριζω :

spirosco (1286) 20 
b52 (616) 20
dataclub (6474) 20
mauve (280) 20  ::  μαλλον, φιλτρα εχει σιγουρα.

----------


## mojiro

επισης dti (1) 20

----------


## mojiro

@smarag

μα ποιος ειπε οτι το τριο σας, ειναι η πυγη του κακου ?
απλα απαξ και τυχει και μπει κατι εκει μεσα... μεγενθηνεται μεχρι να βγει!

το να εχεις μια γιγας λουπα, παει στο καλο (τυχαινει), αλλα να εχεις καμια
10αρια ειναι αθλιο!

----------


## smarag

> @smarag
> 
> μα ποιος ειπε οτι το τριο σας, ειναι η πυγη του κακου ?
> απλα απαξ και τυχει και μπει κατι εκει μεσα... μεγενθηνεται μεχρι να βγει!
> 
> το να εχεις μια γιγας λουπα, παει στο καλο (τυχαινει), αλλα να εχεις καμια
> 10αρια ειναι αθλιο!


Κάνεις δεν είπε αλλα ... αφου με είδα μεσα λεώ τι γίνετε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο 23 έχει 3 routers σε κοινό AS με iBGP.

Αρχικά πιστευα ότι εχει σχέση το ότι βρίσκονται σε κοινό AS και για κάποιο λάθος config λουπάρουν.

Αυτό που δεν κολούσε όμως ήταν πως και ο 405 λούπαρε παρόλο που είναι μόνος του στο AS.

Τέλος πάντων, οι routers στο 23 είναι μιά χαρά στο configuration και έχουν routing-stable. Έψαξα να βρω τα prefixes που λουπάρουν στα routing tables και πράγματι υπάρχουν, αλλά μόνο στους 2 από τους τρεις! Αυτός που δεν είχε τα prefixes ήταν ένα μηχάνημα debian με quagga.

Κάνω monitor τα debug μηνύματα και βλέπω ότι ο λόγος που δεν έχει τα prefixes δεν είναι γιατί δε του τα στέλνουν οι άλλοι αλλά γιατί ο ίδιος τα απορρίπτει αφού βλέπει το AS του μέσα.

Προφανώς αυτή η εκδοση routing-stable που έχουν τα τελευταια brikια είναι χαλασμένη (μήπως επίτηδες; ) και δεν κάνει ούτε το βασικότερο πράγμα που υποτίθεται κάνει το BGP.

Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε:

Routing-stable δε μπορουμε να βάλουμε γιατί λουπάρει
Routing-test δε μπορουμε να βάλουμε γιατί δεν αποσύρει τα routes

Τί να βάλουμε;  ::  Quaggaaaaaa!

----------


## B52

Βασιλη νομιζω οτι η λυση ειναι στο 2.9.27 με routing test, με σωστα ρυθμισμενα τα φιλτρα και τους timers παιζει μια χαρα..... τα μονα προβληματα που βλεπω στα log ειναι μονο απο τα λινκ που απεναντι εχουν ακομα 2.8.χ. Πιστευω οτι αν παιζαμε ολοι με 2.9.χ και linux δεν θα υπηρχε κανενα προβλημα στο routing, απλα δεν υπαρχει καλη συνεργασια στο παλιο mikrotik με το καινουργιο για καποιο λογο.

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ποιοι εχουν βαλει φιλτρα στο bgp path ? και με τι μηκος ?
> 
> 
> Απο οτι γνωριζω :
> 
> spirosco (1286) 20 
> b52 (616) 20
> ...


alexandros (45) 20 ..τα εβαλα εγω τωρα.

----------


## NetTraptor

20 στους

3341, 3252

----------


## acoul

Ίσως να γίνει υπόμνημα ότι ΜΤ & iBGP είναι κακό πράμα;

----------


## Acinonyx

Το 20 που βαζετε νομιζω είναι λίγο. Βάλτε τουλάχιστον καμιά κατοστάρα. Αλλά και πάλι είναι σαν τη στρουθοκάμηλο που όταν βλέπει κίνδυνο, αντί να τρέξει μακρυά, κρύβει το κεφάλι στο χώμα απλά για να μη βλέπει. 

Αντί να ξηλώσουμε τα προβληματικά mikrotik, έχουμε κάνει το BGP σε όλους τους άλλους καραγκιόζη για να λειτουργεί το δίκτυο.

Η λύση δεν είναι το routing-test γιατί αν το βάλουμε όλοι, θα έχουμε περισσότερα φαντάσματα routes από πραγματικά! Άλλο το ένα πρόβλημα, άλλο το άλλο. Οι λούπες είναι απο το routing-stable, τα φαντάσματα από το routing-test




> Ίσως να γίνει υπόμνημα ότι ΜΤ & iBGP είναι κακό πράμα;


Δεν έχει σχέση το iBGP. Λουπάρει και χωρις αυτό.
Στο 2.9.6 που έχω κάνει mount είδα ότι ειχαν quagga unstable (0.99.x) για routing-stable πακέτο. Στις τελευταίες εκδόσεις είτε έχουν επιτηδες χαλάσει την quagga ή την έχουν αλλάξει τελείως.

----------


## NetTraptor

Η επιλογή του 20 γίνετε με observation στο looking glass … σε κάθε κόμβο μετράμε την μέγιστο υγιές path από αυτόν και επιλέγουμε αυτό… από εκεί και πέρα το 20 είναι safe Μιας και σχεδόν κανένας δεν έχει πάνω από 15 as_length

Κατά τα αλλά όσο δεν τεκμηριώνετε έναν ισχυρισμό (βοηθάτε στο ξεμπρόστιασμα και στο χε@&#*μο)… δεν πρόκειται να λυθεί και δεν πρόκειται ασχοληθεί κανείς πάλι… το παθαίνουμε σιγά σιγά σαν τον βοσκό με τον λύκο.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κατά τα αλλά όσο δεν τεκμηριώνετε έναν ισχυρισμό (βοηθάτε στο ξεμπρόστιασμα και στο χε@&#*μο)… δεν πρόκειται να λυθεί και δεν πρόκειται ασχοληθεί κανείς πάλι… το παθαίνουμε σιγά σιγά σαν τον βοσκό με τον λύκο.


Έχουμε τεκμηριώσει άπειρες φορές ότι το mikrotik έχει πρόβλημα ως router!

Ψάξε τα διάφορα post. Ή μήπως θέλεις να κάνουμε τη δουλειά που έπρεπε να κάνει η mikrotik και να σου βρούμε και τα bugs στον κώδικα του BGP;; Αν τον είχαμε βέβαια...

Εσύ γιατί δε τεκμηριώνεις ότι δουλευει σωστά;

Αν αύριο βάλω OLSR το δίκτυο και δημιουργει το πρόβλημα που δημιουργεί η μ@λ@|α το mikrotik θα είχα φάει prefix-list όσο γρήγορα μπήκαν και τα regexp για τα AS.

Λοιπόν, ή ξηλώστε τα, ή βάλτε κάποια έκδοση που δουλευει αλλιώς θα αναγκαστούμε να βάλουμε prefix-list.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν δεν έρθετε με logs, cases studies, screen shots, supout, Και γενικά ότι τεκμηριώνει τα πάντα σε χειροπιαστά στοιχεία ενοχοποιώντας προφανέστατα οποιοδήποτε λειτουργικό τρέχει εδώ… δεν θέλουμε να ακούμε άλλο… Εμείς θα είμαστε εδώ για να μπαλώνουμε τα προβλήματα χωρίς να τα καταπολεμάμε στην ρίζα τους… αυτό έχει μείνει πια διότι δεν μπορείτε να συνεννοηθείτε με τίποτα…

Λοιπόν κύριοι δεν ξηλώνουμε τίποτα… ΠΑΡΤΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ….

Εγώ σου προτείνω λοιπόν να αρχίσεις… έχεις την άδεια μου… δεν μου καίγεται καρφί

10.40.125.0/24
10.14.147.0/24
10.14.151.0/24
10.14.152.0/24
10.21.127.0/24
10.21.128.0/24

Φτιάξτε το δίκτυο σας και άμετε στην ευχή του θεού να ησυχάσουμε και εμείς….
Δεν έχετε πιάσει το νόημα αυτού του δικτύου ούτε στο 1/10

::moderated by RF @ 24-7-2006 20:10 :: Διεγράφησαν προσβλητικοί χαρακτηρισμοί ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Πάρε μία τεκμηριώση αφιερωμένη...

Συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν είναι το μόνο.

Είναι η αιτία που δημιουργούνται τα τεράστια AS_PATH.




> B52 -> routing-test
> spirosco -> routing-test
> Alexandros -> routing-test


Τα links είναι ως εξής:



```
... <-> b52 <-> spirosco <-> alexandros <-> ...
```

Ελεγχουμε το prefix 10.2.68.0/24 στους routers Β52 και Alexandros...
*B52* - Το PATH του για αυτό το prefix όπως φαίνεται στο screenshot είναι:


```
1286,45,5023,4483,6459,841,4492,6674,2339,3451,23,1265,3451,2581,413,6257
```

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να πάει στον προορισμό αυτό η διαδρομή θα είναι μέσω του spirosco και στη συνέχεια μέσω του alexandrou, poseidon κλπ.
[/*:m:8fea9]*Αlexandros*  - To PATH την ίδια στιγμή για το ίδιο prefix όπως φαίνεται στο screenshot είναι:


```
1286,4904,6421,3298,1982,6275,2804,2801,941,38,2775,4167,191,6459,841,2125,633,616,413,6257
```

!!! Εδώ υπάρχει παράδοξο. ο Alexandros για να πάει στον προορισμό δε θα περάσει μέσω του poseidon όπως πιστευει ο B52 αλλά μέσω του spirosco κι αυτός! Σε αυτό το σημείο δημιουργείται μαύρη τρυπα και επίσης ξεκινάει μία ανωμαλία στο BGP που επιμηκύνει τη ζωή του φαντασμάτος prefix επ'απειρον.[/*:m:8fea9]

Στον spirosco δεν έχω πρόσβαση για να δω τι ακριβώς γίνεται αλλά πιστευω ότι δεν θα έχει καν αυτό το prefix. Αν πράγματι δεν έχει το prefix σημαίνει ότι κανείς από τους 2 (B52, Alexandros) δεν εχει το σωστό AS_PATH. Είναι και οι δύο λάθος.

Οι πιθανές αιτίες για αυτό είναι 2:

Και ο Alexandros και ο B52 δεν αποδέχτηκαν τα withdrawn updates[/*:m:8fea9]Ο spirosco δεν έστειλε εξ αρχής withdrawn updates στους 2 αυτούς routers για το prefix[/*:m:8fea9]

----------


## NetTraptor

Μιας και τα 3 είναι original και αγορασμένα… θα ήθελα να μου στείλεις τα supout.rif από όλα.. πριν εξαφανιστούν τα φαινόμενα…

Please….? 

Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν οι 2 παραπάνω περιπτώσεις είναι ο μόνος τρόπος με τον οποίο μπορεί να γίνει ένα τέτοιο λάθος…

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τί ειναι το supout;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τί ειναι το supout;
> Γιατί να κάνω debug στο mikrotik αφού είναι αγορασμένο και στην εγγύηση;
> Πως γνωρίζεις εσύ αν έχουμε πιάσει το νόημα του δικτύου;
> Κακομαθημένος δεν είναι αυτός που τα θέλει όλα έτοιμα (supout, logs, cases studies, screen shots) χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα;
> Μπακάλης δεν είναι αυτός που σνομπάρει τους υπολογισμούς ακριβείας γιατί δε τους καταλαβαίνει;


Πρέπει κάπως να αποδείξω ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας… σε όλους που κατονομάζεις… μόνο με στοιχεία γίνεται αυτό… sorry that’s life…

----------


## B52

οριστε... ειναι και απο τους 3 routers...

----------


## mbjp

> Πρέπει κάπως να αποδείξω ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας… σε όλους που κατονομάζεις… μόνο με στοιχεία γίνεται αυτό… sorry that’s life…


στο "sorry that's life" συμπεριλαμβανονται και οι προηγουμενοι χαρακτηρισμοι/αφορισμοι ;

----------


## NetTraptor

> στο "sorry that's life" συμπεριλαμβανονται και οι προηγουμενοι χαρακτηρισμοι/αφορισμοι ;


Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω… ?

----------


## vangel

α) Θα ήταν καλό αν υπάρχει να αναφέρετε ένα tutorial για εγκατάσταση linux στους server μας.

β) Θα ήταν τέλειο να είχαμε όλοι το ίδιο λειτουργικό στους servers μας ώστε να διευκολύνονται οι δοκιμές στα οποιαδήποτε προβλήματα που θα προκύψουν.

γ) Tα προβλήματα στο mikrotik είναι εμφανή διότι το 70% από εμάς το έχουμε στους routers. Αν μπεί linux σε όλους (λέμε τώρα...) δεν θα εμφανιστούν προβλήματα καθότι θα υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό;

δ) Υπάρχει πιθανότητα θα δημιουργηθεί ένα πιο friendly interface linux για όσους δεν έχουν ιδέα; Υποστηρίζω και το donate αρκεί να ασχοληθούν ομαδικά όσοι γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο για ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα.

ε) Μπακάληδες είναι μια λέξη με νόημα. Οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να είναι μπακάλης όταν βρεθεί έξω από τον τομέα που ειδικεύεται. Σκεφτείται πχ τους clients. Ποιος τους βοηθάει να αρχίσουν; Κάποιος μπακάλης (πχ εγώ) σε σχέση με τις γνώσεις που έχετε εσείς. Τον acinonyx πχ αν τον βάλω πάνω από ενα technics MK2 να κάνει scratch με τη μύτη δεν θα μπορέσει. Θα ψάχνει τρόπο να του κάνει firmware update. Οπότε....

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνεργαστούν όσοι έχουν τη γνώση και να μειωθούν τα προβλήματα του δικτύου; Linux ή Mikrotik δεν έχει καμμία σημασία. Σίγουρα θέλει χρόνο και πολλή δουλειά. Και εμπιστοσύνη από τους υπόλοιπους. Προτείνω donate. Για να μην τρέχουν λίγοι και να απολαμβάνουν πολλοί. Επίσης προτείνω ενιαίο κωδικό για τα άτομα της ομάδος (αν δημιουργηθεί....) για τους routers μας, ώστε να έχουν οποιαδήποτε στιγμή χρειαστεί πρόσβαση σε αυτούς. (Ξέρω ότι έχει ξαναγίνει. Μην το αναφέρετε...) Από εκεί κ έπειτα...

Κλίκες, Ξερόλες, τύποι "το έχω δοκιμάσει και δουλεύει... βάλ΄το" και παρτούζες τριπλέτες τρίγωνα πεντάλφες backbones, ας παραμείνουν σε ιδιωτικό επίπεδο για όσους τους ενδιαφέρει να είναι η καρδιά του δικτύου και οι διάσημοι κόμβοι.. Αφήστε κάποιους να δουλέψουν για το καλό όλων μας. Και δεν εννοώ εμένα.. Εγώ είμαι καλός στα scratch με τη μύτη.... Στο bgp;;; Παπάρ@$$% Μάντολες σκαμπάζω.

----------


## spirosco

Ηρεμειστε παιδες.
Ενα big thanks στον Βασιλη που ξοδεψε το χρονο του για να εντοπισει ενα προβλημα
κι αλλο ενα big thanks στον Ιωσηφ που κανει τον κοπο να στειλει στην Mtik τα απαραιτητα αποδεικτικα.

Ολοι ειμαστε απορημενοι με την τακτικη της mtik στο θεμα του bgp -και δεν ειμαστε και οι μονοι-
αυτο ομως δεν δικαιολογει ξηλωματα ή γενικοτερα ακραιες λυσεις.

Ακριβως επειδη καποιοι τυγχαινει να εχουμε πληρωσει σε αυτη την εταιρεια για license,
μας δινει το δικαιωμα να απαιτησουμε -μεσα σε ορια- να διορθωθουν καποια προβληματα.
Αυτο δεν γινεται απο την μια μερα στην αλλη και ειναι αυτονοητο. 
Γι'αυτο ας ειμαστε λιγοτερο "εκρηκτικοι" και περισσοτεροι διαλακτικοι.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Πάρε μία τεκμηριώση αφιερωμένη...


Φακές δεν έχω μάτια μου, γι' αυτό θα σου δώσω ένα κιλό paths

__1712_#sh ip bgp 10.2.68.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.2.68.0/24, version 127235
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to update-groups:
1 3 4
7091 6474 616 413 6257
10.2.8.157 from 10.2.8.157 (10.42.52.120)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best_

Το έχω ήδη προσέξει και το έχω πεί και στους δύο ότι ενώ ο Β52 με τον spirosco έχουν κατ' ευθεία λινκ κάποιες φοράς το path παρεμβάλει μεταξύ τους καμιά δεκαριά κόμβους.

Οπως σε αυτό που κατέγραψες :

1286,4904,6421,3298,1982,6275,2804,2801,941,38,2775,4167,191,6459,841,2125,633,616,413,6257

Αυτοί οι 16 κόμβοι είναι εμβόλημοι :

4904,6421,3298,1982,6275,2804,2801,941,38,2775,4167,191,6459,841,2125,633,

----------


## vangel

Spirosco Οκ. Σκέτο 'μάντολες' τότε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπορεί κάποιος να δει κάποιος αν στο routing-table των 7780, 2125 και 633 υπάρχει το prefix 10.80.207.0/24 ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το έχω ήδη προσέξει και το έχω πεί και στους δύο ότι ενώ ο Β52 με τον spirosco έχουν κατ' ευθεία λινκ κάποιες φοράς το path παρεμβάλει μεταξύ τους καμιά δεκαριά κόμβους.


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση απεσύραν επιτυχώς το route μεταξύ τους αλλά όχι μεταξύ των γειτόνων τους.

----------


## manoskol

> Μπορεί κάποιος να δει κάποιος αν στο routing-table των 7780, 2125 και 633 υπάρχει το prefix 10.80.207.0/24 ?


7780 manoskol (2.9.6 routing stable): εγώ το έχω από τον 2125
2125 dimitris (2.9.27 routing-stable): O dimitris το έχει από τον 633 (philip)

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση απεσύραν επιτυχώς το route μεταξύ τους αλλά όχι μεταξύ των γειτόνων τους.


OXI, γιατί το λινκ B52-spirosco είναι ενεργό.

Δες εδώ :
__1712_#sh ip bgp 10.17.119.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.17.119.0/24, version 114162
Paths: (2 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to update-groups:
1 3 4
3166 66 6987 2841 1286
10.2.8.122 from 10.2.8.122 (10.2.56.254)
Origin incomplete, localpref 100, valid, external
7091 6474 616 1286
10.2.8.157 from 10.2.8.157 (10.42.52.120)
Origin incomplete, localpref 100, valid, external, best_

Από τον 616 (Β52) πηγαίνει σ' ένα hop στον 1286 (spirosco)

Κατ΄αναλογία από τον spirosco για να πάει στον 6257 έπρεπε να πάει κατ΄ευθείαν στον 616 μ΄ένα hop και όχι να περάσει διαμέσω 16 άλλων κόμβων.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το link B52-spirosco είναι ενεργό αλλά το prefix 10.2.68.0 δεν είναι. Είναι φάντασμα.

Μεταξύ τους το απέσυραν αλλα δε το απέσυραν με τους γείτονες. Δε βάζουν τυχαία AS ανάμεσα τους.

----------


## B52

> 2125 dimitris (2.9.27 routing-stable): O dimitris το έχει από τον 633 (philip)


O Δημητρης εχει φιλτρα για το bpg AS path length ?

EDIT: ωπα, λαθος μου, εχει routing-stable και οχι routing test..  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Είσαι σίγουρος Βασίλη ότι είναι φάντασμα ;
Γιατί τότε απαντάει στο ping ;
Τα φαντάσματα δεν απαντάνε.

_C:\Documents and Settings\Nikos>tracert 10.2.68.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.2.68.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.201
2 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.8.157
3 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-fightclub.dataclub.awmn [10.42.52.201]
4 4 ms 5 ms 4 ms gw-dataclub.b52.awmn [10.42.44.241]
5 7 ms 7 ms 7 ms gw-b52.koem.awmn [10.42.44.246]
6 6 ms 81 ms 6 ms 10.2.68.1_

----------


## Acinonyx

> Είσαι σίγουρος Βασίλη ότι είναι φάντασμα ;
> Γιατί τότε απαντάει στο ping ;
> Τα φαντάσματα δεν απαντάνε.
> 
> _C:\Documents and Settings\Nikos>tracert 10.2.68.1
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.2.68.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.201
> ...


Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι φάντασμα. Το κάνω κι εγω ping.

Τώρα τι PATH έχεις για αυτό το prefix;




> O Δημητρης εχει φιλτρα για το bpg AS path length ?
> 
> EDIT: ωπα, λαθος μου, εχει routing-stable και οχι routing test.. Confused


Και να είχε φίλτρα δε θα άλλαζε κάτι.

----------


## RF

Οι φακές πήγαν εδώ
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=296237

----------


## MAuVE

> Τώρα τι PATH έχεις για αυτό το prefix;


Είχα αυτό που σου έδωσα παραπάνω : 7091 6474 616 413 6257

----------


## B52

Τελικα βγαλατε καμια ακρη με το θεμα ?  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Να σας πω και εγώ μια περίπτωση:

ο keyman έχει BB με John70 και το link δουλεύει (test από μένα #737).


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.2.21.65 (router John70)
traceroute to 10.2.21.65 (10.2.21.65), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-onikoseimai.mmlab.awmn (10.2.31.222)  0.789 ms  0.429 ms  0.401 ms
 2  gw-mmlab.tse0123.awmn (10.2.53.253)  1.308 ms  2.055 ms  3.541 ms
 3  gw-tse0123.keyman.awmn (10.2.22.137)  2.912 ms  2.221 ms  2.858 ms
 4  gw-keyman.gvaf.awmn (10.2.38.41)  23.118 ms  2.566 ms  2.691 ms
 5  gw-office-ap.john70.awmn (10.2.21.65)  28.617 ms  11.310 ms  3.728 ms
```

Πάω μια βόλτα στον #1189 LambrosG και κάνω :

```
santorini:~# traceroute 10.2.22.65 (router keyman)
traceroute to 10.2.22.65 (10.2.22.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-labrosg.pyros.awmn (10.23.24.89)  1.341 ms  0.494 ms  0.614 ms
 2  gw-pyros.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.33)  0.648 ms  1.069 ms  0.840 ms
 3  gw-dimitris.pikos.awmn (10.23.26.38)  2.083 ms  1.865 ms  2.096 ms
 4  gw-pikos (10.2.28.94)  2.652 ms  17.504 ms  1.838 ms
 5  gw-onikoseimai.mmlab.awmn (10.2.31.222)  10.505 ms  2.560 ms  2.804 ms
 6  gw-mmlab.tse0123.awmn (10.2.53.253)  3.311 ms  3.631 ms  3.456 ms
 7  lan.keyman.awmn (10.2.22.65)  5.426 ms  6.553 ms  4.399 ms
```

και καπάκι:

```
santorini:~# traceroute 10.2.21.65 (router John70)
traceroute to 10.2.21.65 (10.2.21.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-labrosg.pyros.awmn (10.23.24.89)  1.736 ms  1.017 ms  1.032 ms
 2  gw-pyros.nkout.awmn (10.23.31.33)  7.810 ms  1.626 ms  1.497 ms
 3  10.42.60.13 (10.42.60.13)  82.090 ms  101.987 ms  4.784 ms
 4  10.42.59.97 (10.42.59.97)  8.729 ms  2.881 ms  2.326 ms
 5  gw-davidcas.freenet.awmn (10.26.137.233)  24.263 ms  5.111 ms  44.721 ms
 6  wrap.freenet.awmn (10.26.137.1)  49.410 ms  22.068 ms  11.744 ms
 7  gw-freent.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.105)  58.535 ms  10.166 ms  27.320 ms
 8  interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5)  75.199 ms  62.909 ms  32.187 ms
 9  gw-office-ap.john70.awmn (10.2.21.65)  49.582 ms  58.649 ms  40.180 ms
```

Αφού μπορεί να πάει από keyman με 1 hop λιγότερο, γιατί δεν το προτιμά ;



```
bgpd> show ip bgp 891
% Unknown command.
bgpd> show ip bgp 10.2.22.65
BGP routing table entry for 10.2.22.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.23.33.218 10.23.33.222
  1057 7780 8635 2851 7234 7902 9046 891
    10.23.33.218 from 10.23.33.218 (10.23.25.249)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Tue Jul 25 07:50:42 2006

  841 2125 2435 737 66 3166 891
    10.23.24.89 from 10.23.24.89 (10.23.24.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Mon Jul 24 19:39:59 2006
```



```
bgpd> show ip bgp 10.2.21.65
BGP routing table entry for 10.2.21.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.23.33.218 10.23.33.222
  1057 7780 8580 45 2801 3170 3180 410
    10.23.33.218 from 10.23.33.218 (10.23.25.249)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Tue Jul 25 05:05:39 2006

  841 6459 3990 7830 3914 913 410
    10.23.24.89 from 10.23.24.89 (10.23.24.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Tue Jul 25 00:09:01 2006
```

PS Αν νομίζετε πως δεν είναι σχετικό με αυτή τη θεματική ενότητα, ας μεταφερθεί αλλού  :: 

*EDIT* Το link Keyman-john70 δεν δουλεύει αλλά και όταν δούλευε πάλι το ίδιο έκανε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx



----------


## yang

Ετσι, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε



```
*  10.15.164.0/24   10.2.90.242                            0 7902 7234 2851 8635 7780 8580 7588 4410 4904 1286 2841 4405 3629 4272 7603 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 405 23 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 2339 6674 4 4263 4272 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 1265 405 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1265 405 23 1790 4272 3280 8029 9851 2035 4208 1766 1790 23 3451 1265 23 3451 2339 2288 5091 4343 3473 3451 2581 1084 4704 2036 1 6718 3757 941 38 2379 913 4935 3110 4343 1790 23 3451 3210 1982 6275 2804 2801 3789 3116 4530 3108 2239 2217 1557 941 199 6413 7888 6787 3329 2315 72 2113 7659 4016 7051 4266 270 1124 4079 i
*>                  10.2.90.222                            0 8415 3115 276 616 6474 1974 4410 4904 1286 2841 4405 3629 4272 7603 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 405 23 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 2339 6674 4 4263 4272 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 1265 405 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1265 405 23 1790 4272 3280 8029 9851 2035 4208 1766 1790 23 3451 1265 23 3451 2339 2288 5091 4343 3473 3451 2581 1084 4704 2036 1 6718 3757 941 38 2379 913 4935 3110 4343 1790 23 3451 3210 1982 6275 2804 2801 3789 3116 4530 3108 2239 2217 1557 941 199 6413 7888 6787 3329 2315 72 2113 7659 4016 7051 4266 270 1124 4079 i
```



```
*> 10.37.58.0/24    10.2.90.222                            0 8415 3115 276 616 6474 3990 6459 841 4492 6674 2339 3451 3210 123 1286 3757 3749 2662 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 7588 4410 1974 1401 1397 4218 4405 3629 4272 1790 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 2581 1084 4704 2036 2725 2300 1270 191 4371 7651 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 3451 7603 4272 3280 8221 431 2922 3755 6561 2198 532 3890 2277 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1790 4343 5091 3530 6631 4422 3473 3451 7603 4272 4263 4 2523 2514 2628 913 72 2315 1 6718 6401 1589 34 931 37 i
```

----------


## costas43gr

Ο 4079 εχει διακοψει την λειτουργια του αλλα υπαρχει στον router του απεναντι λινκ σαν bgp remote as.
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δημιουργει αυτο το προβλημα στην πρωτη αναλυση ?

edit: το διεγραψα απο το bgp

----------


## vegos

> Ο 4079 εχει διακοψει την λειτουργια του αλλα υπαρχει στον router του απεναντι λινκ σαν bgp remote as.
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δημιουργει αυτο το προβλημα στην πρωτη αναλυση ?
> 
> edit: το διεγραψα απο το bgp


Απ ότι μου έλεγε ο Macabreς, ίσως μείνει ως client, οπότε μην τον διαγράφεις ακόμα...

Δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται  ::   ::

----------


## apoikos

Μόλις έγινε αυτό που φοβόμουν εξαρχής:


```
2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: 10.19.141.33 rcvd 10.21.255.0/24
2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: 10.19.141.33 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.19.141.33, origin i, path 941 2801 2804 72 2113 7659
2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: 10.19.141.33 rcvd 10.22.0.0/24
2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: Malformed AS path length is 522
```

Κοινώς είμαι εγώ ο 257  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Μόλις έγινε αυτό που φοβόμουν εξαρχής:
> 
> 
> ```
> 2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: 10.19.141.33 rcvd 10.21.255.0/24
> 2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: 10.19.141.33 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.19.141.33, origin i, path 941 2801 2804 72 2113 7659
> 2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: 10.19.141.33 rcvd 10.22.0.0/24
> 2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: Malformed AS path length is 522
> ```
> ...


Ο 262 είσαι :P.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι ευκαιρία! Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το φίλτρο και στα εισερχόμενα να δούμε αν επεμβαίνει πριν ή μετα το parsing του AS_PATH!

----------


## yang

Αθάνατος!!!



```
*> 10.15.164.0/24   10.2.90.222                            0 8415 6308 4483 6459 3990 6474 1974 4410 4904 1286 2841 4405 3629 4272 7603 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 405 23 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 2339 6674 4 4263 4272 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 1265 405 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1265 405 23 1790 4272 3280 8029 9851 2035 4208 1766 1790 23 3451 1265 23 3451 2339 2288 5091 4343 3473 3451 2581 1084 4704 2036 1 6718 3757 941 38 2379 913 4935 3110 4343 1790 23 3451 3210 1982 6275 2804 2801 3789 3116 4530 3108 2239 2217 1557 941 199 6413 7888 6787 3329 2315 72 2113 7659 4016 7051 4266 270 1124 4079 i
```



```
yang-router:~# traceroute 10.15.164.1
traceroute to 10.15.164.1 (10.15.164.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  0.988 ms  0.668 ms  0.512 ms
 2  gw-attika.apollonas.awmn (10.2.117.230)  2.494 ms  1.004 ms  0.975 ms
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  2.824 ms  4.453 ms  2.253 ms
 4  gw-bedrock.nkout.awmn (10.23.31.37)  2.207 ms  2.930 ms  1.877 ms
 5  10.42.60.13 (10.42.60.13)  3.917 ms  3.585 ms  3.338 ms
 6  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  42.328 ms !N  55.364 ms !N  20.242 ms !N
yang-router:~#
```

----------


## costas43gr

```
C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.15.164.1

Tracing route to 10.15.164.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.2.90.222

Tracing route to gw-yang.attika.awmn [10.2.90.222]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
  4     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-mary.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.105]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  6     8 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-capvar.b52.awmn [10.42.44.75]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12  ^C
C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>
```

Λεει κατι αυτο  ::

----------


## B52

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.15.164.1
traceroute to 10.15.164.1 (10.15.164.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.299 ms  0.202 ms  0.180 ms
 2  gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202)  0.919 ms  0.539 ms  0.468 ms
 3  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)  0.690 ms  0.704 ms  0.745 ms
 4  gw-dimitris.pyros.awmn (10.23.26.34)  1.209 ms  1.001 ms  0.893 ms
 5  10.42.60.14 (10.42.60.14)  2.216 ms  3.592 ms  2.219 ms
 6  gw-dataclub.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.49.254)  17.066 ms  2.020 ms  1.849 ms
 7  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  3.018 ms !N  2.324 ms !N  2.087 ms !N
```

Ποιος εχει την 10.15.164.1 ?

----------


## costas43gr

Ελα ντε, εγω ειμαι διπλα στον macabre και λογικα δεν τον βρισκω, απο εκει τι γινετε...  ::

----------


## yang

Λέει οτι το routing έχει γίνει ένα απέραντο !#@$!έλο.
το μεσημέρι δεν "βλεπόμασταν" με τον onikoseimai.
Αλλο PATH είχε αυτός, άλλο εγώ.
και οι δύο κολάγαμε κάπου στη μέση.  ::

----------


## B52

Μπηκα στον router του Montechristoy και τσεκαρω διαφορα μισο....

EDIT :
το 10.15.164.0/24 το παιρνει ο Montechristos απο το dataclub και το dataclub δεν το εχει καθολου.... μπουρδελο η κατασταση κανω ενα reboot τον 6474.... και τον Monte..

----------


## B52

Τιποτα μετα απο reboot και των 2 routers ο 6474 δεν εχει το συγκεκριμενο route και ο monte συνεχιζει να το παιρνει απο τον 6474...  :: 

edit : αυτο πως το βλεπετε ? 



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.15.164.1
traceroute to 10.15.164.1 (10.15.164.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.467 ms !N  0.434 ms !N  0.319 ms !N
```

traceroute απο το local μου στην 10.15.164.1 !!!!

----------


## yang

Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για route φάντασμα, αλλα για ΖΟΜΠΙ.  ::

----------


## B52

Ποιος το εχει ρε παιδια αυτο το sub ?

----------


## costas43gr

Macabre Sunsets (#4079) που ειναι απενεργοποιημενος εδω και καιρο.

----------


## yang

Ο Macabre Sunsets #4079, και απο οτι λέγεται πιο πριν, εχει σταματίσει να το ανακοινώνει μέρες τώρα.
Β52 εσυ τι PATH έχεις gia to 10.15.164.0/24  ::

----------


## yang

Εχουμε ένα ακόμα, για να μην νιώθει μόνο το παραπάνω..



```
*> 10.37.58.0/24    10.2.90.222                            0 8415 3115 276 616 6474 3990 6459 841 4492 6674 2339 3451 3210 123 1286 3757 3749 2662 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 7588 4410 1974 1401 1397 4218 4405 3629 4272 1790 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 1265 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 2581 1084 4704 2036 2725 2300 1270 191 4371 7651 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 3451 7603 4272 3280 8221 431 2922 3755 6561 2198 532 3890 2277 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1790 4343 5091 3530 6631 4422 3473 3451 7603 4272 4263 4 2523 2514 2628 913 72 2315 1 6718 6401 1589 34 931 37 i
```



```
yang-router:~# traceroute 10.37.58.1
traceroute to 10.37.58.1 (10.37.58.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  0.896 ms  0.592 ms  0.427 ms
 2  10.17.124.197 (10.17.124.197)  130.667 ms  134.866 ms  55.685 ms
 3  gw-gormir.capvar.awmn (10.17.118.205)  77.166 ms  98.308 ms  236.738 ms
 4  gw-b52.capvar.awmn (10.42.44.73)  191.630 ms !N  42.033 ms !N  100.207 ms !N
yang-router:~#
```

----------


## costas43gr

Κόμβος bakolaz (#37) το ιδιο με τον macabre, το ειδα και εχθες, ειναι down.

edit : το nagios τον δειχνει* 4d 6h 39m 2s* down

----------


## costas43gr

Και απο εδω παιρνω τα εξης :



```
C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.37.58.1

Tracing route to 10.37.58.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-mary.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.105]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.babiz.awmn [10.17.121.115]
  6     2 ms     7 ms    21 ms  10.32.58.201
  7     5 ms     3 ms    14 ms  10.87.194.193
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10    33 ms    18 ms    19 ms  gw-capvar.b52.awmn [10.42.44.75]
 11  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]  reports: Destination net unreachable.


Trace complete.
```

----------


## mbjp

αλλο ενα καλο:



```
*> 10.24.50.0/24    10.80.195.89                           0 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 1265 405 23 3451 7603 4272 1790 23 4357 4343 1790 23 2277 4266 7051 4016 7603 4272 1790 23 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 3451 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 3451 7603 4272 3629 3210 3451 2339 6674 4371 7651 7603 4272 1790 4343 5091 2288 2339 3451 1265 405 23 3451 2581 1084 8580 8635 2851 7234 7902 6830 8415 6308 4483 6459 841 2125 633 3929 1966 1 3170 2801 941 38 6840 7154 6812 8835 3914 913 4935 3110 4343 1790 23 3451 3473 2331 9851 6692 6283 1806 3764 i
```



```
router:~# traceroute 10.24.50.0
traceroute to 10.24.50.0 (10.24.50.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  1.675 ms  13.761 ms  0.470 ms
 2  gw-papashark.sw1jgg.awmn (10.80.195.98)  3.343 ms  10.590 ms  2.124 ms
 3  gw-sw1jgg.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.232.101)  2.495 ms  12.410 ms  9.516 ms
 4  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  13.258 ms  4.434 ms  1.454 ms
 5  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  21.132 ms  9.970 ms  20.917 ms
 6  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  12.773 ms  1.693 ms  1.403 ms
 7  gw-papashark.sw1jgg.awmn (10.80.195.98)  3.997 ms  2.927 ms  2.563 ms
 8  gw-sw1jgg.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.232.101)  4.385 ms  3.218 ms  5.764 ms
 9  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  13.202 ms  3.280 ms  3.812 ms
10  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  4.081 ms  16.259 ms  3.655 ms
11  * gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  6.991 ms  3.341 ms
12  gw-papashark.sw1jgg.awmn (10.80.195.98)  3.579 ms  5.175 ms  18.499 ms
13  gw-sw1jgg.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.232.101)  13.717 ms  4.191 ms  4.281 ms
14  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  24.426 ms  5.399 ms  4.400 ms
15  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  4.333 ms  4.165 ms  3.730 ms
16  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  4.192 ms  4.704 ms  4.824 ms
17  gw-papashark.sw1jgg.awmn (10.80.195.98)  23.448 ms  4.937 ms *
18  gw-sw1jgg.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.232.101)  23.996 ms  5.726 ms  6.371 ms
19  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  11.774 ms  7.197 ms  5.676 ms
20  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  16.186 ms  5.577 ms  8.547 ms
21  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  6.394 ms  7.264 ms  24.867 ms
22  gw-papashark.sw1jgg.awmn (10.80.195.98)  8.371 ms  9.733 ms  6.341 ms
23  gw-sw1jgg.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.232.101)  6.206 ms  6.360 ms  8.015 ms
24  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  7.064 ms  9.639 ms  31.539 ms
25  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  7.537 ms  24.461 ms  7.723 ms
26  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  18.777 ms  19.475 ms  7.184 ms
27  gw-papashark.sw1jgg.awmn (10.80.195.98)  6.349 ms  7.945 ms *
28  gw-sw1jgg.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.232.101)  15.208 ms  29.235 ms  15.354 ms
29  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  9.363 ms  54.268 ms  20.199 ms
30  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  8.550 ms  24.012 ms  9.241 ms
```

----------


## yang

Μα ο papashark το έχει δηλώσει, οτι είναι το κέντρο του κόσμου.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

```
C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.24.50.0

Tracing route to network-lan.fox.awmn [10.24.50.0]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

Και να φανταστεις εχουμε λινκ μεταξυ μας.........(Linux - Mikrotik)

----------


## acoul

```
tracepath 10.15.164.1 
 1:  orion.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.1)                          0.222ms pmtu 1500
 1:  wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.9)                   1.298ms
 2:  gw-ozonet.arxontas.awmn (10.2.49.82)                   2.896ms
 3:  gw-arxontas.stafan.awmn (10.2.49.98)                   6.870ms
 4:  gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn (10.2.20.230)                    5.262ms
 5:  10.30.42.37 (10.30.42.37)                             21.465ms
 6:  gw-savagetuning.ririco.awmn (10.30.42.34)             24.547ms
 7:  gw-ririco.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.89)                  13.303ms
 8:  no reply
 9:  no reply
```



```
mtr 10.15.164.1
 1. wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn                                  0.0%     6    0.8   0.8   0.5   1.7   0.4
 2. gw-ozonet.arxontas.awmn                                   0.0%     6    1.4   1.6   1.4   2.0   0.2
 3. gw-arxontas.stafan.awmn                                   0.0%     6    2.8   3.6   2.8   4.6   0.7
 4. gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn                                     0.0%     6    5.0   3.8   2.9   5.0   1.0
 5. 10.30.42.37                                               0.0%     5    4.9   6.2   4.8   9.2   1.9
 6. gw-savagetuning.ririco.awmn                               0.0%     5   23.2  10.2   6.3  23.2   7.3
 7. gw-ririco.bedrock.awmn                                    0.0%     5   17.9  23.7   7.2  44.9  15.4
 8. ???
 9. ???
10. ???
11. gw-capvar.b52.awmn                                        0.0%     5   74.2 116.9   8.6 389.6 154.5
12. ???
```



```
ping 10.15.164.1
PING 10.15.164.1 (10.15.164.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 10.17.119.202 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable
```



```
whois 10.17.119.202
Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network WHOIS Server
Copyright (c) 2005 Faidon Liambotis <[email protected]>
Report bugs to http://wind.cube.gr/

  Network............. 10.17.119.0/24
  Creation Date....... 2003-07-09 00:00:00
  Node................ spirosco (#1286)
  Node Owner.......... spirosco
  Area/Region......... Δήμος Αιγάλεω, Νομαρχία Αθηνών
  Website............. http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1286
```



```
tracepath 10.15.164.1 
 1:  10.2.119.246 (10.2.119.246)                            1.943ms pmtu 1500
 1:  10.2.119.243 (10.2.119.243)                            3.055ms
 2:  10.2.119.254 (10.2.119.254)                            7.305ms
 3:  wrc-papatreaxas.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.11)             15.258ms
 4:  10.2.68.254 (10.2.68.254)                              6.890ms
 5:  10.46.168.89 (10.46.168.89)                           90.819ms
 6:  bb1.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.249)                   15.121ms
 7:  gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.246)              30.777ms
 8:  gw-anman-badge.awmn (10.17.131.230)                  115.280ms
 9:  10.2.86.238 (10.2.86.238)                             38.609ms
10:  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)            asymm  8  35.172ms
11:  gw-dimitris.warhawk.awmn (10.23.26.42)               asymm  9  15.724ms
12:  gw-warhawk.ririco.awmn (10.23.28.38)                 asymm 10  30.772ms
13:  no reply
14:  no reply
```



```
mtr 10.15.164.1
 1. 10.2.119.243                                             0.0%    11    0.6   1.3   0.6   8.1   2.2
 2. 10.2.119.254                                             0.0%    11    0.6   3.7   0.6  18.6   5.3
 3. wrc-papatreaxas.metalab.awmn                             0.0%    11    1.9   4.2   1.9   8.6   2.2
 4. 10.2.68.254                                              0.0%    11    1.9   3.2   0.7   5.9   1.8
 5. 10.46.168.89                                             0.0%    11    5.9  16.7   2.5  59.5  20.6
 6. bb1.cyberangel.awmn                                      0.0%    11    5.9  17.5   1.9  61.9  19.4
 7. gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn                                 0.0%    11    5.9  18.0   1.9  74.7  25.3
 8. gw-anman-badge.awmn                                     40.0%    11  132.6  52.2   6.5 132.6  47.3
 9. 10.2.86.238                                             36.4%    11   83.5  90.8   2.5 272.6  91.3
10. gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn                              27.3%    11   11.7  21.2   7.8  60.6  18.2
11. gw-dimitris.warhawk.awmn                                20.0%    11   28.0  22.6   3.4  96.6  30.8
12. gw-warhawk.ririco.awmn                                  30.0%    10    9.8  20.3   6.7  41.1  11.4
13. ???
14. ???
15. ???
16. ???
17. gw-capvar.b52.awmn                                      66.7%     9   25.9 107.4  25.9 218.4  99.6
18. ???
```



```
ping 10.15.164.1
PING 10.15.164.1 (10.15.164.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 10.42.44.245 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable
```



```
whois 10.42.44.245
Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network WHOIS Server
Copyright (c) 2005 Faidon Liambotis <[email protected]>
Report bugs to http://wind.cube.gr/

  Network............. 10.42.44.0/24
  Creation Date....... 2004-01-12 00:00:00
  Node................ B52 (#616)
  Node Owner.......... B52
  Area/Region......... Δήμος Περιστερίου, Νομαρχία Αθηνών
  Website............. http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=616
```

----------


## B52

> .....


Εσενα τα mtr,ping και τα συναφη δειχνουν οτι το συγκεκριμενο route το εχω εγω και ο Σπυρος αλλα μεσα στους routers δεν υπαρχει πουθενα... βγαλε ακρη...  ::  





> Β52 εσυ τι PATH έχεις gia to 10.15.164.0/24


Δεν το εχω καν... το 10.15.164.0/24

----------


## apoikos

> Είναι ευκαιρία! Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το φίλτρο και στα εισερχόμενα να δούμε αν επεμβαίνει πριν ή μετα το parsing του AS_PATH!


Ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα, και δυστυχώς δεν παίζει. Το φιλτράρισμα γίνεται στα parsed routes  ::

----------


## jchr

Και σε μενα , μια απ τα ιδια 
οταν ανοιξω το bgp με xtreme πεφτουν ολα τα αλλα 
βεβαια επειδη καποιοι "πειραματιζονται" κι εγω ειμαι θρασιτατος...
οποτε πολυ απλα .. εκλεισα τα peers που μου δημιουργουν προβλημα και μπηκα και σε δυο τρις routers φιλων που εχω access , του εκλεισα κι απο εκει κανα δυο link's και παιζω μια χαρα  ::   ::  
ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ  ::   ::  
εχουμε μπλεξει με δυο τρις μ.. γκιοζηδες 

ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΤΟ ROUTER ΓΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ... ΕΤΣΙ... ΕΙΣ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑΣ

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχει ένα ψιλομπάχαλο αυτή την στιγμή. 
O bliz μου φέρνει μόνο δύο routes, ο dti 1, από RF κολλάω ως συνήθως στον jchr και γενικά δεν βγαίνω πουθενά. 

Μία λογική εξήγηση είναι ο bliz να έχει χωρίσει στα δύο  ::

----------


## ngia

> Υπάρχει ένα ψιλομπάχαλο αυτή την στιγμή. 
> O bliz μου φέρνει μόνο δύο routes, ο dti 1, από RF κολλάω ως συνήθως στον jchr και γενικά δεν βγαίνω πουθενά. 
> 
> Μία λογική εξήγηση είναι ο bliz να έχει χωρίσει στα δύο


ή απλά φτιάχνει τα καλώδια του...για 48 ώρες..

----------


## yang

> ή απλά φτιάχνει τα καλώδια του...για 48 ώρες..


Πανω απ'όλα αισιοδοξία.  ::  

Για http://www.awmn στο bgp έχω 7 hops:


```
8415 6308 4483 6459 191 941 2801
```

Αλλα δεν...


```
yang-router:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hop
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  0.874
 2  gw-attika.apollonas.awmn (10.2.117.230)
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)
 4  gw-bedrock.nkout.awmn (10.23.31.37)  2.32
 5  10.19.140.209 (10.19.140.209)  7.522 ms
 6  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)
 7  * *
yang-router:~#
```

Ο attika (ενα hop μετά απο εμένα) εχει επίσης 7 hops και φτάνει.
τοις πταίει?

----------


## acoul

Το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με την υλοποίηση BGP Confederations και λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για αυτούς που ευθύνονται για αυτό, το οποίο προσωπικά θεωρώ εξίσου κακή ιδέα αν όχι χειρότερη με τα φίλτρα που μπορεί κάποιος κόμβος ανεξέλεγκτα να βάζει. Τα προβλήματα τα ζούμε τόσο καιρό και κανείς από όσους ευθύνονται για αυτή τη κατάσταση δεν έχει βγει να πει κουβέντα. Το routing δεν θα πρέπει να το πειράζει κανείς, αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι άγραφος νόμος που ο κάθε Bx/Ax κόμβος οφείλει να σέβεται και τηρεί !! 

Το πρόβλημα δείχνει να αντιμετωπίζεται ενεργοποιώντας σε ενεργό link το multihop στο BGP με τον κόμβο που σταματάει να στέλνει routes. Επιφυλάσσομαι βέβαια για τυχόν παρενέργειες που πιθανόν η ενεργοποίηση του multihop μπορεί να φέρει.

----------


## NetTraptor

To multihop δεν διορθώνει τίποτα… απλά πάει και συνδέεται από άλλη κατεύθυνση… μάλιστα και ο άλλος λογικά πρέπει να το έχει enabled … μην δίνουμε ότι συμβουλές να είναι… 

Θα το κάνουμε ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ μπάχαλο…  ::  edit please  ::

----------


## yang

Δεν μας έφτανε η κλασική λούπα......



```
*> 10.14.157.0/24   10.2.90.222                            0 8415 3115 276 616 1286 3757 941 -->191 191 191 191<-->6459 6459 6459 6459 6459<-- 841 2125 2435 737 66 3166 891 416 4003 533 2113 7659 3755 2922 3067 3664 4936 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 4357 4343 1790 4272 7603 3451 2581 6421 4016 7051 7284 7578 8029 3280 4272 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 7603 4272 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 2339 1653 7425 2277 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 3451 1265 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4343 4357 23 1790 4272 7603 7651 4371 6674 4 4263 4272 7603 3451 1265 23 4357 4343 1790 4272 7603 3451 1265 405 23 2277 4266 6202 2523 2514 6696 2366 4530 6840 1702 3990 7830 4218 4405 3629 4272 1790 4343 5091 3530 6631 4422 3473 4343 3110 4935 913 2379 199 956 810 i
```

----------


## apollonas

Ωχχχχχ! Είχαμε διακοπή για διαφημίσεις και τώρα αρχίζει το δεύτερο μέρος! Ή καλύτερα τώρα αρχίζουν οι δεύτερες "διαφημίσεις"!  ::

----------


## acoul

1). Τα φίλτρα που έχουν δημοσιευθεί εδώ για το MT δουλεύουν τελικά;

Το παρακάτω script σε unix βοηθάει να δει κανείς ποιοί κόμβοι αναμεταδίδουν περισσότερο το πρόβλημα με τις λούπες:


```
cat $1 | tr ' ' '\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr  | head -n 20
```

όπου $1 είναι το αρχείο με τα πολλά AS

2). Έβαλα φίλτρο σε ότι MT<-->quagga μου έφερνε λούπες από τη μεριά της quagga στο BGP in και για τον κορμό dti<-->ttel<-->katsaros_m<-->ozonet_m<-->arxontas κλπ. τέλος οι λούπες καθάρισαν ... επιπλέον μπορώ να κάνω κανονικά trace & ping σε όσα AS έχει μπει το φίλτρο από άλλες διεξόδους που προφανώς δεν αντιμετωπίζουν ακόμη το πρόβλημα.

3). Τα AS που φαίνεται να εμπλέκονται στο πρόβλημα είναι τα παρακάτω:



> 29 23
> 23 4343
> 23 1790
> 21 4357
> 12 3451
> 9 1265
> 7 4272
> 5 7603
> 5 6459
> ...





> 29 23
> 23 4343
> 23 1790
> 21 4357
> 12 3451
> 9 1265
> 7 4272
> 5 7603
> 5 6459
> ...


4). Το φίλτρο:



> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^23$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^4343$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^1790$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^4357$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^3451$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^1265$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^4272$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS permit .*
> 
> ...


Θεωρώ ότι η εφαρμογή του φίλτρου είναι απαραίτητη για να αντιμετωπιστεί το θέμα του Deny-of-Service του δικτύου. Μπορεί να είναι ενάντια στους άγραφους κανόνες το όποιο φίλτρο, αν και το policy routing που κάποιες ψυχές παίζουν φίλτρο είναι, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο όχι μόνο δεν δημιουργεί DoS αλλά το αντιμετωπίζει σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό.

----------


## spirosco

To as-path-length filter για να δουλεψει σωστα απαιτει μια διορθωση.
Απο 20-200 που ηταν το προτεινομενο αρχικα, θα πρεπει να γινει 25-512.
Με 25 hops ειμαστε ανετα μεσα στην μεγαλυτερη πραγματικη διαδρομη που μπορει να υπαρχει αυτη τη στιγμη στον κορμο.
Επειτα απο ενδειξη του nettraptor, το 512 ειναι και το max path length που μπορει να δεχθει το mikrotik πριν αρχισει τα καλαματιανα.

Τονιζω πως δουλευει μονο σε routing-test.

Παρεπιπτοντως, διαβαζα το mtik forum χθες, και ειδα πως στο 2.9.28 εχουν διορθωσει πολλα bgp bugs. Μενει να κυκλοφορησει για να δουμε αν εχουν κανει προοδο.

edit. Ειχα γραψει πριν μερικες βδομαδες πως τετοιου ειδους φιλτραρισμα πρεπει να θεωρειται must, εφοσον γινεται με ευλαβεια, γιατι εκτος απο καταστολη ανεπιθυμητων φαινομενων, βοηθαει και στην προληψη τους.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχετε Ξεσαλώσει τελείως… για πολύ ξύλο…. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΘΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ…. Μα είσαστε μπιτ για μπιτ για μπιτ τελικά…

Γιατί δεν παίρνετε τηλέφωνο αυτούς που σας φταίνε και να ζητήσετε εξηγήσεις…

Ξανά περιέγραψε μου τον τρόπο με τον όποιο μάζεψες τους παραπάνω… ? δεν το πολυκαταλαβα… απλά βρήκες ποιοι κόμβοι επαναλαμβάνονται μέσα σε loops και πόσες φόρες? 

Ή κατάλαβα λάθος… ? Το αρχείο με τα πολλά ASes???? Πολλά είναι τι να κάνουμε?

Η λογική και η τεχνική μπορεί να είναι σωστή… το action είναι λίγο βρώμικο… στο λέω εγώ για να μην βγει ο Papashark και στο πει σε κανένα 5ghz.
Αν μπορείς να βοηθηθεί και να βοηθηθούμε από αυτόν τον τρόπο εντοπισμό members σε loops… πάμε να δούμε τι πρόβλημα έχουν αυτοί οι κόμβοι που λες… όχι να τους φιλτράρουμε και να τους πετάξουμε έξω για να μάθουν… μπορεί να έχεις και άδικο στις υποθέσεις σου το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Επειτα απο ενδειξη του nettraptor, το 512 ειναι και το max path length που μπορει να δεχθει το mikrotik πριν αρχισει τα καλαματιανα.


Διορθώνω… ο Acynonix είχε βρει ένα τέτοιο νούμερο σαν limit. Τον ρώτησα κάπου σε ένα thread πως βγήκε αυτό αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν μου απάντησε ή τι μου απάντησε… πάντως σε δοκιμές κάπου εκεί το πέρανε στο χέρι..

Απλώς συγκράτησα τον αριθμό 513 και αποφάσισα από την αρχή να βάλω κάπως έτσι το filter…
Θα ανατρέξω λίγο στα thread να δω μπας και θυμάμαι και το νούμερο λάθος…  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ```
> 2006/07/16 21:22:06 errors: BGP: Malformed AS path length is 514
> 2006/07/16 21:22:06 informational: BGP: %NOTIFICATION: sent to neighbor 10.2.16.86 3/11 (UPDATE Message Error/Malformed AS_PATH) 0 b
> ytes 
> 2006/07/16 21:22:06 informational: BGP: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.2.16.86 Down BGP Notification send
> ```
> 
> Λογω του bug των mikrotik με τα φαντασματα routes, τα AS_PATHS αυξάνουν τόσο πολύ σε μήκος που δεν χωράνε πιά στο πίνακα όπου αποθηκεύονται.
> 
> Αποτελεσμα: Μόλις φτάσει τα 513? ASes σε μήκος, ο επόμενος που θα προσθέσει το AS του στην πραγματικότητα δε το προσθέτει. Η πληροφορία χάνετε αλλά ο attribute length αυξάνει. Στη συνέχεια το στέλνει σε όλους τους γείτονες του, συγκρινουν το δηλωμενο μήκος με τον πραγματικό αριθμό των AS που παίρνουν, το βρίσκουν ασύμφωνο και ρίχνουν όλοι τη σύνδεση. Έτσι μένει πάντα μόνο ένας, αυτός που εξ αρχής στέλνει το μακρύ AS_PATH.



Το σενάριο δεν ξέρω σε τι θεωρητικά στοιχειά βασίζετε και κατά πόσο είναι σωστή συμπεριφορά… but there you go…

----------


## acoul

> Έχετε Ξεσαλώσει τελείως… για πολύ ξύλο…. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΘΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ…. Μα είσαστε μπιτ για μπιτ για μπιτ τελικά…
> 
> Γιατί δεν παίρνετε τηλέφωνο αυτούς που σας φταίνε και να ζητήσετε εξηγήσεις…
> 
> Ξανά περιέγραψε μου τον τρόπο με τον όποιο μάζεψες τους παραπάνω… ? δεν το πολυκαταλαβα… απλά βρήκες ποιοι κόμβοι επαναλαμβάνονται μέσα σε loops και πόσες φόρες? 
> 
> Ή κατάλαβα λάθος… ? Το αρχείο με τα πολλά ASes???? Πολλά είναι τι να κάνουμε?
> 
> Η λογική και η τεχνική μπορεί να είναι σωστή… το action είναι λίγο βρώμικο… στο λέω εγώ για να μην βγει ο Papashark και στο πει σε κανένα 5ghz.
> Αν μπορείς να βοηθηθεί και να βοηθηθούμε από αυτόν τον τρόπο εντοπισμό members σε loops… πάμε να δούμε τι πρόβλημα έχουν αυτοί οι κόμβοι που λες… όχι να τους φιλτράρουμε και να τους πετάξουμε έξω για να μάθουν… μπορεί να έχεις και άδικο στις υποθέσεις σου το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ?


το πολύ σκυλοκαφέ φέρνει παρενέργειες ... γαβ γαβ .. αν βρεiς κάτι καλύτερο, κανένα καινούργιο κουμπί δηλαδή πες μας και εμάς να βρούμε το φως μας ... μέχρι τότε I repeat my self: δεν έβγαινε το routing προς τα έξω, να το ξαναπώ; φάγαμε ξενύχτι στο ρημάδι το RTFM πάνε τα χρόνια που το κάναμε καθημερινά και βρήκαμε μια λύση που δεν σπάει και διορθώνει κάπως τα πράγματα ... όσο για trace στα AS αυτά παίζει μια και μπήκε το φίλτρο μόνο στα σπασμένα MT που φέρναν το πρόβλημα στις λυγερές quagges !!!

----------


## acoul

> Παρεπιπτοντως, διαβαζα το mtik forum χθες, και ειδα πως στο 2.9.28 εχουν διορθωσει πολλα bgp bugs. Μενει να κυκλοφορησει για να δουμε αν εχουν κανει προοδο.


ούτε στη λάμψη δεν είχαμε τέτοια αγωνία ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

ΟΚ ωραία λύση… πετάς όλο τον Πειραιά έξω…. Και μετά περιμένεις να μην έρθουν να σου βγάλουν τα μάτια… 

Και γιατί νομίζεις ότι φταίνε αυτοί… πως το τεκμηριώνεις και πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε στο να τους βάλουμε σε τάξη… με F#*@*#$& Embedded? Πριν λιγες μέρες είχαμε κάποιους άλλους μέσα σε loops… αυτούς γιατί δεν τους πετάξαμε ήξω… μήπως γιατί από εκεί παίρνουμε Internet?

Να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα στην ρίζα του ή να βρούμε ένα way around it… όχι να χαλάσουμε τις καρδιές μας

----------


## acoul

> ```
> 2006/07/16 21:22:06 errors: BGP: Malformed AS path length is 514
> 2006/07/16 21:22:06 informational: BGP: %NOTIFICATION: sent to neighbor 10.2.16.86 3/11 (UPDATE Message Error/Malformed AS_PATH) 0 b
> ytes 
> 2006/07/16 21:22:06 informational: BGP: %ADJCHANGE: neighbor 10.2.16.86 Down BGP Notification send
> ```
> 
> Λογω του bug των mikrotik με τα φαντασματα routes, τα AS_PATHS αυξάνουν τόσο πολύ σε μήκος που δεν χωράνε πιά στο πίνακα όπου αποθηκεύονται.
> 
> Αποτελεσμα: Μόλις φτάσει τα 513? ASes σε μήκος, ο επόμενος που θα προσθέσει το AS του στην πραγματικότητα δε το προσθέτει. Η πληροφορία χάνετε αλλά ο attribute length αυξάνει. Στη συνέχεια το στέλνει σε όλους τους γείτονες του, συγκρινουν το δηλωμενο μήκος με τον πραγματικό αριθμό των AS που παίρνουν, το βρίσκουν ασύμφωνο και ρίχνουν όλοι τη σύνδεση. Έτσι μένει πάντα μόνο ένας, αυτός που εξ αρχής στέλνει το μακρύ AS_PATH.


Να συμπληρώσω, ότι παρατηρώντας το πρόβλημα βλέπει κανείς ότι υπάρχει ένα φαινόμενο amplification από λίγα και συγκεκριμένα ASs. Αν βρεθεί τι κοινό έχουν αυτά τα ASs μεταξύ τους τότε θα έχουμε πιθανότητες να εντοπίσουμε και ίσως λύσουμε το πρόβλημα. Μέχρι τότε προσπαθούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε με το βέλτιστο δυνατό τρόπο με στόχο την αδιάλειπτη δρομολόγηση του δικτύου !!

----------


## yang

> Πριν λιγες μέρες είχαμε κάποιους άλλους μέσα σε loops


Εγώ τώρα...πως έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι πάντα οι ίδιοι  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
>  Πριν λιγες μέρες είχαμε κάποιους άλλους μέσα σε loops
> 
> 
> Εγώ τώρα...πως έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι πάντα οι ίδιοι


Γιατί απλά έτσι είναι. Ένα capture από τον yang στις 19 Ιουλίου:


```
     40 23
     21 1265
     20 405
     19 4343
     18 4357
     18 1790
      6 3451
      3 2277
      2 7603
      2 5078
      2 2339
```

και ένα σημερινό πριν το φίλτρο από τον dti:


```
     29 23
     23 4343
     23 1790
     21 4357
     12 3451
      9 1265
      7 4272
      5 7603
      5 6459
      4 191
      2 2277
```

----------


## yang

> Γιατί απλά έτσι είναι.


Η ερώτηση ήταν.....φιλολογική.  ::

----------


## acoul

> ΟΚ ωραία λύση… πετάς όλο τον Πειραιά έξω….


από τον κόμβο του dti με τα φίλτρα ο Πειραιάς δείχνει μια χαρά ...


```
 1. bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn                                0.0%     6    1.2   1.2   1.1   1.5   0.2
 2. 10.34.62.66                                                 0.0%     6    3.0   3.1   1.7   8.2   2.6
 3. 10.34.62.74                                                 0.0%     6    3.5   2.5   1.9   3.5   0.6
 4. gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn                                  0.0%     6    2.6  11.1   2.6  51.7  19.9
 5. gw-vaggos13.sw1hfq.awmn                                     0.0%     6   20.3   9.8   3.3  20.3   6.0
 6. gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn                                     0.0%     6   28.1  16.1   5.4  28.1   9.6
 7. 10.80.190.121                                               0.0%     6    4.8  12.8   4.8  33.7  11.5
 8. gw-vassilis.cha0s.awmn                                      0.0%     6   29.6  19.8   6.9  29.6   8.0
 9. master-gw.cha0s.awmn                                        0.0%     5   54.2  29.7   9.5  54.2  17.0
10. nadia.cha0s.awmn                                            0.0%     5   19.4  21.9   8.8  38.8  11.8
```



```
 1. bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn                                0.0%     7    1.2   1.4   1.1   2.9   0.6
 2. 10.34.62.66                                                 0.0%     6    1.8   2.0   1.7   2.4   0.3
 3. 10.34.62.74                                                 0.0%     6    2.9   2.2   2.0   2.9   0.4
 4. gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn                                  0.0%     6    4.1  11.1   3.0  41.6  15.0
 5. gw-vaggos13.sw1hfq.awmn                                     0.0%     6    9.4  36.1   4.8  62.6  24.4
 6. gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn                                     0.0%     6   43.0  37.4   6.0  82.3  26.1
 7. gw-sw1jgg.papashark.awmn                                    0.0%     6   17.7  33.0   7.6  84.1  29.0
 8. sharkorouter.papashark.awmn                                 0.0%     6   13.4  18.9   8.5  31.2   8.8
```

----------


## ngia

> ...Θεωρώ ότι η εφαρμογή του φίλτρου είναι απαραίτητη για να αντιμετωπιστεί το θέμα του Deny-of-Service του δικτύου. Μπορεί να είναι ενάντια στους άγραφους κανόνες το όποιο φίλτρο, αν και το policy routing που κάποιες ψυχές παίζουν φίλτρο είναι, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο όχι μόνο δεν δημιουργεί DoS αλλά το αντιμετωπίζει σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό.


και 'γω θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι λύση ούτε μέτρο..αποφάσισες μόνος σου, χωρίς τεχνική τεκμηρίωση, και το μόνο που κάνει είναι να επιτρέπει να παίζεις εσύ καλύτερα από τους άλλους, άλλο κάτι δεν κάνει

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...Θεωρώ ότι η εφαρμογή του φίλτρου είναι απαραίτητη για να αντιμετωπιστεί το θέμα του Deny-of-Service του δικτύου. Μπορεί να είναι ενάντια στους άγραφους κανόνες το όποιο φίλτρο, αν και το policy routing που κάποιες ψυχές παίζουν φίλτρο είναι, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο όχι μόνο δεν δημιουργεί DoS αλλά το αντιμετωπίζει σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό.
> 
> 
> και 'γω θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι λύση ούτε μέτρο..αποφάσισες μόνος σου, χωρίς τεχνική τεκμηρίωση, και το μόνο που κάνει είναι να επιτρέπει να παίζεις εσύ καλύτερα από τους άλλους, άλλο κάτι δεν κάνει


Αν έχεις κάποια καλύτερη πρόταση με χαρά να την ακούσουμε και εφαρμόσουμε, αν και η συγκεκριμένη λύση αντιμετώπισε αμέσως το πρόβλημα σε πάνω από δέκα routers που έχω πρόσβαση. Το πρόβλημα ήταν μονόδρομος μια και δεν βγαίναν διαδρομές πολλών κόμβων. Υπάρχει public read access στους BGP routers του #913 κόμβου;

----------


## ngia

Αναφέρεις ο πρόβλημα και τη σκέψη σου, δίνεις τις παρατηρήσεις σου, ζητάς την άποψη άλλων, επικοινωνείς με αυτούς που νομίζεις ότι έχουν το πρόβλημα, συνεργάζεσαι μαζί τους ή με άλλους ώστε να απομονωθεί το πρόβλημα, αν από τη διαδικασία προκύψει σαν κοινή λογική από το δίκτυο ότι πρέπει να μπει φίλτρο προκειμένου να λυθεί το πρόβλημα τότε αυτό μπαίνει.

----------


## acoul

> Αναφέρεις ο πρόβλημα και τη σκέψη σου, δίνεις τις παρατηρήσεις σου, ζητάς την άποψη άλλων


Τα παραπάνω έγιναν με την δημοσίευση όλων των σχετικών στοιχείων. Να τολμήσω να πω ότι το πρόβλημα υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετές εβδομάδες και μέχρι σήμερα δεν είδα κάποια τεκμηριωμένη ανάλυση και κατευθύνσεις προς τη λύση του.



> επικοινωνείς με αυτούς που νομίζεις ότι έχουν το πρόβλημα, συνεργάζεσαι μαζί τους ή με άλλους ώστε να απομονωθεί το πρόβλημα, αν από τη διαδικασία προκύψει σαν κοινή λογική από το δίκτυο ότι πρέπει να μπει φίλτρο προκειμένου να λυθεί το πρόβλημα τότε αυτό μπαίνει.


Αλήθεια οι δικές σας ενέργειες ποιές είναι μέχρι σήμερα. Τι έχετε κάνει για να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα και βρεθεί κάποια λύση;

----------


## acoul

> αποφάσισες μόνος σου, χωρίς τεχνική τεκμηρίωση, και το μόνο που κάνει είναι να επιτρέπει να παίζεις εσύ καλύτερα από τους άλλους, άλλο κάτι δεν κάνει


1 εικόνα 1000 λέξεις

----------


## alex-23

> Και σε μενα , μια απ τα ιδια 
> οταν ανοιξω το bgp με xtreme πεφτουν ολα τα αλλα


και εγω τα ιδια  ::  

οταν ανοιγω το bgp kladaki τοτε...
τι φταιει  ::

----------


## yang

```
*> 10.19.139.0/24   10.2.90.242                            0 7902 7234 2851 8635 8580 1084 4704 2036 1 543 2720 -->191 4167<-- 6459 3990 9412 8039 7347 6257 413 2581 3451 2339 6674 4371 -->191 4167<-- 2775 38 4953 3914 913 410 4097 1982 1819 2523 6202 3667 7659 4016 6421 4904 1286 45 2801 941 41 i
*                   10.2.90.222                            0 8415 3115 3629 4405 4218 1397 8580 1084 4704 2036 1 543 2720 -->191 4167<-- 6459 3990 9412 8039 7347 6257 413 2581 3451 2339 6674 4371 -->191 4167<-- 2775 38 4953 3914 913 410 4097 1982 1819 2523 6202 3667 7659 4016 6421 4904 1286 45 2801 941 41 i
```

mt 2.9.27

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jchr
> 
> Και σε μενα , μια απ τα ιδια 
> οταν ανοιξω το bgp με xtreme πεφτουν ολα τα αλλα 
> 
> 
> και εγω τα ιδια  
> 
> οταν ανοιγω το bgp kladaki τοτε...
> τι φταιει


To έχει αναλύσει διεξοδικά ο Acinonyx.
Όταν σου έρχεται σκουλικαντέρα απο το BGP και πάς να την ανακοινώσεις με την σειρά σου στους υπόλοιπους τότε αν η σκουλικαντέρα ξεπερνά ένα συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος (και μέ σένα μέσα αυτή την φορά) πέφτει το BGP με τους υπόλοιπους.

Bug του ΜΤ η δημιουργία σκουλικαντέρων καθώς και η πτώση του BGP πάνω απο ένα μέγεθος.

----------


## NetTraptor

Και όμως εδώ έρχεται ο spirosco με τεστ το οποίο δείχνει στα logs ότι ένας MT router σωστά απορρίπτει τα paths που έχουν μέσα τον εαυτό του…

Έχουμε τρελαθεί στο τεστ, στα mail, στην γκρίνια σε forum… εντάξει δεν το έχουμε κάνει και επάγγελμα… αλλά αυτό πάει σε αυτούς που λένε ότι δεν κάνουμε τίποτα.. και ο bliz και ο spirosco και ο ngia και ο Acynonix και ο Β52 και ο Tenorism και ο και ο (συγγνώμη αν ξεχνάω κάποιον από τα δεκάδες άτομα που ασχολούνται)… με ότι τρόπο μπορεί ο καθένας…έχουμε λαχανιάσει ποια… άβυσσος η ψυχή του AWMN routing…

Τα φίλτρα τα έχουμε σκεφτεί πολύ πριν από όλους αλλά ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ μας δεν έχει τόσο θράσος… και κανένας δεν θέλει να δώσει λύσεις με την χαντζάρα.

Είναι πολύ εύκολο να σκεφτεί κανείς τον εαυτό του και πολύ ποιο δύσκολο να δώσει λύση και να προσαρμόσει 400 κόμβους πάνω σε αυτή αλλά και στην νοοτροπία μιας συγκεκριμένης λύσης και κουλτούρας. Πόσο μάλλον όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με workarounds τα οποία πάντα φροντίζουμε όλοι να μην παραβαίνουν του κλασικούς άγραφους κανόνες τους δικτύου και να μην παραβαίνουν καμία από τις διατάξεις της υποτιθέμενης συμφωνίας κυρίων…

Αν έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο όπου οι (δήθεν?) κυρίαρχοι της ταράτσας και της εργασίας, οι ίδιοι που εξυμνούν την ομαδικότητα, την συναδελφικότητα και τα ιδεώδη της ελεύθερης διακίνησης ιδεών, πληροφορίας, κώδικα και γνώσης, να βάζουν φίλτρα και να λύνουν τα προβλήματα του εαυτού τους με την χαντζάρα… τότε λυπάμαι πολύ… βαδίζουμε σε λάθος δρόμο…

Θα παρακαλέσω να αρθούν όλα τα φίλτρα και όλα τα πειράγματα του routing αν έστω και για μια στιγμή πιστεύεται σε αυτά τα οποία αντιπροσωπεύει αυτό το δίκτυο και έχετε έστω και ελάχιστη επίγνωση της κοινωνικής σας ευθύνης ως παλαιότερη…

Τα άλλα μπορούν να λυθούν με συνεργασία… έστω και να αντιμετωπισθούν χοντρά αλλά μόνο κατόπιν εκτεταμένης συζήτησης, troubleshooting, βοήθειας και συνεννόησης… Αλλιώς βαδίζουμε προς καταστάσεις οι οποίες δεν θα έχουν επιστροφή…

Κάπου εδώ έχουμε περάσει την διαχωριστική γραμμή και πρέπει να φερθούμε ώριμα αλλά και σκληρά αν χρειαστεί… γνώμη μου…

Καλές διακοπές σε όλους… θα είμαι εδώ μέχρι την Τετάρτη και στα ενδιάμεσα στησίματος κάποιων νέων φίλων (κόμβους που λόγο δουλειάς έχω παραμελήσει) που θα μπουν στο δίκτυο - ελπίζω να έχουμε κάτι να παραδώσουμε - θα παρακολουθώ και εγώ όπως και άλλοι στενά τα δρώμενα… αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω όπου και όπως θέλετε … you know my numbers… από την άλλη λυπάμαι υπερβολικά για τα τελευταία δρώμενα, από τις υπερβολικά επιπόλαιες κινήσεις (οι φανεροί και αυτοί που ξέρω εγώ είναι μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα … οι άλλοι πόσοι είναι?) και νιώθω πολύ άσχημα… Μην το πάμε παραπέρα ας τελειώσει εδώ αυτό το κεφάλαιο και ας δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε με τον ελεύθερο μας χρόνο…

----------


## jchr

Εδω και κανα δυωρο ... ολα παιζουν κανονικα... 
τι ηταν τελικα τι εφταιγε.. .ξερει κανεις??

----------


## ngia

[quote=acoul]1). Τα φίλτρα που έχουν δημοσιευθεί εδώ για το MT δουλεύουν τελικά;

Το παρακάτω script σε unix βοηθάει να δει κανείς ποιοί κόμβοι αναμεταδίδουν περισσότερο το πρόβλημα με τις λούπες:


```
cat $1 | tr ' ' '\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr  | head -n 20
```

όπου $1 είναι το αρχείο με τα πολλά AS

2). Έβαλα φίλτρο σε ότι MT<-->quagga μου έφερνε λούπες από τη μεριά της quagga στο BGP in και για τον κορμό dti<-->ttel<-->katsaros_m<-->ozonet_m<-->arxontas κλπ. τέλος οι λούπες καθάρισαν ... επιπλέον μπορώ να κάνω κανονικά trace & ping σε όσα AS έχει μπει το φίλτρο από άλλες διεξόδους που προφανώς δεν αντιμετωπίζουν ακόμη το πρόβλημα.

3). Τα AS που φαίνεται να εμπλέκονται στο πρόβλημα είναι τα παρακάτω:



> 29 23
> 23 4343
> 23 1790
> 21 4357
> 12 3451
> 9 1265
> 7 4272
> 5 7603
> 5 6459
> ...





> 29 23
> 23 4343
> 23 1790
> 21 4357
> 12 3451
> 9 1265
> 7 4272
> 5 7603
> 5 6459
> ...


4). Το φίλτρο:



> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^23$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^4343$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^1790$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^4357$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^3451$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^1265$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS deny ^4272$
> ip as-path access-list BOGUS:AS permit .*
> 
> ...


Θεωρώ ότι η εφαρμογή του φίλτρου είναι απαραίτητη για να αντιμετωπιστεί το θέμα του Deny-of-Service του δικτύου. Μπορεί να είναι ενάντια στους άγραφους κανόνες το όποιο φίλτρο, αν και το policy routing που κάποιες ψυχές παίζουν φίλτρο είναι, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο όχι μόνο δεν δημιουργεί DoS αλλά το αντιμετωπίζει σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό.[/quote:50191]

θα το επαναλάβω..
Κόβονται όχι invalid διαδρομές (π.χ διαδρομή που μας έρχεται με μήκος λίστας των AS > 30) αλλά ολόκληρα ASs και διαδρομές που είναι υγιείς.
Το παραπάνω φίλτρο σου λέει όταν μου έρχεται μία διαδρομή π.χ 10.11.12.0/24 και αυτή η διαδρομή περνά από έναν από τους χ,υ,ζ,ω τότε απόρριψε την.

Προφανώς αυτό είναι workaround και όχι λύση και αντιμετωπίζει (?) το πρόβλημα μόνο στους κόμβους που έχει εφαρμοστεί, προκαλώντας και προβλήματα όμως.
Πέρα από τεχνικά λάθος, είναι λάθος διότι το εφάρμοσες μόνος σου, πέρα από κανόνες που αναφέρουμε ότι δρομολογούμε διαφανώς.

Μεγάλες διαδρομές ( 2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: Malformed AS path length is 522 ) είναι αυτές που προκαλούν το drop στις συνδέσεις όπως έχει αναφερθεί. Φίλτρο που να κόβει τα μεγάλα μήκη είναι μία workaround λύση. 
( as-path-length (integer-integer) - length of the AS_PATH attribute, representing the number of ASs that have been traversed. Note that multiple AS_SETs are combined together and counted as 1 AS )

----------


## acoul

Αν βγει το φίλτρο από τον κόμβο, απλά σταματάει το BGP να δουλεύει με τους απέναντι, δες τα σχετικά στατιστικά από το nagios, κάτι το οποίο είναι χειρότερο από απλά να μην περνούν μέσα από τον κόμβο τα συγκεκριμένα 4-5 AS που φαίνεται ότι εμπλέκονται στο πρόβλημα. Υπάρχουν άφθονες άλλες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές από τις οποίες βγαίνουν. Έχεις αντιληφθεί κάποιο σημαντικό πρόβλημα με την υλοποίηση του φίλτρου; Θα μπορούσες να παραθέσεις ένα παράδειγμα σημαντικού προβλήματος που το συγκεκριμένο φίλτρο δημιουργεί πέρα από θεωρία; Επιπλέον έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια καλύτερη λύση να αντιμετωπιστεί το Deny of Service στο BGP από τις σκουληκαντέρες πάνω στα συγκεκριμένα BB links?

----------


## spirosco

> ...
> Καταλαβαινετε πως αν μπορουμε να φιλτραρουμε το μεγιστο αριθμο AS που περιλαμβανεται στο bgp update message,
> ετσι πρακτικα διασφαλιζομαστε απο τις σκουληκαντερες, επιτρεποντας π.χ. max. 20 AS's
> ...


Αλεξ, εσυ τωρα κοβεις συγκεκριμενα AS's απο το routing table σου.
Δες αυτο που προτεινε σε προηγουμενο post o Acinonyx κι ο apoikos για linux routers.
Αντιστοιχα σε mikrotik με routing-test ισχυει αυτο που ειχα προτεινει εγω (και με την επιβεβαιωση του mauve, δουλευει και σε cisco routers).

Αυτο που θες ειναι *να αποριπτεις οσα prefixes σου ερχονται με invalid as path κι οχι να κοψεις συγκεκριμενα AS's*.

Παρτο αλλιως μαστορα  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> ...
> Καταλαβαινετε πως αν μπορουμε να φιλτραρουμε το μεγιστο αριθμο AS που περιλαμβανεται στο bgp update message,
> ετσι πρακτικα διασφαλιζομαστε απο τις σκουληκαντερες, επιτρεποντας π.χ. max. 20 AS's
> ...
> 
> 
> Αλεξ, εσυ τωρα κοβεις συγκεκριμενα AS's απο το routing table σου.
> ...


Δεν τα κόβω με την έννοια reject - drop, απλά δεν τα κάνω pass through. Για ποιό φίλτρο μιλάς; Έχεις ένα παράδειγμα που να έχει δοκιμαστεί με επιτυχία σαν αυτό που δημοσίευσα πιο πάνω; Γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια σχετική συνάντηση να το συζητήσουμε από κοντά; Το πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί από μόνο του. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει αντιληπτό, αλλά το φίλτρο μπήκε γιατί δεν παίζανε 10+ κόμβοι κορμού ... !!

----------


## Ernest0x

Acoul, αυτό που πρέπει να κρατήσεις είναι πως το κόψιμο που κάνεις μπορεί να γίνει και με άλλον ιδανικότερο τρόπο. Και όταν λέω ιδανικότερο, εννοώ τρόπο που δεν θα ξεχωρίζει paths βάσει συγκεκριμένων AS (τα οποία ναι μεν τώρα δημιουργούν πρόβλημα αλλά σε 2 ώρες π.χ. μπορεί να μην δημιουργούν), αλλά σύμφωνα με το μήκος τους. Ο τρόπος που ακολουθείς τώρα δεν είναι ιδανικός και για έναν άλλο λόγο: Μπορεί το ίδιο AS να περιλαμβάνεται ταυτόχρονα σε ένα ή περισσότερα προβληματικά paths αλλά και σε ένα ή περισσότερο υγιή paths, οπότε με το φίλτρο σου απορρίπτεις και τα υγιή.




> Μεγάλες διαδρομές ( 2006/07/27 01:08:20 BGP: Malformed AS path length is 522 ) είναι αυτές που προκαλούν το drop στις συνδέσεις όπως έχει αναφερθεί. Φίλτρο που να κόβει τα μεγάλα μήκη είναι μία workaround λύση.


Ακριβώς. 
Όμως, καλό είναι ν' αρχίσουμε να την διαφημίζουμε αυτήν την λύση (το φίλτρο με βάση το μήκος των AS paths) γιατί:

1) Ναι μεν εξαφανίζει τις "κακιές" διαδρομές τοπικά, αλλά προστατεύει τα υγιή paths σε όλο το δίκτυο (δεν διακόπτεται η ανταλλαγή routes με τους peers, αφού δεν έχουμε drops).
2) Δεν έχουμε ενδείξεις/αποδείξεις ότι δημιουργεί άλλα προβλήματα.
3) Σε όσους περισσότερους κόμβους εφαρμοστεί τόσο καλύτερο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα.
4) H πολλαπλή παρουσία του ίδιου AS στο ίδιο path φανερώνει πως το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε buggy software και όχι σε λάθος configuration (τέτοια paths δεν θα έπρεπε να κατασκευάζονται απ' το software όσο misconfigured και αν είναι αυτό). Επομένως, μια ριζική λύση θα ήταν το patching/upgrading του software. 
Ωστόσο, το επίπεδο και η διασπορά της τεχνογνωσίας μας κυμαίνονται σε επίπεδα που δεν επιτρέπουν να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο σε μεγάλη κλίμακα. Παράλληλα, υπάρχουν και άλλοι, μη ελεγχόμενοι παράγοντες που δεν επιτρέπουν καν μια προσπάθεια από μέρους μας, όπως για παράδειγμα η μεγάλη σε έκταση χρήση κλειστού ή/και "σπασμένου" λογισμικού. Ακόμα και αν υπάρξει λύση από τρίτους (άλλες κοινότητες ή εταιρείες software), δεν είναι εύκολο να εφαρμοσθεί σε μεγάλη κλίμακα γιατί εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν κάποιοι απ' τους παραπάνω περιορισμούς. Περιληπτικά, θα έλεγα πως, στο δίκτυό μας, οι λύσεις σε επίπεδο configuration είναι πιο αποδοτικές απ' τις λύσεις σε επίπεδο κώδικα.

Μειονεκτήματα της συγκεκριμένης λύσης:
1) Αντιμετωπίζοντας τις συνέπειες του προβλήματος, το κάνει αόρατο, κάτι που δυσκολεύει το έργο όσων μπορούν και θέλουν να δώσουν μια ριζική λύση.
2) Δεν εφαρμόζεται με την ίδια ευκολία σε όλους τους routers.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν είναι τελείως κακό να υπάρχει αυτό σαν extra configuration μέσα στο backbone.. ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσουμε να ξέρουμε τι γίνετε σε όλους τους router μέσα στο δίκτυο και ποτέ δεν θα έχουμε αρκετά μέσα για να το αντιμετωπίσουμε…

FACE THE FACTS… δεν έχουμε κεντρικό έλεγχο σε τίποτα… είναι ένα downside του open, free, άστατου και αναρχικού… 

Από την άλλη μας δίνει εμπειρίες… και άλλη οπτική γωνία στο routing security…

Κάπως έτσι πρέπει να δούμε το φιλτράρισμα των μεγάλων AS Path … 

Με τα στοιχεία που έχουμε μπορεί και το τονίζω να είναι το routing test… αποκλείω εντελώς τις παλαιές Version Mikrotik και περιλαμβάνω κάθε νέο open source base custom linux που έχει μπει στο δίκτυο τον τελευταίο καιρό… δεν έχω δει κάτι που να αποδεικνύει το αντίθετο τελεία και παύλα. Πριν ας πούμε 6 μήνες δεν είχαμε τέτοια προβλήματα … τώρα όμως μετά από τα 1 ASing, την εισαγωγή μερικών non stable προγραμμάτων και non standard routing config… έχουμε πρόβλημα

Άρα δίνω 50-50 χωρίς να βάζω το χέρι στην φωτιά για τίποτα διότι υπάρχουν ενδείξεις αλλά και αντενδείξεις μαζί…

Η τελευταία περίπτωση που είναι και η ποιο απίθανη διότι δεν θα μπορούσα να το πιστέψω είναι το mass routing table contamination… απίθανο αλλά σίγουρα εφικτό…

Το ποιο απίθανο είναι ότι όλοι εμείς οι “γκουρου” (σε πολύ μεγάλα εισαγωγικά) ενώ καταφέραμε να πιάσουμε τι παίζει σχετικά ταυτόχρονα, αποτύχαμε να δώσουμε στον καημένο τον acoul να καταλάβει τι είναι το πρόβλημα και ποιο το work around…
Για αυτό μπορούμε όλοι να ζητήσουμε ταπεινά συγνώμη….
Δοκίμασε την λύση για Linux, ΜΤ και Cisco ίσως να σε βολεύει καλύτερα χωρίς να θίγεις αλλά ούτε να κόβεις τον πολυαγαπημένο Πειραιά…

Αν υπάρχει έστω και 1 υγιείς διαδρομή από αυτές που κόβεις και είναι η μοναδική έξοδος που έχει o Πειραιάς (δηλαδή μέσο κάποιου router σου) τότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις… you are in for some trouble…

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει read access για το BGP στους MT routers για τα ακόλουθα ASs?


```
913
1286
2801
```

και για τα ΜΤ που εμπλέκονται στο πρόβλημα:


```
23
4343
1790
4357
3451
1265
4272
7603
6459
```




> χωρίς να θίγεις αλλά ούτε να κόβεις τον πολυαγαπημένο Πειραιά…


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαστρεβλώνουμε την πραγματικότητα για να κάνουμε προσωπικές επιθέσεις σε άτομα που δεν πίνουν καφέ για παράδειγμα αλλά σοκολατούχο γάλα ... Ο Πειραιάς δεν έχει κοπεί και δουλεύει καλύτερα από πριν με τα συγκεκριμένα φίλτρα που έχουν μπει σε 2 από τους 20 routers που είχαν το πρόβλημα. Αν έχεις συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία για το πρόβλημα θα παρακαλούσα να τα παραθέσεις και όχι να κάνουμε δηλώσεις εντυπωσιασμού !!

Ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει αν και ποιός δουλεύει για τη λύση αυτού του τόσο σημαντικού προβλήματος. Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξει ένα σχετικό κάλεσμα και να καθίσουν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να συζητήσουν σοβαρά για το θέμα αυτό.

Χαίρομαι πάντως που ακούω ότι ο Πειραιάς έγινε ... πολυαγαπημένος ... καιρός ήταν !!

----------


## acoul

> Καταλαβαινετε πως αν μπορουμε να φιλτραρουμε το μεγιστο αριθμο AS που περιλαμβανεται στο bgp update message,
> ετσι πρακτικα διασφαλιζομαστε απο τις σκουληκαντερες, επιτρεποντας π.χ. max. 20 AS's
> ...


Με τον τρόπο αυτό δεν καθαρίζεις τις λούπες οι οποίες και κακώς παραμένουν στο routing που όλοι ανακοινώνουμε. Το φίλτρο acoul, αφαιρεί τις προβληματικές λούπες μόνο στα σημεία που εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα, και δεν τις περνάει στους απέναντι. Οι λούπες πιθανόν να δημιουργούνται από κακό routing setup ή κακή BGP υλοποίηση σε επίπεδο software σε κάποια MikroTik. Δεν συζητάμε για απομόνωση συγκεκριμένων ASs σε όλο το δίκτυο, αλλά για απομάκρυνση συγκεκριμένων ASs που εμπλέκονται σε λούπες στα σημεία που εμφανίζονται οι λούπες.

Ο περιορισμός του prefix length το μόνο που κάνει είναι να προστατεύσει το BGP από το να σκάσει, το οποίο είναι και ενάντια στο RFC. Υπάρχει λόγος που σκάει το BGP σε πάνω από 522 prefixes και οι ειδικοί του χώρου αποφάσισαν ότι όταν κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει θα πρέπει να τερματίζεται το BGP session για να μην προκληθεί το cha0s ... Τώρα βρήκαμε εμείς workarround να παρακάμψουμε αυτό το RFC και να συνεχίσουμε να αναμεταδίδουμε τις λούπες με truncated prefix-length ... μόνο Έλληνες γκούρου θα σκεφτόντουσαν τέτοια λύση και πολύ σωστά ο acinonyx την απέρριψε εξ' αρχής ως λύση !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Τώρα σοβαρά ρε Αλέξανδρε δεν καταλαβαίνεις ή το παίζεις σορλολο… 

Από έναν από τους ρουτερ που έχεις βάλει το φίλτρο, μπορείς να κάνεις Ping μια IP που ανήκει στα subnet αυτών των ASes? 

Αφού δεν μπορείς… σημαίνει ότι κάποιες διαδρομές υγιέστατες και τροφαντές … τις κόβεις… δεν τις λαμβάνεις και δεν τις στέλνεις… είναι απλό…
Αν κάποια διαδρομή του Πειραιά υποδεικνύει μόνο δρόμο, τον δρόμο μέσα από κάποιο router σου αυτή κόβετε…. 

Τι προσωπικές επιθέσεις και κουραφέξαλα…  ::

----------


## acoul

> Από έναν από τους ρουτερ που έχεις βάλει το φίλτρο, μπορείς να κάνεις Ping μια IP που ανήκει στα subnet αυτών των ASes? 
> 
> Αφού δεν μπορείς… σημαίνει ότι κάποιες διαδρομές υγιέστατες και τροφαντές … τις κόβεις… δεν τις λαμβάνεις και δεν τις στέλνεις… είναι απλό…
> Αν κάποια διαδρομή του Πειραιά υποδεικνύει μόνο δρόμο, τον δρόμο μέσα από κάποιο router σου αυτή κόβετε….


Λίγο RTFM δεν βλάπτει ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά οκ… εσύ είσαι αγύριστο κεφάλι… δεν λες να το καταλάβεις με τίποτα…  ::

----------


## acoul

> Καλά οκ… εσύ είσαι αγύριστο κεφάλι… δεν λες να το καταλάβεις με τίποτα…


Πραγματικά μπροστά σε τέτοια τρανταχτά επιχειρήματα ... αφοπλίζομαι !!

----------


## NetTraptor

http://www.avici.com/documentation/HTML ... _Pol9.html

http://www.avici.com/documentation/HTML ... eMaps.html

Ίσως να μπορέσεις να το σουλουπώσεις λίγο…  ::

----------


## mojiro

*οποιος θελει να συνεργαστει* στον πειραματισμο γυρω απο την
βελτιωση του προτοκολου ας στηλει ενα pm.

*ζητουνται* εθελοντες με γνωσεις σε bgp, routing, subneting
*ζητουνται* προτασεις/λυσεις με πλεονεκτιματα & μειονεκτηματα

*παρακαλουνται* για ακομη μια φορα οσοι εχουν βαλει φιλτρα
να το πουν. εστω με pm εαν δε θελουν να φανουν. δε το ζηταω
επειδη θελω να τους κανω ντα, αλλα για ευκολοτερο debugging.

το ιδιο ισχυει για οσους εχουν routing-test

*παρακληση:* να κοπει το μπλαμπλα περι πταισματων της mtik ή
των linux ή των win ή οτι αλλο σας ερθει ασχετο με την επιλυση
του προβληματος.

και παλι καλημερα σας

----------


## NetTraptor

Δώσε βάση σε αυτό… είναι πολύ καλύτερο… ^aaa_bbb_aaa$

και αυτο ^nnn.*nnn$

----------


## acoul

> http://www.avici.com/documentation/HTMLDocs/02223-09_revAA/Routing_Pol9.html
> 
> http://www.avici.com/documentation/HTML ... eMaps.html
> 
> Ίσως να μπορέσεις να το σουλουπώσεις λίγο…


Το αφήνω σε εσένα ... καλό είναι σε μια ομάδα, την μπάλα να μην την έχει μόνο ένας στα πόδια του όλη την ώρα ...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Δώσε βάση σε αυτό… είναι πολύ καλύτερο… ^aaa_bbb_aaa$
> 
> και αυτο ^nnn.*nnn$


you are getting there and I am happy για πάμε ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Να ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε που και που έτσι? Όχι cut paste σαν τα distro  ::

----------


## spirosco

Αλεξ, οταν ποναει δαχτυλο δεν κοβεις χερι.
*Με το φιλτρο που προτεινα αποριπτεις τα bgp update messages που περιεχουν prefixes με invalid paths και δεν τα μεταφερεις ουτε και στους γειτονες σου*.
Αρκει αυτο προς το παρον για να μην εχουμε συμπτωματα στο δικτυο σαν κι αυτα που ειχαμε προσφατα.

*Εσυ για να μπορεις να παιζεις με τους γειτονες σου, πηγες κι ΕΚΟΨΕΣ τελειως καποια AS's απο το routing table σου.*  ::  

Το καλεσμα για συζητηση δεν βλεπω πως θα σε γλυτωσει απο τη καζουρα οταν παρουν γραμμη οι εν λογω κομβοι πως τους κοβεις...

Α, και Read access υπηρχε στον ρουτερ μου απο την εποχη που εσυ εισουν client  ::

----------


## acoul

> Να ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε που και που έτσι? Όχι cut paste σαν τα distro


βγάλε το καλύτερο version και δεν θα στα χώσω I am getting too old for this ... κάνε μόνο preserve το αρχικό credit μια και αυτή είναι η ιδέα του ομαδικού πνεύματος, open & free software κλπ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δώστε βάση στα link… godam μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένα filtro το οποίο είναι αποδεκτό και απορρίπτει επαναλαμβανόμενα AS μέσα σε ένα AS PATH δεδομένου ότι ξέρουμε ποια AS έχουν πρόβλημα…
Για αυτό δίνω τα λινκ να το δείτε και να μου πείτε αν γίνετε… δεν έχω καμιά quagga εδώ που είμαι να δοκιμάσω αν γίνεται και αν το κατάλαβα καλά… δεν έχω τάσεις επίδειξης ένας απλός BGP manual reader είμαι… απλά προσπάθησα να επαληθεύσω αυτά που έλεγα με documentation και κοιτάζοντας βρήκα αυτό… for that I thank you alex…

----------


## acoul

> *Με το φιλτρο που προτεινα αποριπτεις τα bgp update messages που περιεχουν prefixes με invalid paths και δεν τα μεταφερεις ουτε και στους γειτονες σου*.


και γιατί δεν έχει γίνει υπόμνημα μέχρι τώρα; Το φίλτρο που λες για τη quagga που το έχεις δημοσιεύσει; Το πρόβλημα με το φίλτρο που προτείνεις είναι ότι μέχρι να φτάσει το threshold οι λούπες κακώς αναμεταδίδονται στο δίκτυο. Το patern match στην αρχική μου ιδέα που προτείνει ο NetTraptor εμποδίζει τις συγκεκριμένες λούπες και όταν αυτές είναι μικρότερες από το threshold.



> Α, και Read access υπηρχε στον ρουτερ μου απο την εποχη που εσυ εισουν client


Ο κόμβος OZOnet ξεκίνησε σαν Bx εν τη γεννέση του και τότε το avatar σου και ο κόμβος σου είχε τα χρώματα του Slackware ...

----------


## acoul

Ένας τρόπος να καταπολεμηθούν τα prepends ...  ::  Ιωσήφ βλέπεις τι χάνεις με τα κουμπάκια; Το έχεις σκεφτεί ότι κάποιοι θέλουν να είσαι μέσα στο σκοτάδι;  :: 


```
^123.*456$ (matches:  123 123 123 456)
```

----------


## spirosco

Κανε λιγο ReadTheFunkyForum και δες συζητηση για regexp στη quagga.
Το φιλτρο που προτεινα εγω αφορα οσους τρεχουν routing-test και *οριζει ως threshold πρακτικα οποιοδηποτε path ανω των 20-25 AS's.*
Ετσι αποριπτεις τα prefixes-φαντασματα και δεν τα μεταδιδεις και στους υπολοιπους, πολυ πριν αυτα "θρεψουν".
Ακομη ομως και να σου στειλει καποιο τεραστιο path καποιος γειτονας σου, απο τη στιγμη που το ανω οριο ειναι 512 paths παλι καλυπτεσαι.
Ουτε scriptακια, ουτε μπλιμπλικια, ουτε rocket sciense.
Τι εγινε ρε γμτ...το σουπερ-ντουπερ open source δεν κανει as-path-length filter και κανει το ελεεινο μικρομπρικι με τα 1001 προβληματα?...απαπα  ::  

Και μια που ειναι και της μοδας η προπαγανδα, ας θυμηθουμε τι ελεγες πριν λιγες μερες.

Δημοσιεύθηκε: Κυρ Ιούλ 16, 2006 8:11 am :



> *Στον κόμβο ozonet δεν υπήρξε απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα στο bgp, τρέχουν όλα σε GNU/Linux, quagga κλπ*. o proxy συνέχισε να εξυπηρετεί τον ίδιο αριθμό και όγκο κίνησης και το nagios δεν έδειξε κάποιο πρόβλημα.


Δημοσιεύθηκε: Σαβ Αύγ 05, 2006 3:02 pm :



> 1 εικόνα 1000 λέξεις




Aς κλεισουμε off-topic λοιπον.



> Ο κόμβος OZOnet ξεκίνησε σαν Bx εν τη γεννέση του και τότε το avatar σου και ο κόμβος σου είχε τα χρώματα του Slackware ...


Κι εξακολουθει να εχει τα -οπως λες- χρωματα του Slackware, εκει που ειναι πραγματικα χρησιμα, aka services, μονο που στο χωριο μου λενε πως οπου ακους πολλα κερασια βαστα μικρο καλαθι, κι επηρεασμενος απο αυτο, απλα δεν την βρισκω να το διαφημιζω.
Το αφηνω σε οσους νιωθουν την αναγκη να το κανουν  ::

----------


## B52

@acoul 
Σαν λυση προτεινω να δεις σε κοντινους με εσενα κομβους που εχουν 2.9.27 routing test να εφαρμοσεις τα φιλτρα στο bgp AS path length..
Αν δεν ξερεις πως νομιζω πως μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε ολοι για να βρουμε μια λυση.... (δεν υπαρχει θεμα ειρωνιας).  ::  

θα διαπιστωσεις οτι το προβλημα θα λυθει οπως ειχε λυθει και σε πολλους κομβους εδω γυρω γυρω απο εμενα πριν το συγκεκριμενο φιλτρο....

Αλεξανδρε νομιζω πως ειναι τελειως λαθος να βαζεις φιλτρα σε ip για να κοψεις τις 'λουπες' του bpg...

Δεν ειναι εφικτο να μπει AS path length στην quagga ?

----------


## acoul

> Και μια που ειναι και της μοδας η προπαγανδα, ας θυμηθουμε τι ελεγες πριν λιγες μερες.
> 
> Δημοσιεύθηκε: Κυρ Ιούλ 16, 2006 8:11 am :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> ...


Από επιχειρήματα και τεκμηρίωση πάμε καλά ... Αν υπάρχει καλύτερο setup για την quagga ας βγει στον αέρα, διαφορετικά ας αρκεστούμε απλά στο: δεν ξέρω, δεν ασχολούμαι, βαριέμαι, έβαλα MT και βρήκα την υγειά μου, γέρασα δεν είμαι εγώ για τέτοια, τα γνωστά ... το πιο ωραίο ανέκδοτο που έχω ακούσει μετά το admin σε NT είναι το admin σε MT ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ένας τρόπος να καταπολεμηθούν τα prepends ...  Ιωσήφ βλέπεις τι χάνεις με τα κουμπάκια; Το έχεις σκεφτεί ότι κάποιοι θέλουν να είσαι μέσα στο σκοτάδι; 
> 
> 
> ```
> ^123.*456$ (matches:  123 123 123 456)
> ```


Άσε εκεί που πρέπει έχω κοτσάρει ένα Cisco… δεν έχω είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι το open είναι και απαραίτητα αλάνθαστο και τέλειο… in fact για τίποτα δεν το πιστεύω…Εκεί είναι η λούμπα στην οποία έχουμε πέσει…

Κοίτα να δεις τι θα κάνετε εκεί για να βγάλετε τα κουφά filters (έστω και αν το κάνεις μόνο στα εισερχόμενα paths από 1 peer πάλι μπαρούφα είναι) και να φτιάξετε κάτι νορμάλ και δημοκρατικό…

Κατά τα άλλα έχουμε party στην ταράτσα του Ovelix (2BBs + router + meremetia) στις 6μμ όποιος θέλει να ξαποστάσει…. Ας έρθει για ηλιοθεραπεία…

----------


## dti

Τα φίλτρα που είχε προτείνει ο spirosco είχαν μπει στα mikrotiks μου, αλλά το πρόβλημα που είχε παρουσιαστεί την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα, δεν μπορούσε να αντιμετωπισθεί με αυτά, καθώς δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω τί ισχύει στoυς routers που έχω απέναντί μου (4 με 2.9.20 κάτι, 5 με 2.9.6, 2 με linux).

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τα φίλτρα που είχε προτείνει ο spirosco είχαν μπει στα mikrotiks μου, αλλά το πρόβλημα που είχε παρουσιαστεί την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα, δεν μπορούσε να αντιμετωπισθεί με αυτά, καθώς δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω τί ισχύει στoυς routers που έχω απέναντί μου (4 με 2.9.20 κάτι, 5 με 2.9.6, 2 με linux).


Ίσως δεν είχατε βάλει από 20-512, 513 whatever αλλα κατι πολυ μικροτερο και σας ερχόταν κάτι με As path length ας πούμε 200 και το τρώγατε…

Το διορθώσατε μετά από την παραπάνω συζήτηση?  ::

----------


## dti

Θα το κοιτάξω μόλις γυρίσω Αθήνα...

----------


## Ernest0x

> Τι εγινε ρε γμτ...το σουπερ-ντουπερ open source δεν κανει as-path-length filter και κανει το ελεεινο μικρομπρικι με τα 1001 προβληματα?...απαπα





> Αν υπάρχει καλύτερο setup για την quagga ας βγει στον αέρα, διαφορετικά ας αρκεστούμε απλά στο: δεν ξέρω, δεν ασχολούμαι, βαριέμαι, έβαλα MT και βρήκα την υγειά μου, τα γνωστά ...


To παρακάτω regexp μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στην quagga για να κάνει match τα AS paths που προκαλούν το drop των peers μας. Τα AS paths αυτά αποτελούνται από πάνω από 256 AS, δηλαδή έχουν length > 512 octets. Οι γραμμές που περιέχουν 257 ή περισσότερα AS, περιέχουν 256 ή παραπάνω χαρακτήρες space, οπότε μπορούμε να τις κάνουμε match ως:


```
^(([0-9]+) ){256,}([0-9]+)$
```

Μ' αυτό τον τρόπο αφήνουμε τις σκουληκαντέρες να περάσουν (ώστε να έχουμε πάντα εικόνα του προβλήματος) αλλά όχι εκείνες που πια είναι τόσο μεγάλες ώστε να προκαλούν drop στους peers. Φυσικά, το 256 μπορεί να γίνει κάτι πιο μικρό, π.χ. 20 ή 25, ώστε να κόβονται όλες οι σκουληκαντέρες.

----------


## spirosco

To αρχικο φιλτρο που ειχα προτεινει ηταν 20-200, αλλα αποδειχθηκε μικρο σε οτι αφορα το ανω σημειο.
Γι'αυτο το διορθωσα και εκανα και το σχετικο ποστ 1-2 σελιδες πιο πισω για να γινει 25-512.

Αει γεια σου ρε Ερνεστο...αιντε γιατι ο αλλος οπως παει θα αρχισει να κατεβαζει και τις ασφαλειες του σπιτιου του  ::

----------


## acoul

> @acoul 
> Σαν λυση προτεινω να δεις σε κοντινους με εσενα κομβους που εχουν 2.9.27 routing test να εφαρμοσεις τα φιλτρα στο bgp AS path length..
> Αν δεν ξερεις πως νομιζω πως μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε ολοι για να βρουμε μια λυση.... (δεν υπαρχει θεμα ειρωνιας).  
> 
> θα διαπιστωσεις οτι το προβλημα θα λυθει οπως ειχε λυθει και σε πολλους κομβους εδω γυρω γυρω απο εμενα πριν το συγκεκριμενο φιλτρο....
> 
> Αλεξανδρε νομιζω πως ειναι τελειως λαθος να βαζεις φιλτρα σε ip για να κοψεις τις 'λουπες' του bpg...
> 
> Δεν ειναι εφικτο να μπει AS path length στην quagga ?


Αν έχει βρεθεί λύση στο MT που αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα καλό θα είναι να γίνει υπόμνημα και να εφαρμοστεί αμέσως από όλους, ειδικά όσους είναι κοντά αλλά και τους ίδιους επίμαχους κόμβους που εμπλέκονται στις λούπες. Ας είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι το πρόβλημα στο routing έχει δημιουργηθεί από MikroTik routers και όχι την quagga. Αν περαστούν τα σχετικά φίλτρα εκεί που πρέπει, δεν θα υπάρχει η ανάγκη για κανένα φίλτρο στην quagga όπως γινόταν τόσο καιρό μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες.

----------


## spirosco

Δεν προτρεπουμε τον κοσμο να σπευσει να βαλει routing-test μονο και μονο για να μπορει να φιλτραρει τις σκουληκαντερες *ΕΙΔΙΚΑ* αν δεν ξερει ακριβως τι ειναι αυτο που κανει, για να μην χειροτερεψουμε την κατασταση με δεδομενη την ασταθεια που εχει ακομη το routing-test.

Ειναι σαν να ωθεις καποιον απειρο σε linux να στησει κομβο κορμου με το στανιο πανω σε linux router. ΔΕΝ ΠΕΤΥΧΑΙΝΕΙ, απλα (εκτος κι αν σκοπευεις να τον παντρευτεις ή αποτελει δειγμα προς μιμηση...).

Εδω λοιπον η λυση κλειδι ειναι αυτη:



> Αν περαστούν τα σχετικά φίλτρα εκεί που πρέπει, δεν θα υπάρχει η ανάγκη για κανένα φίλτρο στην quagga όπως γινόταν τόσο καιρό μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες.


Αργησες λιγο αλλα το καταλαβες μαστορα  ::

----------


## B52

> Αν έχει βρεθεί λύση στο MT που αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα καλό θα είναι να γίνει υπόμνημα και να εφαρμοστεί αμέσως από όλους, ειδικά όσους είναι κοντά αλλά και τους ίδιους επίμαχους κόμβους που εμπλέκονται στις λούπες. Ας είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι το πρόβλημα στο routing έχει δημιουργηθεί από MikroTik routers και όχι την quagga. Αν περαστούν τα σχετικά φίλτρα εκεί που πρέπει, δεν θα υπάρχει η ανάγκη για κανένα φίλτρο στην quagga όπως γινόταν τόσο καιρό μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες.


Και εισαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει to mtik εδω ? γιατι συνεχεια ριχνει ο ενας το μπαλακι στον αλλο, "δεν φτιαει το ενα φταιει το αλλο και ουτο καθεξης"...
και που ξερω οτι το προβλημα δεν το διμιουργει καποιο linux ?

Το θεμα ειναι να γινει υπομνημα ? και τι θα αλλαξει αν γινει υπομνημα αφου το 70% των routers με mtik ειναι κρακαρισμενα και βρισκονται στην αρχαια εποχη του 2.9.6 ? αφου δεν μπορουν να βαλουν φιλτρα (2.9.27 routing test) μονο....

Το συμπερασμα που βγαζω εγω ειναι οτι ολο το θεμα ειναι ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ στο θεμα routing και αντι να βρουμε καποια λυση μαλωνουμε σαν τα κοκορια...

Δοκιμασε να βαλεις στον DTI τα φιλτρα αφου ειναι και πληρωμενα τα mtik του με bgp as path 25-512 και βλεπουμε......  ::

----------


## mojiro

σχεδον ολες οι υλοποιησεις bgp που εχουμε στο δικτυο ειναι beta.
απορω τι ψαχνετε να βρειτε μεταξυ linux & mtik...

με φαγομαρες & επιδηξεις λειτουργικων και αλλων κολπων δε βγαινει
κατι.... παρτε το χαμπαρι.

παντως το 802.11 εμενα δε μου αρεσει, διοτι καταναλωνει πολυ
ενεργεια σε σχεση με το smac... δε βγηκα ομως να κραξω...

----------


## acoul

> ```
> ^(([0-9]+) ){256,}([0-9]+)$
> ```
> 
> Μ' αυτό τον τρόπο αφήνουμε τις σκουληκαντέρες να περάσουν (ώστε να έχουμε πάντα εικόνα του προβλήματος) αλλά όχι εκείνες που πια είναι τόσο μεγάλες ώστε να προκαλούν drop στους peers. Φυσικά, το 256 μπορεί να γίνει κάτι πιο μικρό, π.χ. 20 ή 25, ώστε να κόβονται όλες οι σκουληκαντέρες.


Αυτή ήταν η αρχική πρόταση από τον acinonyx που ήθελε να βρει την ρίζα του κακού η οποία όμως δεν έχει βρεθεί μέχρι σήμερα. Το πρόβλημα παραμένει και η ρίζα μεγαλώνει, δεν έχει εντοπιστεί και πριν λίγες μέρες έριξε μεγάλους κεντρικούς κόμβους δημιουργώντας βασικό θέμα στην δρομολόγηση του δικτύου. Το να αφήνουμε να περνάνε οι λούπες σημαίνει ότι κάπου αλλού στην διαδρομή θα συμβεί το κακό και το γεγονός ότι ελάχιστοι ασχολούνται με τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις στους MT routers, πόσο μάλλον με debug του προβλήματος, θα διαιωνίζει και χειροτερεύει το πρόβλημα. Είμαστε πειραματικό δίκτυο, αλλά η δρομολόγηση είναι το βασικότερο κομμάτι το οποίο οφείλουμε να προστατεύουμε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο.

Εδώ είμαστε να καταθέσουμε προτάσεις για λύση του προβλήματος και όχι φιλοφρονήσεις και προσβολές. Όποιος έχει να δώσει μια βιώσιμη λύση ας την καταθέσει ώστε να την υιοθετήσουμε όλοι άμεσα.




> Στο 2.9.6 που έχω κάνει mount είδα ότι ειχαν quagga unstable (0.99.x) για routing-stable πακέτο. Στις τελευταίες εκδόσεις είτε έχουν επιτηδες χαλάσει την quagga ή την έχουν αλλάξει τελείως.

----------


## NetTraptor

Συνοψίζουμε… για MT 2.9.χ + routing-test



```
/ routing filter 
add chain=awmn-bgp-in prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 bgp-as-path-length=20-600 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-out prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 bgp-as-path-length=20-600 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no
```

Γιατί 600?? Γιατί είμαι παρανοϊκός…  ::   ::  να τα πιάνουμε σίγουρα… ακόμα και αν σταματάνε στο 513 , 512 ή 522

Κάποιος να βάλει και το quagga gaga code…

Και αν μπορείτε να φτιάξετε κάτι με wildcard από τα παραπάνω λινκ… θα είναι νομίζω ακόμα καλύτερα

----------


## acoul

Βγήκε σήμερα το φίλτρο από την quagga στον κόμβο dti προκειμένου να δούμε κατά πόσο τα σχετικά φίλτρα στους MT routers θα μπορέσουν να αντεπεξέλθουν στα φαντάσματα και τις σκουληκαντέρες. Διατηρώ σημαντικές επιφυλάξεις μια και πιθανό το πρόβλημα να σκάσει λίγο πιο πέρα αλλά προσπαθώ να είμαι αισιόδοξος ... το nagios θα δείξει !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Το thread ζητάει τα φώτα μας… εγώ γιατί νιώθω ότι έχω καινούρια…  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Εκεινα τα wildcard τα ειδες... με τρωει η περιεργια...

----------


## acoul

Το αρχικό φίλτρο δεν μπήκε για να πειραματιστούμε ή παίξουμε. Υπήρχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα λειτουργίας συγκεκριμένων κόμβων και το φίλτρο έδωσε άμεση λύση στο πρόβλημα. Για πειραματισμούς καλό θα ήταν να γίνει οργανωμένα και με κάποιο σχέδιο. Δεν βλέπω πολύ κόσμο όμως να θέλει να εμπλακεί σε κάτι τέτοιο, Αύγουστος είναι θα έπρεπε να είμαστε σε παραλίες με αλμυρίκα και ούζα ... απλά φοβάμαι ότι το MT θα χειροτερεύει περισσότερο σε κάθε νέο version, και θα πληρώσουμε ακριβά τη νύφη στα χύμα στησίματα που θα υλοποιούνται στο δίκτυο όλο και πιο χύμα λόγο MT ... βλέπουμε ...

----------


## eufonia

> Βγήκε σήμερα το φίλτρο από την quagga στον κόμβο dti προκειμένου να δούμε κατά πόσο τα σχετικά φίλτρα στους MT routers θα μπορέσουν να αντεπεξέλθουν στα φαντάσματα και τις σκουληκαντέρες. Διατηρώ σημαντικές επιφυλάξεις μια και πιθανό το πρόβλημα να σκάσει λίγο πιο πέρα αλλά προσπαθώ να είμαι αισιόδοξος ... το nagios θα δείξει !!


Αλέξανδρε, δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το φίλτρο, αλλά προς 10.19.146.162 παίρνω αυτό: 


```
eufonia--4:~# traceroute 10.19.146.162
traceroute to 10.19.146.162 (10.19.146.162), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn (10.22.0.250)  0.483 ms  0.427 ms  0.500 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  0.857 ms  0.768 ms  0.838 ms
 3  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  1.658 ms  7.777 ms  4.374 ms
 4  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  3.639 ms  3.677 ms  5.681 ms
 5  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.66)  27.830 ms  13.358 ms  34.748 ms
 6  10.34.62.73 (10.34.62.73)  6.164 ms  4.016 ms  4.685 ms
 7  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  12.856 ms  6.332 ms  5.845 ms
 8  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)  16.518 ms  17.146 ms  8.189 ms
 9  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  7.982 ms  13.088 ms  11.477 ms
10  10.37.56.248 (10.37.56.248)  8.950 ms  7.909 ms  8.358 ms
11  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)  7.416 ms  5.582 ms  9.575 ms
12  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  9.934 ms  10.088 ms  9.197 ms
13  10.37.56.248 (10.37.56.248)  8.351 ms  26.910 ms  12.035 ms
14  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)  8.653 ms  8.757 ms  13.211 ms
15  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  10.740 ms  8.197 ms  12.867 ms
16  10.37.56.248 (10.37.56.248)  22.448 ms  28.941 ms  8.316 ms
17  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)  11.522 ms  19.014 ms  10.095 ms
18  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  7.854 ms  19.194 ms  14.050 ms
19  10.37.56.248 (10.37.56.248)  9.437 ms  10.935 ms  17.884 ms
20  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)  10.093 ms  11.344 ms  9.613 ms
21  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  11.780 ms  16.009 ms  10.384 ms
22  10.37.56.248 (10.37.56.248)  10.151 ms  55.687 ms  13.277 ms
23  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)  9.919 ms  9.323 ms  14.178 ms
24  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  24.900 ms  11.208 ms  19.484 ms
25  10.37.56.248 (10.37.56.248)  17.782 ms  17.035 ms  13.331 ms
26  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)  11.175 ms  39.866 ms  12.925 ms
27  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  17.178 ms  16.351 ms  13.762 ms
28  10.37.56.248 (10.37.56.248)  32.880 ms  19.377 ms  12.191 ms
29  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)  10.767 ms  11.827 ms  11.833 ms
30  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  13.934 ms  14.565 ms  15.768 ms
```

Μιά ωραία λούπα μέσα στους routers του dti?  ::

----------


## acoul

Το πρόβλημα εδώ πρέπει να είναι οι timers στον xbelis μάλλον γιατί ο κόμβος του andreas δείχνει να είναι down. Έκανα μια μικρή διόρθωση στην κεντρική quagga στον dti ώστε να μη δέχεται αλλά και να διαφημίζει το default route, είχε ξεχαστεί ... σου ερχόμαστε, ετοίμαζε καφέδες  ::

----------


## andreas

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=299105#299105
> andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)


αυτο μαλλον καποιος πρεπει να το φτιαξει... Πρεπει να εχει αλλαξει εδω και 2-3 χρονια...

----------


## Acinonyx

Αρχικά να πω οτι το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται στα 256 ASes και όχι στα 512 που αρχικά πιστευαμε. To 512 ειναι ο μέγιστος αριθμός των octet. Κάθε AS χαρακτηρίζεται από 2 octet (65536 συνδιασμοί = max AS number + 1 )

Αυτό το ανακαλύψαμε πειραματικά όταν για καλή μας τύχη συνέβει στον apoikos ο οποίος ήταν το 255o AS. O apoikos προσθετε το δικό του AS και έστελνε στους γείτονες AS length = 256.Οι γείτονες το απεριπταν και έριχναν το BGP. Αυτό με φίλτρο αντιμετωπίζεται παρολο που είναι πολύ μπακαλίστικη λύση.

Υπάρχει και μία άλλη περίπτωση που πάλι συνέβη στον apoikos και την αναγνωρισε αμέσως άφού το είχαμε υπολογίσει θεωρητικά ότι μπορεί να συμβεί.

Τα φίλτρα δεν μπορούν να εφαρμοστουν στα εισερχομενα μηνύματα. Δηλαδή, μπορεί να αποτρεψεις ενα τεραστιο μήνυμα να φυγει από εσενα αλλά ένα τεραστιο μηνυμα που θα σου έρθει δεν μπορεις να το απορριψεις.

Ο apoikos έτυχε να βρεθει για δευτερη φορα στο ματι του κυκλώνα αλλα αυτή τη φορά ήταν το 256 AS. Παρολο που εφαρμόσαμε τα φίλτρα και σε αυτή την περιπτωση, δεν ειχαν αποτελεσμα όπως έιχαμε υπολογίσει αφού εφαρμόζονται μετά το parsing του εισερχομενου μηνύματος.

----------


## ntheodor

Ξεθαβω το τοπικ γιατι απο χτες το πρωι πολεμαω να δω γιατι δεν συνδεται το Bgp μου στον γειτονα κομβο 
εχω κανει απειρες αλλαγες ειτε με quagga ειτε με routing-test(2.9.51) 
Παρακατω ειναι το μυνημα που μου βγαζει η quagga οποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει λιγο 
για access στον ρουτερ μου 10.70.56.250 awmn/awmn



```
BGP: Malformed AS path length is 514
BGP: 10.70.56.249 [Error] bgp_read_packet error: Connection reset by peer
BGP: 10.70.56.249 [Error] bgp_read_packet error: Connection reset by peer
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Συνδέθηκα στο router σου. 

H quagga αναφέρει τα παρακάτω μακρια paths:


```
*> 10.45.166.0/24   10.70.56.249                           0 8592 9716 7333 9632 3298 57 533 2578 8093 4263 1790 23 1265 405 23 2331 9158 6496 11399 3110 4935 913 410 4097 891 10311 3369 3990 8039 3183 4462 10634 2628 913 410 4097 891 10311 11113 11391 4410 3115 3629 12481 7411 13220 9664 7578 4371 4936 3451 23 1265 3451 23 1265 3451 23 1265 3451 23 1265 3451 23 1265 3451 3473 92 616 11442 11519 13190 9474 11224 1189 9643 4888 8863 14018 12084 8933 3098 9373 7187 4500 2125 9031 9697 1273 1589 34 45 1286 2841 4016 7659 2113 38 2379 3725 6506 6610 10721 7311 14630 1982 3210 3451 2581 10853 7522 5078 10636 8266 8580 4704 10016 3749 2662 i

*> 10.72.150.0/24   10.70.56.249                           0 8592 9716 7333 9632 9627 6840 7298 3751 416 6727 9334 2121 14405 11565 7651 12481 14384 12088 13133 7736 10515 543 1 2804 72 2113 827 2720 14209 9664 7578 8029 9158 2331 6289 6333 1107 6561 3755 2922 9269 6496 10495 5091 10139 6454 7425 7260 1552 7164 12274 532 7817 10030 11350 3298 57 533 2113 4790 799 10721 7311 14630 1982 4097 410 913 4935 3110 11399 7990 10523 2288 10634 4462 7902 13210 8245 9673 11465 3725 6506 34 1589 841 7172 3115 4410 11391 11113 10311 891 4097 410 913 4342 9714 2523 6202 4266 7051 3990 616 1286 8580 8266 10636 3210 3451 2581 10853 4016 7659 2113 38 941 10968 6413 7888 8863 14018 12084 8933 3098 9373 2972 11054 9828 i


*> 10.87.200.0/24   10.70.56.249                           0 8592 9716 7333 9632 3298 6727 6561 8029 9158 2331 23 405 1265 23 1790 4263 1819 12304 11519 11442 7478 7716 799 10721 6610 4410 5078 10636 10787 4462 10634 6696 8628 9326 2523 6202 4266 7051 3990 616 11465 3725 1397 1401 14630 4084 8580 45 1286 9857 6496 10618 7164 1552 7260 4016 10853 7347 3210 588 8387 13457 9714 4342 913 2379 2315 1 10616 7384 2117 3749 7390 2581 4371 7578 7284 9242 i
```

Αυτά είναι που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα είναι αυτα που εμφανίζονται πάνω από μία φορά στο path (όχι στη σειρά γιατί αυτό το πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι prepend):



```
10311 - Άγνωστο (down??)
1265 - Mikrotik 3.10
23 - Mikrotik 2.9.49
3451 - Mikrotik 2.9.51
4097 - Mikrotik 2.9.27
410 - Mikrotik 2.9.27
891 - Mikrotik 2.9.27
913 - Άγνωστο (down??)
2113 - Mikrotik 2.9.27
```

Προσπάθησα να συνδεθώ στο BGP και δεν κατάφερα σε κανέναν. Το πιό πιθανό να μην έχουν καν quagga για routing.

----------

